# Five Nights at Freddy's



## Jawile

An innovative horror game in which you have to survive five nights at Freddy Fazbear's Pizza, a pizzeria and children's center. You have to watch the cameras and control the doors to prevent the animatronic mascots from killing you, but you only have a limited amount of power...


----------



## gnoixaim

PIRATE COVE MAN, PIRATE FREAKEN COVE. I am forever scarred by this game. LOL


----------



## Aryxia

I love this game so much omg. I've only seen playthroughs though :/


----------



## coseacant

Always be watching Pirate's Cove. ALWAYS.
All the jump scares ;n;


----------



## Jawile




----------



## coseacant

Is it just me or does the fox/coyote kinda look like Crash Bandicoot? Just without pants.


----------



## Jawile

coseacant said:


> Is it just me or does the fox/coyote kinda look like Crash Bandicoot? Just without pants.



yaaas
My friend was asking what Pirate Cove is and why it's so scary and my explanation was "You have to check it often or Crash Bandicoot will fly in and kill you"


----------



## LambdaDelta

coseacant said:


> All the jump scares ;n;



garbage game confirmed

thanks


----------



## QUEENBOWSA

This game makes me so paranoid.


----------



## Jawile

LambdaDelta said:


> garbage game confirmed
> 
> thanks



it isn't garbage, really
the only real jumpscare is Foxy coming at you faster than the speed of light out of nowhere but that's preventable
there isn't random noises or anything and all of the scares from the robots are one hundred percent PREVENTABLE


----------



## Saylor

This game is amazing but I've only watched videos of it, I'm too scared to play by myself honestly.


----------



## Reenhard

I am so tempting to play this but I will play this together with mah love. 
I love the concept and this is creepy as hell, Amnesia you don't stand a chanse!


----------



## peachcake

Ever since I've seen a Playthrough of this (( which was done by Markiplier~ )) ,
I've been so paranoid over the littlest noises.
God, and that freaking Pirates' Cove Fox. 
EVERY.
TIME.
I'm never, ever gonna be able to have a good night's sleep. 
(( I'm surprised that there are still people who remember Crash...I miss the days when Crash was with Naughty Dog...Oh well. ))


----------



## Aradai

I should watch a play through of this.
Now I now what they meant by "Chuck-e-Cheese gone bad."


----------



## angry chill

Markiplier? That guys reactions are priceless.


----------



## coseacant

Five Days at Freddy's is adorable though.


----------



## Gregriii

I agree. Is sugoi and kawaii desu ne when 4 animatronic animals try to kill you. 

BTW, Anyona wants to change timezones?  Here they're the 2:06 ;v; am


----------



## Aradai

coseacant said:


> Five Days at Freddy's is adorable though.



D'awww.


----------



## dude98

Mark's reaction when the power goes out for the first time. XD


----------



## Reenhard

You can buy it now at Steam! I haven't got it yet but through gameplays Im already a fan. Foxy is just so awesome though.


----------



## Beachland

I've watched playthroughs of it, at first I was thinking "haha this won't be scary" but I was so wrong.


----------



## RainbowCherry

Soo the story is =  giant teddy bear robot death machine of death is coming to fly in from the sky  and eat you if you dont check all the cameras with your power. well.. cant be as terrifying as slendytubbies... flee from the tellytubbies, they are scary even in their normal form D:


----------



## Aryxia

RainbowCherry said:


> Soo the story is =  giant teddy bear robot death machine of death is coming to fly in from the sky  and eat you if you dont check all the cameras with your power. well.. cant be as terrifying as slendytubbies... flee from the tellytubbies, they are scary even in their normal form D:



It's even freakier when you realize the robots are possessed by the souls of children murdered by one of the old security guards.


----------



## Gregriii

Aryxia said:


> It's even freakier when you realize the robots are possessed by the souls of children murdered by one of the old security guards.



._.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I thought that the animatronic animals were who killed the children


----------



## Aryxia

Gregriii said:


> ._.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I thought that the animatronic animals were who killed the children



There's newspapers on the walls that say that the kids were lured backstage and their bodies were stuffed into the bodies of the animatronics ^.^


----------



## RainbowCherry

Aryxia said:


> It's even freakier when you realize the robots are possessed by the souls of children murdered by one of the old security guards.


Huh,Ironic.
how does a child kill some one while in a giant robot model teddy bear?


----------



## Gregriii

YAAAAAY https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-r1E-iF2EA&list=UU-lHJZR3Gqxm24_Vd_AJ5Yw


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

This Game is Scary as (insert some word here)


----------



## Psydye

I want to try this. Also, what's wrong w/ jump scares?


----------



## Aryxia

Psydye said:


> I want to try this. Also, what's wrong w/ jump scares?



They just freak some people out, and in many people's opinions (including my own,) games that rely on them too heavily are kind of cheap in a sense. They're not that bad in this game though, and as long as you don't have a heart condition you should be fine.


----------



## MisterEnigma

It's just fun more than anything, really. Not really scary, though it speaks to that five year old in all of us who wanted to go to that pizza parlor back in the day and have our parents spend hundreds on us for tokens to play games with. And then there were those mascots. Those god-awful, terrifying mascots, towering over us, eyes staring into our souls, making us wonder why it was ever worth the pizza or games. It's basically a normal day at Chuck E. Cheese. 'Where a kid can be a kid. _Or dead_.'


----------



## jeizun

i love this game but i'm too much of a baby to play it.


----------



## BestTownEver

I've always loved scary media. I grew up absorbing horror movies and urban legends and ghost stories. But I could never handle watching frightening games. And I mean even the most basic kind, like when Half-Life first came out and my dad was playing it, I'd watch about two minutes of alien-killing before I had to go and hide. These days, my favorite thing to do is watch my brothers or boyfriend play scary games. Especially with this rising trend of games where fight is not an option; you just need to hide. I love playing first-person, and Half-Life is now my favorite game to play over and over. But I can't bring myself to play games like FNaF myself. I watched my boyfriend play through all of Outlast, but then later when I was playing it to show my friend, I had to stop about half an hour in because I was shaking so bad. Being able to pick up a crowbar and whap whap whap at alien zombies until they stop moving takes all the fear out of it, for me. Being able to laugh it off and be rid of the bad thing immediately is good and fun for me, but it definitely detracts from the immersion. I appreciate games like this, jump-scares and all, because they truly, honestly, 100% suck me in and freak me out. With horror movies, there's always predictability, and with first-person shooters, there's always the option to fight back. But what makes for a real scare is when the thing you're hiding from is unstoppable and nearly unpredictable. Overall: I like Five Nights at Freddy's, though it's not my favorite, and I hope creative minds keep producing games like this. 
Even if just for the humor. Those messages at the beginnings of the nights kill me.


----------



## Story

A side from Mark, can anyone recommend me some good game plays of it?
I watched only Jim Sterling's but he was being a little too cynical to actually enjoy it.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

I just in love with the story behide this game
Most of the time I get killed because I'm too bust looking at the newspaper clips


----------



## LunaLight

I earlier watched Mark's and Pewds' playthrough of it, and...

*It's so terrifying.* The story behind it makes it even creepier. Google it, oh my goodness.. Basically, a murderer killed children and stuffed 'em in the mascots. 

I'm never trusting mascots. Ever. 
NOT LIKE I DID IN THE FIRST PLACE, BUT IT'S TERRIFYING. Gives me the chills.


----------



## unravel

Fun game and the reason why I can't sleep for 2 days.


----------



## JCnator

Spoiler



It is just me or the least "scary" animatronic is Foxy? He's so predictable that whenever you see him running the hall while you're too late at shutting the left door, you'd end up groaning than being caught by surprise. Heck, he looks like he'd be saying "Hi there!".


----------



## Jawile

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It is just me or the least "scary" animatronic is Foxy? He's so predictable that whenever you see him running the hall while you're too late at shutting the left door, you'd end up groaning than being caught by surprise. Heck, he looks like he'd be saying "Hi there!".


----------



## dragonair

I don't really find it that scary.
Jump scares don't really do that much for me anymore.
I mean, the game is unique and I can see why it would scare people but it's just not that good in my opinion.


----------



## oath2order

http://smadaleinad.tumblr.com/post/95906134864/jadeladyporrim-themrcreepypasta-a-bit-of-a

Okay that's creepy.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

I think Chica Chicken is the scariest. It's probably because of the teeth and the way her mouth is open all the time in a way that makes it look like her jaw is broken.


----------



## LunaLight

oath2order said:


> http://smadaleinad.tumblr.com/post/95906134864/jadeladyporrim-themrcreepypasta-a-bit-of-a
> 
> Okay that's creepy.



 I just...

...Oh my god...


----------



## Improv

oath2order said:


> http://smadaleinad.tumblr.com/post/95906134864/jadeladyporrim-themrcreepypasta-a-bit-of-a
> 
> Okay that's creepy.



YAAAAS CHICA SLAAAAY


----------



## BerryPop

I saw some footage and thought of this:
WHY NOT JUST KEEP THE DOORS CLOSED AND STAY IN THE ROOM ALL 5 DAYS?!?!?
Video Game logic strikes again.
But i havent actually played it.
So i guess there's a reason?


----------



## Improv

BerryPop said:


> I saw some footage and thought of this:
> WHY NOT JUST KEEP THE DOORS CLOSED AND STAY IN THE ROOM ALL 5 DAYS?!?!?



bcause your power will drain hella fast and before the clock strikes 2am you will be consumed


----------



## LunaLight

BerryPop said:


> I saw some footage and thought of this:
> WHY NOT JUST KEEP THE DOORS CLOSED AND STAY IN THE ROOM ALL 5 DAYS?!?!?
> Video Game logic strikes again.
> But i havent actually played it.
> So i guess there's a reason?



 I thought of that too, but you have a limited amount of power. If you lose all of the power, there's a blackout and the animals kill you....... ;_;


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Man, this game really freaks me out. I watched Markplier play through it and I screamed like a sissy. 
It kind of makes me think of Chuck E' Cheese because they have animatronics stuff there too.


----------



## Cress

Delsin Rowe said:


> Man, this game really freaks me out. I watched Markplier play through it and I screamed like a sissy.
> It kind of makes me think of Chuck E' Cheese because they have animatronics stuff there too.



I just somehow react the same as whoever I'm watching. When I watched AttackingTucans play, I got pretty scared. When watching SuperJeenius, it was more of a "Oh, hi there Foxy. Oh, I lost. There's the chicken! Silly chicken, what are you doing in the bathroom?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC




----------



## MadCake

OHNO


----------



## LunaLight

MadCake said:


> View attachment 65985
> OHNO



 NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Gregriii

http://smadaleinad.tumblr.com/post/95906134864/jadeladyporrim-themrcreepypasta-a-bit-of-a What happens when they sing? There is a blackout and they kill the children?


----------



## Gregriii




----------



## BerryPop

Nate wants to battle did this. I knew he was gonna die sometime in the game but that Bunny was freaky
THEY NEED THE MILITARY IN THIS PLACE


----------



## oath2order

Gregriii said:


> http://smadaleinad.tumblr.com/post/95906134864/jadeladyporrim-themrcreepypasta-a-bit-of-a What happens when they sing? There is a blackout and they kill the children?



I like to think that that link is what happened during the 1987 Incident.


----------



## Gideon

I watched a play-through of the game. Seemed like it was a pretty well made indie-horror game. I'll probably never get it myself, because visual horror does get to me. Scary movies, pictures, and games can actually get me scared, but reading/listening to scary stories doesn't really bother me. So there's my reasoning for why I doubt I'll ever play it lol.


----------



## Vaporeon

The only way you'd get me to play this game is if I had other people with me or you paid me. I HATE horror because I'm quite possibly the wimpiest person out there. Like the person above me though, walkthroughs are cool. I've watched Markplier and Pewdiepie play the game and they were absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Riukkuyo

Yeah I've only seen Let's Plays of it too, never really played the game nor do I want to Horror and me don't mix well anymore.
I know a youtuber called, "SwimmingBird" He made his girlfriend play it without telling her what it really was.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

I really hope someone plays this on the occulus rift...


----------



## xxxmadison

I haven't even played the game, just watched gameplays, ugh it killed me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Qk_gksAxcY this is my favorite thing tbh


----------



## Reenhard

If you love team fortress 2 and Five nights at Freddys, you can now go into a mod calling for Slender mod and there is a map with five night at freddys. Me and Jeanette had lots of fun there! http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=314998289 <--- screenshot


----------



## lazuli

ive only seen markiplier's playthrough. its not so scary after watching a complete playthrough, somehow. it is beyond me as to why theyd make a mobile version of it for smartphones.


----------



## Bowie

I assume everybody has seen the first promotional image of the upcoming sequel, depicting Freddy himself. This, however, is the second promotional image, depicting something borrowed, and something new.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

You just made my night sharing that, Bowie. I'm stoked.


----------



## Bowie

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> You just made my night sharing that, Bowie. I'm stoked.



You're welcome! I was pretty stoked myself!


----------



## Jaebeommie

I am oddly both excited and terrified for the sequel. Excited because I enjoy watching other people on Youtube play the game, but also terrified. How the heck are they going to improve on an already well made, genuinely scary game?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I really hope someone plays this on the occulus rift...



Can't do that.


----------



## SeragakiGirl

Aaaaaggghhhhhhhhh!!!!! I love this game. Chica is totally my chica. 8l


----------



## Psydye

May get this tomorrow...PAY DAY!


----------



## Gregriii

Bowie said:


> I assume everybody has seen the first promotional image of the upcoming sequel, depicting Freddy himself. This, however, is the second promotional image, depicting something borrowed, and something new.



Can you post the first prom? D: And where did you get tha from?


----------



## Minene

I've never played it myself but I've seen plenty of playthroughs ;u; the sequel looks even more terrifying haha


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Gregriii said:


> Can you post the first prom? D: And where did you get tha from?



The creator's site: http://www.scottgames.com
I think the first promo is still available. I'll try to find a link I can send from my phone.


----------



## Gregriii

I really want to se Chica's promo and Foxy's one >.< it seems that the next game will be in a circus or something related?


----------



## lazuli

looking closely at bonnie, you can clearly see two set of teeth (well, bottom teeth). spooky. it was obvious from screenshots that chica had two sets of teeth as well.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Gregriii said:


> I really want to se Chica's promo and Foxy's one >.< it seems that the next game will be in a circus or something related?


It's still the pizza place, I believe? The whole tagline is "Re-opening 2015."

- - - Post Merge - - -



cosmonaut said:


> looking closely at bonnie, you can clearly see two set of teeth (well, bottom teeth). spooky. it was obvious from screenshots that chica had two sets of teeth as well.



Supposedly, it's just supposed to be the metal armature/"skull" pieces or something. (I'm not sure the exact words, lol.) But I like to think it's a second set of teeth from a victim, not just a part of how they're built or made.


----------



## Jawile

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> It's still the pizza place, I believe? The whole tagline is "Re-opening 2015."
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Supposedly, it's just supposed to be the metal armature/"skull" pieces or something. (I'm not sure the exact words, lol.) But I like to think it's a second set of teeth from a victim, not just a part of how they're built or made.



I remember reading that when someone was stuffed into the metal suits, only their eyes and teeth remain. So that second set of teeth very well could be a set of victim's teeth.


----------



## Gregriii

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's like Freddy's base with bonnie's ears and nose, chica's teeth, foxy's eyebrows and that freddy is broken.


----------



## Kaboombo

FNAF?! I'M HERE I'M IN THIS LET'S TALK.

ok guys foxy is best animatronic 
no but seriously there's a theory going around that foxy isn't evil and he doesn't want to kill you!
if you check the cameras too much, he thinks you're paranoid. but if you don't check them enough, he thinks the others have killed you, SO he runs to check on you. he also pops out of a corner, and not in front of you, because he doesn't want to scare you too much. 

people think that this relates to the bite of '87, where in 1987 foxy accidentally bit off a child's frontal lobe, causing memory loss. he's really sorry for what he's done, so he tries to help you survive.
(WHICH YET LEADS TO ANOTHER THEORY)

Mike (the security guard you play as), is the child who got bitten by foxy! i mean, everyone else who heard about the bite of '87 never came back, but if the child's frontal lobe got bitten off (which causes memory loss) he wouldn't remember anything! thus, going to work at the pizzeria.

ONE MORE THEORY

why do you get payed so little? this job will give you $120, as it says in the newspaper. that pays for ALL the nights you work there (5). if you do some math, that equals up to $4 PER HOUR. 

here's the math:

so you work 12am - 6am, right?

6 x 4 = 24, x that by 5 (the five nights) = $120

right now, it would be illegal to be paying somebody $4 per hour. BUT, if you think back to the 80's (87, 88, 89...) it would be legal!
that means that the game is set in the late 80's! 

OK OK ONE MORE THEORY IT'S THE LAST ONE.

you aren't human. you're an animatronic! think about it... the light switch/door switches... you don't push them, YOU CONTROL THEM! the cameras... YOU WATCH OVER THEM! you're losing power over time... THAT'S HOW MUCH POWER YOU HAVE AS AN ANIMATRONIC!

(these are not my theories, but I think most of them are true)


----------



## Gregriii

That last theory is a bit stupid ;_; they didn't do an hand animation cause that would lag the game or make it more difficult to work, and the foxy's one... it's really good! But why is an game over when he catches you?


----------



## Kaboombo

Gregriii said:


> That last theory is a bit stupid ;_; they didn't do an hand animation cause that would lag the game or make it more difficult to work, and the foxy's one... it's really good! But why is an game over when he catches you?



i think you faint because he scares you.
idk about that

edit: and yea i think that one is stupid too lol


----------



## Gregriii

I'm playing 5NAF right now ;_; it's not too scary, but maybe it's cause my computer is a bit laggy and the screamers of the animatronics doesn't look good so... well, now I'm getting obsessed with FOXY D:


----------



## Kaboombo

Gregriii said:


> I'm playing 5NAF right now ;_; it's not too scary, but maybe it's cause my computer is a bit laggy and the screamers of the animatronics doesn't look good so... well, now I'm getting obsessed with FOXY D:



foxy is love, foxy is life

foxy is sexy =w=


----------



## Gregriii

3 night
5 AM
0% power

My game is laggy so the blackout is 5 seconds or 10 after the 0%
I had Chica and Bonnie at the doors... 
When is going to blackout... FOXY APPEARS. 

WHY? WHYYY?


----------



## Reenhard

Bowie said:


> I assume everybody has seen the first promotional image of the upcoming sequel, depicting Freddy himself. This, however, is the second promotional image, depicting something borrowed, and something new.



I love the new one, it looks very plastic and seems more realistic how a real animal animatronics would look like! 
I hope we will see Five night at freddys as a movie, with this "real" camera and how they getting chased by these animatronics...


----------



## Kaboombo

haha this


----------



## lazuli

Kaboombo said:


> View attachment 70074



that is the best thing ever.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

My friend is planning to invite me to her 18th birthday party at Chuck E. Cheese.

Bring it on...


----------



## lazuli

Mega_Cabbage said:


> My friend is planning to invite me to her 18th birthday party at Chuck E. Cheese.
> 
> Bring it on...



why would an 18 year old have their birthday at chuck e cheese
youd only be in danger if the party is at night ok.


----------



## Gregriii

It would be funny a mod of 5NAF of Chuck E Cheese xd


----------



## marzipanmermaid

I'm so glad to see other people love FNAF as much as I do, lol. It's so simple, but terrifying.
I can't wait to see the sequel. I hope all the animatronics get makeovers/"replaced."
Bonnie looks horrifying. People hate the design, but I think it just adds to the horror of the whole thing.
I wanna see what they come up with for Chica.

I can't get past the 3rd night. Freaking Bonnie gets me every time.


----------



## Crucifigo

I'm a huge FNAF fan. Haven't played it yet though, because I'm a huge whimpering coward. Amnesia is calling to me to reinstall it and stop babbling hysterically whenever I see a grunt. My fav is Bonnie. I love it when people make adorable art of the characters and talk about how cute it is, it's like the OFF fandom calling the game 'perfect for children'. Perfect for making children cry all day and night.

Why do people even go to that place? Wouldn't parents start leaving if someone noticed there's, y'know, congealed blood on the animatronics. And that they stink to high heaven and have alarmingly large sets of unnecessary teeth.


----------



## Kaboombo

Crucifigo said:


> I'm a huge FNAF fan. Haven't played it yet though, because I'm a huge whimpering coward. Amnesia is calling to me to reinstall it and stop babbling hysterically whenever I see a grunt. My fav is Bonnie. I love it when people make adorable art of the characters and talk about how cute it is, it's like the OFF fandom calling the game 'perfect for children'. Perfect for making children cry all day and night.
> 
> Why do people even go to that place? Wouldn't parents start leaving if someone noticed there's, y'know, congealed blood on the animatronics. And that they stink to high heaven and have alarmingly large sets of unnecessary teeth.



the reason is only up to your imagination~

edit: i just found out, if you slow down chica's scream, it sounds like a child's.


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing

So not scary. I'm only 12 years old and the only screams you would hear is from my 21 year old brother watching it with me while i laugh the whole time


----------



## Kaboombo

LunaMoon Crossing said:


> So not scary. I'm only 12 years old and the only screams you would hear is from my 21 year old brother watching it with me while i laugh the whole time



o pls, everyone pooped a little when they saw chica, amirite?


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing

Kaboombo said:


> o pls, everyone pooped a little when they saw chica, amirite?



nah, not meh. I don't get scared. If you experience everything i've been through, you'd think nothing is scary anymore. Like i said, i was laughing because the person playing it freaks out every second


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Kaboombo said:


> the reason is only up to your imagination~
> 
> edit: i just found out, if you slow down chica's scream, it sounds like a child's.



If you slow down Foxy's, it's children screaming too.


----------



## Archangel

i really need to buy this game..
At least I'll keep telling myself that to install some false sense of hope that I'd actually work up the courage to PLAY the game if i ever bought it.


----------



## Gregriii

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I'm so glad to see other people love FNAF as much as I do, lol. It's so simple, but terrifying.
> I can't wait to see the sequel. I hope all the animatronics get makeovers/"replaced."
> Bonnie looks horrifying. People hate the design, but I think it just adds to the horror of the whole thing.
> I wanna see what they come up with for Chica.
> 
> I can't get past the 3rd night. Freaking Bonnie gets me every time.



This happens to me too  WHY BONNIE SO FCKIN FAST!


----------



## lazuli

LunaMoon Crossing said:


> So not scary. I'm only 12 years old and the only screams you would hear is from my 21 year old brother watching it with me while i laugh the whole time
> 
> ---
> 
> nah, not [me]. I don't get scared. If you experience everything i've been through, you'd think nothing is scary anymore. Like i said, i was laughing because the person playing it freaks out every second



so tough wow. ur hardcore such special. age totally has to do with fnaf amirite.

ive been thinking about getting the mobile demo but people say that it crashes. tears.


----------



## Reenhard

LunaMoon Crossing said:


> So not scary. I'm only 12 years old and the only screams you would hear is from my 21 year old brother watching it with me while i laugh the whole time



You will get jumpscares by my farts


----------



## Shirohibiki

whoa, theres a sequel? awesome. i look forward to it.

i watched markiplier play it; it was mortifying at first, but when he started getting better at it it was less scary. still, i liked it. it was certainly entertaining. (note: i could never play a game like this and i am certain its scarier if youre actually playing yourself)
i really enjoy the fanart for it. i think my favorite is chica, shes p hot... i even drew her once lmfao rip me

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kaboombo said:


> haha this
> 
> View attachment 70074



i also laughed way harder than i shouldve over this


----------



## Gregriii




----------



## Coach

I'm thinking of getting the free demo for my laptop - should I?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


>



And OMG, this song is better than Anaconda


----------



## Bowie

Foxy has now been confirmed for the sequel! I'm not the one who contacted him, by the way.


----------



## tamagotchi

I think Foxy was confirmed a while back, actually? Not sure.

Bonnie looks adorable in the sequel, though. I wanna' hug him. ; v ;


----------



## Kaboombo

LOL


----------



## Silversea

Literally never heard of this game until this thread. Watched a playthrough and I think it is one of the most amazing games I've ever seen...yet sadly short.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

What do you guys think of the new image Scott released? (BOWIE, HAVE YOU SEEN IT?)
Do you think Foxy got a makeover too? Do you like it? A lot of people think Foxy is a girl now just because the new image, like Bonnie, shows a more decorative toy motif makeup. Some people think there's gonna be 2 Foxys.


----------



## RayOfHope

I want to play this. So very badly. But knowing me... I really shouldn't...


----------



## Gregriii

PLEASE NO, FOXY DOES NOT USE MAKE UP. WTF WILL BE FNAF2? I would love to see chica and Foxy without changes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wyndfyre said:


> I want to play this. So very badly. But knowing me... I really shouldn't...



The game is not scary at all, maybe when they are in the blind spots... the screamers are not very scary if you've watched the gameplays and you know how to play it. Maybe Foxy is the one that can scare you the most, since you don't know how he work.


----------



## Solaeus

hooo boy this game
I played it with my friend
and we only got to night 3,
then we chickened out haha


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Gregriii said:


> PLEASE NO, FOXY DOES NOT USE MAKE UP. WTF WILL BE FNAF2? I would love to see chica and Foxy without changes.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> I don't see why everyone's freaking out honestly. The fans on FB are losing it completely and saying how they're not even going to play the game if the characters are being made over, lol. He's still going to be scary. The whole super cutesy thing is the icing on the creepy cake IMO.
> Foxy is always gonna be scary and everyone is still going to be scary too. From the new picture it doesn't even look like they did much to Foxy but smooth out the edges. His snout doesn't look so square. He looks a bit more finished. The promo is a bit to dark to see what all the changes are. I'm sure it's nothing as drastic as Bonnie. The creator might've wanted to do this all along; I'm excited to see where this is going.
> 
> I hope they make Chica over a bit. It would be weird if she didn't get made over since the other 3 did.


----------



## lazuli

this new image??


----------



## marzipanmermaid

cosmonaut said:


> this new image??



That's the one.


----------



## starlark

Crucifigo said:


> Haven't played it yet though, because I'm a huge whimpering coward. Amnesia is calling to me to reinstall it and stop babbling hysterically whenever I see a grunt.



Do we already have an Amnesia thread? I need to vent about seeing Daniel's voice actor on Masterchef.

Just so I'm not completely off the topic, I find Chica the scariest. She seriously looks like a dentist's worst nightmare.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

starlark said:


> Do we already have an Amnesia thread? I need to vent about seeing Daniel's voice actor on Masterchef.
> 
> Just so I'm not completely off the topic, I find Chica the scariest. She seriously looks like a dentist's worst nightmare.


Chica has to be the worst. I'm with you on that.
Especially how she looks in the security cameras compared to the others.


----------



## lazuli

it's strange how when she's outside the door and you turn on the light, you can clearly see her in the window thing but not bonnie when he (they?) are outside their door. unless im just not seeing them due to my terrible eyesight.


----------



## starlark

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Chica has to be the worst. I'm with you on that.
> Especially how she looks in the security cameras compared to the others.



Aw man, I know ;-; those official stills give me the shivers. Seriously, I hate the fact he decided to model the teeth out of the exoskeleton to add creepy points. Like, imagine that! Teeth out your mouth.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

cosmonaut said:


> it's strange how when she's outside the door and you turn on the light, you can clearly see her in the window thing but not bonnie when he (they?) are outside their door. unless im just not seeing them due to my terrible eyesight.


I don't get that either and you're the only other person to have commented on it. I was like, 'Well, maybe Bonnie's approaching from another direction. Chica is approaching from the window's side." It would be helpful if he stood in the view of the window too. It's at least a heads-up instead of just being at the door automatically. I also can't tell when Bonnie leaves by flickering the lights and seeing the shadow like everyone says. My eyesight is really bad though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



starlark said:


> Aw man, I know ;-; those official stills give me the shivers. Seriously, I hate the fact he decided to model the teeth out of the exoskeleton to add creepy points. Like, imagine that! Teeth out your mouth.



I know the others have the same double teeth kind of thing (at least, in the stills), but on her, it's just...scary.
Have you seen all the videos where they run some of the speech backwards/forwards and hear what its saying?
About creation and experiments? It's insane.


----------



## starlark

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I know the others have the same double teeth kind of thing (at least, in the stills), but on her, it's just...scary.
> Have you seen all the videos where they run some of the speech backwards/forwards and hear what its saying?
> About creation and experiments? It's insane.



I saw one where they ran the screams backwards and forwards and there were hidden words in some of them. I was so creeped out ;-;
I haven't seen that one though. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Gregriii

I just don't like a Fox being blue


----------



## Coach

It's stupid that they're all blue now.  I think they'll do something good with that concept though. I also think they'll be 2 Foxy's


----------



## Gregriii

Foxy and Foxia


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Gregriii said:


> I just don't like a Fox being blue


Foxy's still red? The image shows him as red. I think Bonnie's the only the blue one.
It would be awesome to have 2 Foxys.


----------



## Coach

There is a blue Foxy on the right. o.o


----------



## starlark

Coach said:


> There is a blue Foxy on the right. o.o



I wouldn't call that blue, I'd call that maroon o.o


----------



## marzipanmermaid

starlark said:


> I wouldn't call that blue, I'd call that maroon o.o



It still looks maroon/red to me...
Are you talking about the bluish shadow on his jaw?
I'm pretty sure they wouldn't make a fox blue.


----------



## Bowie

The new Foxy is wearing lipstick.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Bowie said:


> The new Foxy is wearing lipstick.


For that sweet kiss/bite of death.


----------



## Gregriii

Well, I have a theory: Freddy's pizzeria has been totally makeup, if you can see it, in the courtains there are no stars. The pirate cove courtain has stars 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And the hook of foxy is not in his hook hand.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Gregriii said:


> Well, I have a theory: Freddy's pizzeria has been totally makeup, if you can see it, in the courtains there are no stars. The pirate cove courtain has stars
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And the hook of foxy is not in his hook hand.



Maybe it's under new management.


----------



## starlark

Maybe Freddy's has a sister company, Fredrina or something o.o


----------



## marzipanmermaid

starlark said:


> Maybe Freddy's has a sister company, Fredrina or something o.o



I think Freddy's figured it would be easier to open their doors back up by giving the whole place a new look, along with the animals. These new critters look more...kid-friendly (which makes them even scarier, especially considering by belt AI). They had a lot of sanitation complaints and maybe they just thought this would be for the best. Idk. I'm stoked. I want this gameeeee.

- - - Post Merge - - -



starlark said:


> Maybe Freddy's has a sister company, Fredrina or something o.o



I think Freddy's figured it would be easier to open their doors back up by giving the whole place a new look, along with the animals. These new critters look more...kid-friendly (which makes them even scarier, especially considering by belt AI). They had a lot of sanitation complaints and maybe they just thought this would be for the best. Idk. I'm stoked. I want this gameeeee.


----------



## Kaboombo

Coach said:


> There is a blue Foxy on the right. o.o



NOOOOOOOOOOO, MORE MAKE UP!


----------



## tamagotchi

I love when people fight over what gender the animatronics are.


They're robots, not sure if they have genders or not, lmao.

Also when people ship them? Not sure if I'm into that either.


----------



## lazuli

Kaboombo said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO, MORE MAKE UP!



chill

some guy in my chemistry and apush classes keeps playing it on his ipad _during_ class.


----------



## Coach

Is he screaming like a baby while playing it? <.<


----------



## lazuli

Coach said:


> Is he screaming like a baby while playing it? <.<



nah. he just cant get past the 5th night.


----------



## starlark

cosmonaut said:


> nah. he just cant get pat the 5th night.



i'm not surprised tbh xD


----------



## sugargalaxy

Chica is the one that scared the heebeegeebees out of me. But then, I just got used to it. I kinda was able to predict if a jump scare was going to happen.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Spoiler







I just can't stop doodling pictures from this game, good god.
I'm so excited for the sequel.
I still can't get past the third night because I suck at life, lol.


----------



## RayOfHope

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70850
> 
> 
> I just can't stop doodling pictures from this game, good god.
> I'm so excited for the sequel.
> I still can't get past the third night because I suck at life, lol.



You drew that?! :O Wow!!


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Wyndfyre said:


> You drew that?! :O Wow!!


Yeah, I got bored in class. I have a doodle of Foxy somewhere too. 
(Thank you! I'm hoping to make a big project based of the game.)


----------



## West8991

Five Nights at Freddies is complete Youtube bait that is cheaply made in order for big Youtubers to give it traffic AKA money. Thats the most honest thing you will from me tonight.


----------



## Kaboombo

Oh my god. My friend keeps telling me that the second one is fake, fake, fake. He thinks he knows so much about the game because he has it and I don't.

How is the second one fake if theres three teasers released AND proof in an email?!


----------



## Bowie

I honestly don't see how anybody could judge a game by a few bloody promotional images! It's not even out yet and people have been complaining about everything there is to complain about! And you're the same lot begging Scott for new teasers! Now, I'm not a big fan of Foxy having lipstick either, but the game isn't even out yet. Save your breath for when the game comes out, all right? I just have so much respect for Scott, and seeing so many people go against him all of a sudden is just really nasty. Don't play Five Nights at Freddy's if you're scared of something changing colour.


----------



## tamagotchi

Bowie said:


> I honestly don't see how anybody could judge a game by a few bloody promotional images! It's not even out yet and people have been complaining about everything there is to complain about! And you're the same lot begging Scott for new teasers! Now, I'm not a big fan of Foxy having lipstick either, but the game isn't even out yet. Save your breath for when the game comes out, all right? I just have so much respect for Scott, and seeing so many people go against him all of a sudden is just really nasty. Don't play Five Nights at Freddy's if you're scared of something changing colour.



I know. I mean, seriously. Damn dude, god forbid that they change the character designs like every single sequel does.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Bowie said:


> I honestly don't see how anybody could judge a game by a few bloody promotional images! It's not even out yet and people have been complaining about everything there is to complain about! And you're the same lot begging Scott for new teasers! Now, I'm not a big fan of Foxy having lipstick either, but the game isn't even out yet. Save your breath for when the game comes out, all right? I just have so much respect for Scott, and seeing so many people go against him all of a sudden is just really nasty. Don't play Five Nights at Freddy's if you're scared of something changing colour.


Thank you! I couldn't have said it better myself. People are getting so bent out of shape over a few redesigns and it's like, just wait and see! It might be awesome!

Also, found this: http://lokilaufeysonthefrostgiant.t...80/possible-origins-of-five-nights-at-freddys


----------



## marzipanmermaid

New official promo has been released! 
I'm on my phone so bear with me as I try to link to the images 
It features Freddy, it looks like.


----------



## Bowie




----------



## Gregriii

Bowie said:


>




WTF PYRAMOXY HEAD?


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Bowie said:


>



Thank you!  Foxy looks the same... Even scarier, if that's possible.


----------



## Bowie

Just to clarify, I am in love with the new promotional image. The first few teasers worried me a little, but after seeing this one, I'm more excited than ever! My only concern is how the new animatronics are going to be added. I hope they're not just there for the sake of being there and don't do anything of significance. At the same time, I hope Scott hasn't overdone it.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Bowie said:


> Just to clarify, I am in love with the new promotional image. The first few teasers worried me a little, but after seeing this one, I'm more excited than ever! My only concern is how the new animatronics are going to be added. I hope they're not just there for the sake of being there and don't do anything of significance. At the same time, I hope Scott hasn't overdone it.


I love the new image as well and people are starting to settle down about the makeovers now that they see original Foxy. Maybe we'll have the option of playing with the newer animatronics as like, not DLC, but additional content if you beat the game once? Maybe you beat one mode and unlock the "remodeled" Fazbear's Pizza joint. I think having all the animatronics at once is a bit much. I hope we get more story too because I'm obsessed with the "hidden lore" that's stemming from the game.


----------



## Gregriii

Maybe we can play like: The guard that dies. In the 1987 and in the new pizzeria as a new guard!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I listen to the hidden lore and I'm sad about Allison D: But why the guard returns her to the pizzeria?


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Gregriii said:
			
		

> I listen to the hidden lore and I'm sad about Allison D: But why the guard returns her to the pizzeria?


I thought he was supposed to be the killer that was mentioned initially, the "employee" who used the Freddy suit to kill kids, but maybe he killed her because she saw too much? Her two friends were killed and if she got away, she could tell someone and there would be another investigation or whatever. I don't know. That guy was trying to protect the gang/place and he just seemed...used to people dying like that. And he talked about the Bite of '87 like it was funny... I don't even know, lol. It would be cool if Scott incorporated some fan theories!

Did any of the lore focus on the child murders that started it all or was it just the bite? I love the first one, but the second one I haven't seen/read as much because it wasn't as cool as the first installment. Can't remember.


----------



## Manzanas

RetroT said:


> They're robots, not sure if they have genders or not, lmao.



Didn't Scott himself confirmed that the animatronics do have gender?

ON another subject, I think that it is during the first night that Mike Schmidt is told by Phone Guy that the animatronics are not exactly evil, they just think the former is an endoskeleton without his fur suit on, and that's not allowed according to the rules of the pizza restaurant. Would Bonnie, Chica, Foxy and Freddy still hunt and kill Mike Schmidt if he was wearing a normal fur suit while working?


----------



## starlark

Manzanas said:


> Didn't Scott himself confirmed that the animatronics do have gender?
> 
> ON another subject, I think that it is during the first night that Mike Schmidt is told by Phone Guy that the animatronics are not exactly evil, they just think the former is an endoskeleton without his fur suit on, and that's not allowed according to the rules of the pizza restaurant. Would Bonnie, Chica, Foxy and Freddy still hunt and kill Mike Schmidt if he was wearing a normal fur suit while working?



Nice question. What if Freddy's employed a furry as the night watchman? Nothing too scary would've happened.
Well actually...
Oh my God.
o.o


----------



## Gregriii

They would tought that he's a suit without endoeskeleton so... they probably will kill him and put a endoeskeleton. c:


----------



## starlark

Gregriii said:


> They would tought that he's a suit without endoeskeleton so... they probably will kill him and put a endoeskeleton. c:



But if he was in an animatronic suit already...


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Manzanas said:


> Didn't Scott himself confirmed that the animatronics do have gender?



I believe so. Chica's the only female. I know everyone thought Bonnie was a girl, but I think Scott released something and said Bonnie was in fact a guy. But it's like a 60/40 split because I see Bonnie drawn as a guy and girl.


----------



## Bowie

It really seems as if Scott is finished with the teasers of the redesigned animatronics, which makes me wonder if Chica is a big surprise, or not in it at all. I really hope she makes a reappearance.


----------



## Kaboombo

Bowie said:


>



the hypeeee


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Bowie said:


> It really seems as if Scott is finished with the teasers of the redesigned animatronics, which makes me wonder if Chica is a big surprise, or not in it at all. I really hope she makes a reappearance.



They can't leave out Chica. She's the scariest one. :/
Maybe he's saving her until release? Idk... I figured we'd get an image of her too.
I'm concerned now, lol.


----------



## Reenhard

I dont want to give the animatronics genders...I see them as animatronics and not as she or he... Just "it". But thats just me. I am very excited to the new game.


----------



## SteveyTaco

2spook4me


----------



## Coach

This sums up the bonnie picture.


----------



## Kaboombo

Coach said:


> This sums up the bonnie picture.



this xDD


----------



## Bowie




----------



## marzipanmermaid

Stoked!
I can't wait for this game.
It looks so...polished.


----------



## lazuli

ooHOHO hHSit. intense man. it looks like fazbears either got a redesign (meaning more rooms and stuff) or its a new building.


----------



## Gregriii

I don't like the new Freddy and Chica ._. they're the same. I didn't liked the trailer at all... I supose that the game will be better, cause... kid's cove? REALLY? COME ON. I want to play a new game, not the same with more rooms and semi identical names. Cause the old bonny seems a parody of Golden Freddy...


----------



## Bowie

I think that it's gonna be a great game. The first will always be the best in my point of view, but the sequel isn't gonna be far behind it. I do think that perhaps Scott overused Foxy a little, which is probably just because of how many people seem to like him, but that's really it. I was worried from the start that Scott would ruin it by adding too many animatronics, or too many new features, or being too clear with the story, but, as far as I can tell, he's done a great job maintaining the horror, and I can't wait to play it!


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

Bowie said:


>



Holy
Filling 
Butts
This is going to be awesome


----------



## Gregriii

- - - Post Merge - - -

They're completely different ;v; I wish that Scott redesigns the old animatronics in the sequel, to be more like in the first game.


----------



## Gregriii

WAIT. MAYBE WE'RE WEARING BONNIE'S FACE AS MASK AND HE'S IN THE OFFICE TO TAKE IT?????????

- - - Post Merge - - -






HYPE DONT KILL ME I NEED TO LIVE BC I NEED TO PLAY THAT PLS HYPECHAN


----------



## oath2order

someone please explain why there is a camera in the air vent


----------



## Reenhard

I do like Chicas new design. I thought it wasen't that scary at all. Now I would poo myself seeing "her". But the one I am most scared of is this ....


----------



## Gregriii

WTF IS AT HER ->


----------



## Bowie

Gregriii said:


> WTF IS AT HER ->



That is Foxy, who supposedly has two heads, one of which is the head of an endoskeleton.


----------



## Momonoki

The old animatronics are back (even though they look a bit different),there are the new redesigned animatronics, NO DOOR and a FUDGING MASK....
I am _so_ exited for FNAF 2.


----------



## Reenhard

Bowie said:


> That is Foxy, who supposedly has two heads, one of which is the head of an endoskeleton.



Thats Chica, if you meant my picture then yes. Thats foxy,Its scary and I am excited!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Kill me. Just kill me.

View attachment 72053


----------



## Nanobyte

Gregriii said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> They're completely different ;v; I wish that Scott redesigns the old animatronics in the sequel, to be more like in the first game.



HOLY CRAP I POOPED MYSELF AT THAT FIRST PIC

- - - Post Merge - - -



Coach said:


> This sums up the bonnie picture.


I'm crying right now X3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


> WTF IS AT HER ->



It looks like a Goron


----------



## Manzanas

oath2order said:


> someone please explain why there is a camera in the air vent



The store owner is probably a Genre Savvy and knows that intruders always use the air vents when infiltrating a building in every kind of fictional media. Have you ever played Metal Gear Solid?

Did old Bonnie get taller or was he always that size?


----------



## tamagotchi

Aaah, I think some of them are kinda' cute. I like new Bonnie, really cute, too.

Kind of excited, probably won't play the game myself, though.


----------



## Beleated_Media

Chica looks like she's going to watch you sleep... Werid, well atleast those creepy fan images will fade away! (I hope...)


----------



## Story

I'm thinking about picking up the sequel when it comes out. It looks like fun and I like the concept.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pfft the IPad version is only 3 bucks! That's pretty sweet!


----------



## Nanobyte

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Can't do that.



Pretty sure it already exists.


----------



## mitzelflx

I think the scariest thing about fnaf is that there's nsfw fanart. I'm not joking.


----------



## oath2order

Manzanas said:


> The store owner is probably a Genre Savvy and knows that intruders always use the air vents when infiltrating a building in every kind of fictional media. Have you ever played Metal Gear Solid?
> 
> Did old Bonnie get taller or was he always that size?



Okay yes but judging by how inept the owners are, can we _really_ make the assumption that they're genre savvy?


----------



## 8bit

Off-topic, I am alive.


----------



## Kaboombo

oooomfg i nearly pooped seeing those chica pics omf-


----------



## Gregriii

STAHP.


----------



## Bowie

Reenhard said:


> Thats Chica, if you meant my picture then yes. Thats foxy,Its scary and I am excited!



No, I was referring to Gregriii's post. If you look to the left of the image, you can see the new Foxy, with what appears to be part of an endoskeleton.


----------



## nekosync

This game has been intriguing me a lot.

I'm gonna try watching a playthrough. pray for me, pls


----------



## Coach

Bowie said:


>



*Dun Dun Dun*

Chica looks even worse. D:


----------



## Beleated_Media

I swear that if I was Mike, I would get the gun


----------



## nekosync

nekosync said:


> This game has been intriguing me a lot.
> 
> I'm gonna try watching a playthrough. pray for me, pls



I finished watching Pewdiepie's first video about it, and I feel kinda disappointed. Is there something about the entire thing that I'm missing? Is it scarier if I play the game myself?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

R.I.P Freddy. He doesn't look scary at all.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nanobyte said:


> Pretty sure it already exists.



The game can't handle the Oculus Rift. It will be a glitchy mess.

(Also the budget of the game was $300)


----------



## mitzelflx

nekosync said:


> I finished watching Pewdiepie's first video about it, and I feel kinda disappointed. Is there something about the entire thing that I'm missing? Is it scarier if I play the game myself?



Yeah its a bit scarier if you play it yourself. Its more fun to play with a group of friends or something uvu


----------



## Reenhard

nekosync said:


> I finished. atching Pewdiepie's first video about it, and I feel kinda disappointed. Is there
> something about the entire thing that I'm missing? Is it scarier if I play the game myself?



You should not watch when pewdiepie plays it...he makes it look messy. Watch when Markiplier plays it. Pewdiepies scares seems pretty fake. It gets better later in the game.
I thought I was man enough to play it because I know what awaits but I sit super nervous during playing it! So yea. It's scarier to play then watch it.


----------



## Cory

This is really interesting.


----------



## Reenhard

Cory said:


> This is really interesting.



It is, I agree its a possible theory, makes this game even more interesting and amazing. But I geuss the 2th game is out of that story.


----------



## Bowie

nekosync said:


> I finished watching Pewdiepie's first video about it, and I feel kinda disappointed. Is there something about the entire thing that I'm missing? Is it scarier if I play the game myself?



I'm a big fan of PewDiePie, but he's a bad choice if you're trying to get yourself scared. What I love about him is how connected you feel when watching him, but it also downgrades the experience of the game. I did a lot of research on Five Nights at Freddy's before i watched PewDiePie playing it, so I was watching it more just to see his reaction. Watching without commentary would probably be better, but playing it for yourself is the only real way to experience Five Nights at Freddy's, I think.


----------



## Nanobyte

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> R.I.P Freddy. He doesn't look scary at all.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> The game can't handle the Oculus Rift. It will be a glitchy mess.
> 
> (Also the budget of the game was $300)



Mkay then. Lemme go chew out Miss_Tisa for misinforming me.


----------



## Reenhard

Whats the matter with the new stuff?  I find it awesome and Im very excited for it. And you can do alot with low budget... Do everyone expect Scott has milions of dollars to put on games? maybe if he had helpers from others yes. But he work alone. And I find him do an amazing job for that small amont of money. I am pretty curious what you guys can come up with, with 300 bucks.


----------



## Nanobyte

Reenhard said:


> Whats the matter with the new stuff?  I find it awesome and Im very excited for it. And you can do alot with low budget... Do everyone expect Scott has milions of dollars to put on games? maybe if he had helpers from others yes. But he work alone. And I find him do an amazing job for that small amont of money. I am pretty curious what you guys can come up with, with 300 bucks.



Exactly, guys. You're being selfish and unthankful by complaying about Scott's hard work. Besides, what if the animatronics new designs have something to do with the story?


----------



## Nanobyte

Ooh! Ooh! Ooh!
Random Theory!

So you're the person who is hired as a nightguard, blah blah blah. Big deal. You've never heard of Freddy Fazbear's Pizza, you'd assume it's a simple, child friendly place, you've never been there to witness the bite of 87...
...Or _have_ you?

I like to believe that you are the child who was bitten by whatever animatronic (presumably Foxy) was responsible. The first red flag is the fact that you _don't get backstory._ This could possibly be a very vague hint that because your frontal lobe is missing, you don't remember the incident. However, this is very weak evidence for me to use, as it could simply be that Scott didn't want to tell you what you were up against before you got the phonecalls, as well as the fact that Wikipedia states nothing about major memory loss.

Now here's where I'm gonna dig deep for information, and I mean _deep._
According to Wikipedia, "The frontal lobe contains most of the dopamine-sensitive neurons in the cerebral cortex. The dopamine system is associated with reward, attention, short-term memory tasks, planning, and motivation."

Keyword: Most. Some of these areas seem ok, but others don't, specifically attention and short term memory tasks. The frontal lobe contains _most_ of the dopamine-sensitive neurons, but not all of them. Where is the red flag here?

The phone calls. In the first phone call, the phone guy says something about how the Animatronics will try to stuff you in a wire-filled suit. Other than that, it's a regular run of the mill pizzeria. Your frontal lobe-less self would probably not listen to most of the phonecall, and not register the costume warning. This also feeds into short-term memory tasks. Even if you _did_ register the warning, chances are, you'd forget about it. And considering that the frontal lobe has most of the dopamine-sensitive neurons, you might even forget the terrifying faces you saw through the camera and the door, which is why you would keep coming back.
Still not convinced? Get this.
"Memory impairment is another common effect associated with frontal lobe injuries"
Every night, every scare, this is an effect of the bite of 87. You keep coming back because _you don't remember the danger._
The frontal lobe is also responsible for Schizophrenia. 
(Quotes from Wikipedia)
Common symptoms include false beliefs, unclear or confused thinking, auditory hallucinations, reduced social engagement and emotional expression, and inactivity.

The average life expectancy of people with the disorder is ten to twenty five years less than the average life expectancy.[6] This is the result of increased physical health problems and a higher suicide rate (about 5%).[4][7]

Higher. Suicide. Rate.
It is possible that FNAF isn't even real. You made up the pizzeria after a brain injury of some sort, or even recalled bits and pieces and filled in the gaps. Another possibility is that you're in the pizzeria, but in reality, the animatronics are actually shut down, and don't wander during the night.

Whatever you interpret it as, one thing is the same.

You are hallucinating, both visually, and auditory. It would explain why the animatronic's eyes sometimes go black with whites in the center. It's hallucinations.
When you die, it's not the animatronics, it's yourself. You committed suicide.

If anything's wrong in my theory, let me know!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Here's my theory:
Mike killed all of them. THE End.


----------



## Reenhard

No one can figure what the acutall story is, beside Scott.


----------



## Nanobyte

Reenhard said:


> No one can figure what the acutall story is, beside Scott.



Eh. Still fun to theorize.


----------



## Reenhard




----------



## starlark

its not even in the steam halloween sale 8(


----------



## CaptainCrunch

This game always makes me hungry for pizza or makes me want to go to the nearest Chuck E. Cheese's ;v;


----------



## nard

I'm actually really excited for the sequel to FNAF.


Hopefully gameplay mechanics are different, so it isn't just a copy with just a little bit of new content.


But I know it isn't gonna be like that!


----------



## Jaebeommie

Can't wait for the sequel to come out, if only for the sake of watching let's players go through it on Youtube haha. 
Because honestly, I wouldn't last five minutes playing this game.


----------



## Coach

I've played trough the first 3 nights. Let me just say that I didn't have the volume on for nights 2 and 3, so I couldn't tell if Chica was in the kitchen or not.


----------



## lazuli

its 3 spooky 5 me
i hope markiplier does a LP of it hahaha.


----------



## Nanobyte

PBG should play it. There's too many non-clean playthroughs.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> I'm actually really excited for the sequel to FNAF.
> 
> 
> Hopefully gameplay mechanics are different, so it isn't just a copy with just a little bit of new content.
> 
> 
> But I know it isn't gonna be like that!



The doors are gone, and the promo pic shows you in a Freddy Fazbear costume, so it's probably _very_ different.


----------



## sej

OMG, the second one looks amazing!


----------



## OliviaMagica

@Story love your signature


----------



## Nanobyte

Sej said:


> OMG, the second one looks amazing!



It really does, especially for someone who supposedly works all by himself when creating the games.


----------



## Nerd House

I still have not played this game. Just not inclined to do so yet, too many other games in line ahead of it.


----------



## Bowie

I'm not sure if anybody's figured this out yet, but Golden Freddy can't just be a hallucination, and I have proof. You know how exactly five children went missing? Well, think about the number of animatronics. You could only say there was five if you included Golden Freddy, therefore confirming Golden Freddy's existence. And if Golden Freddy is real, it's possible that Mike Schmidt isn't hallucinating at all, and that everything he experiences is not just in his head.


----------



## Radda

Chica scares the hell out of me.


----------



## Shimmer

I've just bought the game for $2 on Steam but I haven't played it yet. I haven't had time. Dx
But I've seen gameplay and footage. It looks like fun. xD


----------



## lazuli

i m n o t r e a d y f o r f r e d d y


----------



## Coach

The new Bonnie is adorable to be honest. 

Chica is still scary as hell. And that new Foxy clown thingy. D:

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## SpatialSilence

Did you guys see the Game Theorist Theory on the game? It actually gave me nightmares. I never found the game scary to begin with, but the theory to it was mind blowing.


----------



## Nanobyte

Coach said:


> The new Bonnie is adorable to be honest.
> 
> Chica is still scary as hell. And that new Foxy clown thingy. D:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 73377



UAAAH
well at least we've still got the other one that jumps at you in the trailer.


----------



## Gregriii

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Coach

Gregriii said:


> View attachment 73889
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



Welp.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Gregriii said:


> View attachment 73889
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



Holy Shet. it's that Doll thing!


----------



## tinytaylor

a friend was showing me the game (had no idea it had jump scares) and he was showing my the map or whatever and legit as soon as I exit the dumb map one of the creatures pop up I almost threw his dang iphone


----------



## Nanobyte

Gregriii said:


> View attachment 73889
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



Nopenopenope


----------



## Story

OliviaMagica said:


> @Story love your signature


Thanks!

As a side note, I showed this game to my sister and brother ages 14 and 7 respectively, and they really flipped out. Did anyone check out the Teen's react video on this? Pretty funny stuff.


----------



## Rasha

why am I NOT surprised to see a fnaf forum on an animal crossing fan forum? 
I'm so obsessed with this game I can safely (and proudly) be called a furry...
my favorite is Foxy because I love foxes so much then bonnie 'cause of his bowtie and guitar lol XD


----------



## Story

R-Cookies said:


> why am I NOT surprised to see a fnaf forum on an animal crossing fan forum?
> I'm so obsessed with this game I can safely (and proudly) be called a furry...
> my favorite is Foxy because I love foxes so much then bonnie 'cause of his bowtie and guitar lol XD



How does liking FNAFs make you a furry? If anything, I'd think it was anti furry, given the robots that want to kill you are in fur suits. xD


----------



## Jaebeommie

I'm watching Markiplier play the extended demo right now! And I thought this game couldn't get any scarier...


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Jaebeommie said:


> I'm watching Markiplier play the extended demo right now! And I thought this game couldn't get any scarier...


This is incredible. :')


----------



## Jamborenium

I'm so hyped for the sequel
I am like Ready for More Freddy >:U

also New Foxy is creepy as hell
since it's basically just a Frankenstein like monster
since his(her?) body is made up for different robot
parts.


also daaammmmn New chica you lookin fiiinnnee -shot-

edit:..wait WHAT? The demo is out and Mark is playin' it D: -dashes off to watch-


----------



## marzipanmermaid

The marionette attack made me drop my phone.
I wasn't expecting it at all.
It's awesome.


----------



## Reenhard

Enjoy darlings!


----------



## marzipanmermaid

And for those who missed Foxy:




He got to night 2 and jeez...

- - - Post Merge - - -





The rest of night 2.
Looking for a night 3 video.


----------



## Jamborenium

Spoiler: Here there be spoilers



that damn Balloon kid I knew that thing was bad news the first moment I saw it >:C


----------



## Story

Wow new Foxy is crazy scary. Some lets players don't even see him. xD


----------



## Dustmop

Cute. He released it because the LP videos of the demo ran without a hitch. :v

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/updates/329921390/1415679866


----------



## Jamborenium

Story said:


> Wow new Foxy is crazy scary. Some lets players don't even see him. xD


IKR LOL it's like OH SH!T IT'S FOXY, Dude look it's foxy don't you see Foxy?

also it's creepy to imagine that the new foxy walks on the walls and ceiling like a spider sort of


edit:: New foxy's name is Mangle


----------



## Reenhard

*buys it* bring it on... if I shet my pants, can someone buy a new one?


----------



## Gregriii

Gonna play the demo right now. The hype + the jumpscares will make me die.


----------



## Dustmop

Reenhard said:


> *buys it* bring it on... if I shet my pants, can someone buy a new one?



Just forgo the pants. I'm sure your chair would be easier to clean.


----------



## Jaebeommie

Reenhard said:


> *buys it* bring it on... if I shet my pants, can someone buy a new one?



Be like Markiplier and play without pants on!!


----------



## Netphlix

I pirated the 1.1 version, after night 3, it became annoying to hear them scream and try to be scary. It was more of a "lets get this over with". The first times were scary, but eh. Not anymore.


----------



## Dustmop

GMG is on the FNAF2 hype train. :v

There's a Playfire reward for playing it for the first time in the next 6 days.


----------



## Nanobyte

Reenhard said:


> Enjoy darlings!



Chica's gonna make me poop my pants I swear

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


> Gonna play the demo right now. The hype + the jumpscares will make me die.



I envy you. I'm too chicken X(


----------



## Momonoki

So, we have Bonnie, Chica, Foxy, Freddy, Toy Freddy, Toy Bonnie, Toy Chica, Mangle, BB, Golden Freddy and Marionette thing. Or is the Marionette thing part och Mangle? I don't even know anymore. Hopefully i can download the game soon....But i'm so scared!


----------



## Nanobyte

Momonoki said:


> So, we have Bonnie, Chica, Foxy, Freddy, Toy Freddy, Toy Bonnie, Toy Chica, Mangle, BB, Golden Freddy and Marionette thing. Or is the Marionette thing part och Mangle? I don't even know anymore. Hopefully i can download the game soon....But i'm so scared!



am i missing something here


----------



## Momonoki

Nanobyte said:


> am i missing something here



There's apparantly several modes you can play on, and this is 'Ladies night'! Chica, Toy Chica and Mangle are officially females.

UPDATE:
All modes!
Golden Freddy: All animatronics are set to 20.

Fazbear Fever: All animatronics are set to 10.

Cupcake Challenge: All animatronics are set to 5.

Freddy’s Circus: Freddy and Toy Freddy are set to 20. Foxy, BB and GF are set to 10. All other animatronics are disabled.

Ladies Night: Chica, Toy Chica and Mangle are set to 20. All other animatronics are disabled.

Foxy Foxy: Foxy and Mangle are set to 20 All other animatronics are disabled.

Night of Misfits: Mangle and BB are set to 20. Golden Freddy is set to 10. All other animatronics are disabled.

Double Trouble: Bonnie and Toy Bonnie are set to 20 Foxy is set to 5. All other animatronics are disabled.

New and Shiny: Toy Freddy, Toy Bonnie, Toy Chica, Mangle and BB are set to 10. All other animatronics are disabled.

"20/20/20/20": Freddy, Bonnie, Chica and Foxy are set to 20. All other animatronics are disabled.


----------



## Coach

Lol, 'Ladies night' . o.o


----------



## Nanobyte

Momonoki said:


> View attachment 74164
> There's apparantly several modes you can play on, and this is 'Ladies night'! Chica, Toy Chica and Mangle are officially females.
> View attachment 74165
> UPDATE:
> All modes!
> Golden Freddy: All animatronics are set to 20.
> 
> Fazbear Fever: All animatronics are set to 10.
> 
> Cupcake Challenge: All animatronics are set to 5.
> 
> Freddy’s Circus: Freddy and Toy Freddy are set to 20. Foxy, BB and GF are set to 10. All other animatronics are disabled.
> 
> Ladies Night: Chica, Toy Chica and Mangle are set to 20. All other animatronics are disabled.
> 
> Foxy Foxy: Foxy and Mangle are set to 20 All other animatronics are disabled.
> 
> Night of Misfits: Mangle and BB are set to 20. Golden Freddy is set to 10. All other animatronics are disabled.
> 
> Double Trouble: Bonnie and Toy Bonnie are set to 20 Foxy is set to 5. All other animatronics are disabled.
> 
> New and Shiny: Toy Freddy, Toy Bonnie, Toy Chica, Mangle and BB are set to 10. All other animatronics are disabled.
> 
> "20/20/20/20": Freddy, Bonnie, Chica and Foxy are set to 20. All other animatronics are disabled.



D8

Watching the gameplay now byebye

- - - Post Merge - - -

Seriously who is Mangle


----------



## Gregriii

I'M GOING TO KILL TOY CHICA, IT'S SO ANNOYING, SHE APPEARS IN THE HALL WHEN THE PUPPET IS GOING TO JUMP, IF I EVITE THE PUPPET, CHICA KILLS ME, IF NOT, IS THE PUPPET WHO DOES IT.


----------



## Jaebeommie

I really want to make a video of all of us playing this game with our reactions. HAH


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Jaebeommie said:


> I really want to make a video of all of us playing this game with our reactions. HAH



That's an awesome idea! We should totally do that, lol. I wanna see how everyone else reacts.

Has anyone stumbled across any good screenshots of Mangle? My friends and I are dressing up as the FNAF crew and since I already dressed up as Toy Bonnie, I wanted to take on the (impossible...) task of trying to pull of Mangle since he's pretty bad creepy/adorable.

Oh! So Mangle was confirmed to be a girl after all? Saw that they were lumped in with Ladies Night.


----------



## Coach

Nanobyte said:


> D8
> 
> Seriously who is Mangle



Mangle is the new Foxy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> That's an awesome idea! We should totally do that, lol. I wanna see how everyone else reacts.
> 
> Has anyone stumbled across any good screenshots of Mangle? My friends and I are dressing up as the FNAF crew and since I already dressed up as Toy Bonnie, I wanted to take on the (impossible...) task of trying to pull of Mangle since he's pretty bad creepy/adorable.
> 
> Oh! So Mangle was confirmed to be a girl after all? Saw that they were lumped in with Ladies Night.



It seems really hard to get good pictures of Mangle!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got the demo, I was about to die. I was in a video chat with my friend, so I got some support! When it was 4am on the timer, I just went to my home menu because I was worried I would die. When I was convinced to check it again, I was at night 2!


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Coach said:


> Mangle is the new Foxy.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> It seems really hard to get good pictures of Mangle!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I got the demo, I was about to die. I was in a video chat with my friend, so I got some support! When it was 4am on the timer, I just went to my home menu because I was worried I would die. When I was convinced to check it again, I was at night 2!



It seems people can't get pictures or see Mangle, lol.
So many LPers don't notice her and it's hilarious.
Sad that the children tear her apart on a daily basis.
She has the most reason to kill, lol.

I can't get the demo yet and it's killing me.
My computer hates me.
It's awesome that you made it to night 2 doing that.
Have you gotten farther?

Has anyone else noticed Chica's lack of beak at times?


----------



## Gregriii

How do you minimize the game?


----------



## Reenhard

Gregriii said:


> How do you minimize the game?



ALT ENTER


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Wait....this games out??


----------



## Gregriii

Yeah.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Getting it right now :3


----------



## Gregriii

OMG, WAIT, WHY IF THE MARIONETTE... WAS IN THE KITCHEN? THAT COULD EXPLAIN THE CIRCUS NOISES!

- - - Post Merge - - -

So, he was controlling the Animatronics all the time.

- - - Post Merge - - -

So, he was controlling the Animatronics all the time.


----------



## Amissapanda

Here's some nightmare fuel for you, fellow Animal Crossing/FNAF fans:

Imagine your favorite villagers getting versions of them that are creepy, aggressive, bloodthirsty animatronics that roam your village, coming for your mayor's house at night.

Nightie, night~


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

My Theory (note it sucks)

The Marionette has been here from the start. It was the owner's doll. Until the doll killed him. He now owns Freddy Fazbear's Pizza.
The Doll caused The Five Missing Childen & The Bite of '87. Then the ghosts of the Childen. Haunt the place. On the hunt for the doll.


----------



## Gregriii

Amissapanda said:


> Here's some nightmare fuel for you, fellow Animal Crossing/FNAF fans:
> 
> Imagine your favorite villagers getting versions of them that are creepy, aggressive, bloodthirsty animatronics that roam your village, coming for your mayor's house at night.
> 
> Nightie, night~



It's 8:41 AM here 

Well, five nights at [Insert town name] would be spooky xd


----------



## moonstonewind

Part 2 is worse

- - - Post Merge - - -



Coach said:


> The new Bonnie is adorable to be honest.
> 
> Chica is still scary as hell. And that new Foxy clown thingy. D:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 73377



The new "foxy" is named Mangle

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nanobyte said:


> D8
> 
> Watching the gameplay now byebye
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Seriously who is Mangle



Mangle is foxy 2.0 look at my icon


----------



## Cory

Old bonnie is the death of everyone.


----------



## Coach

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> It seems people can't get pictures or see Mangle, lol.
> So many LPers don't notice her and it's hilarious.
> Sad that the children tear her apart on a daily basis.
> She has the most reason to kill, lol.
> 
> I can't get the demo yet and it's killing me.
> My computer hates me.
> It's awesome that you made it to night 2 doing that.
> Have you gotten farther?
> 
> Has anyone else noticed Chica's lack of beak at times?



I haven't tried night 2 properly yet...  

Balloon boy is so annoying and the voice is creepy... 

Can you get killed by Toy Bonnie?


----------



## Reenhard

Spoiler



Let me grab that booty


----------



## Cory

Coach said:


> I haven't tried night 2 properly yet...
> 
> Balloon boy is so annoying and the voice is creepy...
> 
> Can you get killed by Toy Bonnie?





Reenhard said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Let me grab that booty



But balloon boy is cute...

But bonnie, don't even get me started.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Show this when I loaded my game...


----------



## Jaebeommie

I'm watching Markiplier play night four and this is terrifying as fuuuuuuuudge. 
How do you guys even play this???


----------



## Bowie

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Show this when I loaded my game...



It's possible to get the same screen but with the new Bonnie instead of Foxy. I'm not exactly sure what triggers it, though.


----------



## Gregriii

Urgh, my PC goes so slow that I can play it but it crashes at some point during the 3-4 AM of 2nd night


----------



## Coach

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Show this when I loaded my game...
> 
> View attachment 74393



That is so cool OMG!

I wanna see the toy bonnie one!

And Balloon boy is a troll tbh...


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

- - - Post Merge - - -



- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## macoman1

Me and my cousin plan to play this and record our reactions for each other. The one I find the scariest is Bonnie lol.


----------



## MisterEnigma

It's kind of funny to me to see all of these comments of how scary it is. It's certainly 'shocking' when a character suddenly pops up on screen, and the anticipation is nerve-wracking when you're awaiting their arrival. But words like 'scary', 'terrifying', 'horrifying'...they don't really apply here. This is a fun game, and a fun premise, but it's silly overall. This is the equivalent of going to McDonalds and seeing Ronald and his friends circle around you while you're trapped in the ball pit.


----------



## Gregriii

Toy freddy scares me when aproaches to the office


----------



## Mayor-Hazel

played fnaf 2 demo...


- spoiler.. -


Toy bonnie was in the vent, so i panic and put on the mask.. then you see his face pass the mask and you can she him though the eye holes... MAN HIS FACE IS SO FLIPPING CREEPY!

me:  TOY BONNIE IS IN THE VENT PUT ON MASK! PUT ON MASK! - puts mask -  AM I SAFE!?!

Toy Bonnie: - passes past mask and looks at me with a messed up face -

me: WHAT THE F.... - flips desk - IM DONE!!!


----------



## Reenhard

Spoiler



Good day sir, you have a moment to talk about our lord and Jesus Christ?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC




----------



## Cory

How long do you think until someone completes 10/20?


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Reenhard said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Good day sir, you have a moment to talk about our lord and Jesus Christ?



"Would you like to talk about our lord and savior, Freddy Fazbear??"

I've been so intrigued by this game lately, I was briefly considering buying the iPhone game from the Appstore because I'm not  much of a PC gamer. I've watched so many "conspiracy" videos and people playing the game and freaking out. I don't the game is as scary as much as it's interesting, to me at least.


----------



## Jaebeommie

Waiting for Markiplier to release his video doing the custom night. His reactions to this game are the best lol. 
How's everyone dealing with this though? Anyone beat the custom night / all six nights?


----------



## hypnoticsoul

i've never understood why people find games like five nights at freddys scary really. jump scares don't really do anything for me. like. yeah i jump the first time if i'm going in blind and haven't seen anything about the game before. but then after that it just becomes tedious and boring :/ of course, the concept of actually being trapped in a building for five or six hours with a bunch of messed up animatronic animals trying to kill you is scary. but the game is pretty mediocre. i only really get scared when i'm actually being chased and running for my life, not so much sitting still waiting for them to come at me.
on a side-note though, there's a person on tumblr that drew the robots as human. and their foxy is quite the attractive fictional character.


----------



## tamagotchi

Uh, played the demo - it was pretty okay.. not much different for me.


Spoiler:  Spoilers, I guess? Sort of.



New Bonnie's still pretty cute, in my opinion. I like balloon kid, he's cute, too. The retro game thing is kind of dumb, though. Especially the face there that pops up - it just looks.. stupid - in my opinion.



It's okay. I'm not getting the full game, though. It's not that scary to me, but, hey! If you like it, go ahead. 

I've seen the humanoid animatronics, they're actually real cute. Y'know, til' you walts in to the NSFW section.


----------



## Amissapanda

I'm not sure if this was noted or not, but I kind of did a double-take when I saw it in FNAF2. 



Spoiler



Is the game meant to be a _prequel_ instead of a sequel? 

The check at the beginning is dated *1987*. And they mentioned the "bite of '87" back in the first game, didn't they?

I'm curious about the timeline now.


----------



## Gregriii

Amissapanda said:


> I'm not sure if this was noted or not, but I kind of did a double-take when I saw it in FNAF2.





Spoiler



Yeah, copypaste from Steam forum (i've been stalking the thread xd)

SOLID FACTS: 1) A few logs hint at the game being a prequel to the first game such as; The first game mentions in the first call ?They used to be allowed to walk around during the day, but not anymore.? and in the second game it says ?They are allowed to roam around even during the day? among other hints in the calls.
2) None of the animatronics look anything like the first game, almost as if concepts of designs were taken and made less scary to be more kid friendly.
3) The owners in the first game are cheap, as if they are having to save money due to having spent too much money.
4) You get more money in your paycheck in your first game than in the second, like inflation would cost your minimum wage to go up.
5) The check in the second game has the date of 11-12-87 on it. The first game mentions the ?bite of ?87? and the second game makes no mention of the bite of ?87, so the bite must have happened during or after the events of the second game.
6) The first call in the second game mentions that the ?old? animatronics were being retrofitted with SOME of the new animatronic software. Not necessarily all of it.
7) The calls mention the name of the old DINER (not pizzeria) called something like Fazbear?s Family Diner.
8) The morning shift suddenly becomes open and the phone guy SAYS he will ?probably take the night shift himself?. The first game starts with him explaining that ?I used to be the night guard before you, but this is my last week.?, also explaining how he was still alive until night 4 of the first game in which he is then killed.
9) A call mentions that someone has stolen a golden Freddy outfit. Also, the cops are beginning an investigation by night 4/5.
10) The animatronics in the first game were not phased by flashing lights yet the new ones apparently are as a shut off protocol.
11) Cut scenes show the first game?s animatronics and the Chica you see looks nothing like the ?old? one. Story being pieced together:
The story begins as you are now working to guard this new Pizzeria in 1987. You watch the animatronics and attempt to survive as things begin to transpire in the morning. By night 3 or 4 someone has stolen a yellow Freddy suit. As in the lore of the first game, this may mean the morning employee has taken the suit to lure kids into the back closet to kill them.
By night 6, the morning shift is open and you are asked to work it for a birthday party if you are able to make it through night 6. The phone guy then takes over while you work the next morning until the business is then shut down for a time. Upon returning, the phone guy takes the night shift and is killed on night 4 of his shift. The first game?s events then transpire where Mike learns about some of these things but is then fired due to ?tampering?.
Speculation:
-The first guard employee took the suit and began killing/kidnapping children after asking to be moved to the morning shift.
-The bite of ?87 wasn?t a child, but the employee who attempted to steal a 6th child but was stopped in his attempt by an animatronic who had earlier in the week seen him take a child and in response, due to being connected to the criminal database, bit off his frontal lobe to protect the children.
-The animatronics were upgraded and new exoskeletons made in their design as an attempt to replace the cute animatronics, which were confiscated for the police to investigate the deaths and missing children.
-The company by the first game is now in a lot of debt to pay for getting the new exoskeletons, dealing with police, paying the families of the dead children, etc. and must save power and money to keep running at this point.
-The building was refitted with doors and some areas torn down or replaced in the time the place was closed for investigation to prevent future disaster involving employee death.
-The reason the phone guy is afraid of the old animatronics is that the old business they were in had been closed for some time DUE to incidents involving the animatronics becoming hostile or malfunctioning due to the time being when animatronics were first being made and tested.

So..

*1st, it was Fazbear Familiy diner, that had Chica, Freddy, Bonnie and Foxy. The local closed and reopened as a pizzeria with new animatronics (FNAF 2), the week that Jeremy was working, the phone guy, killed the 5 children, and when he was to take the 6 kid, an animatronic bite him. (Bite of the 87), that why he gaves you a Freddy mask.  The police took the new animatronics bc the facial system they had and the pizzeria closed, (Thats why in the 5th night it says that they will open one day in a different place, without mattering if it's a worse place or not), after that events, a loong time, maybe a few years, it starts FNAF 1. That could explain why is in the backstage you find more faces of the animatronics, cause if they had in the first pizzeria, when Bonnie was without face, they could repair him. So, maybe, the phone guy in FNAF is... FRITZ! The one of the 7th night. Maybe he was angry with the company, and when he heard that the fazbear pizzeria was going to open again, he entered as a new guard, and he survived all nights because he knew that they had life, but in case if he dies, fritz made records of his voice with some cheats to make the new guard win, and not die. Unafortunately, he died at night 4... *



- - - Post Merge - - -

btw,


----------



## lazuli

Amissapanda said:


> I'm not sure if this was noted or not, but I kind of did a double-take when I saw it in FNAF2.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Is the game meant to be a _prequel_ instead of a sequel?
> 
> The check at the beginning is dated *1987*. And they mentioned the "bite of '87" back in the first game, didn't they?
> 
> I'm curious about the timeline now.



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmMMMMMMM WHAT
FNAF2 has a 'new and improved' fazbear pizza place, so ??? im confuse


----------



## Gregriii

computertrash said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmMMMMMMM WHAT
> FNAF2 has a 'new and improved' fazbear pizza place, so ??? im confuse



It's because before pizzeria, it was a diner family place, and was converted in a new pizzeria


----------



## Mayor-Hazel

i dont understand this lol:

the new fnaf pizzeria has just opened

and when you bet the game, at the end.. in the background is a newspaper with the title saying "family pizzeria closing soon" or something like that

wow... :\


----------



## tamagotchi

It'd be great if we could actually have spoilers in the spoiler tags. :^)


----------



## Mayor-Hazel

spoiler,.....
















View attachment 74535



first time i saw this i walk off and said "I'm done!"


----------



## Mayor-Hazel

am i the only one that thinks the balloon boy looks like "Villager" from animal crossing? in different clothes and has blue eyes...


----------



## Coach

He does...

But at the same time, he can talk and is super annoying. o.o



Spoiler



And why did you get scared by Toy Bonnie? She's super cute, even when she comes into your office!


----------



## Mayor-Hazel

Coach said:


> He does...
> 
> But at the same time, he can talk and is super annoying. o.o
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And why did you get scared by Toy Bonnie? She's super cute, even when she comes into your office!



because it was my first time playing the game and seeing that face pass my mask made me jump

ah! my keyboard is annoying me! work please!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Coach said:


> He does...
> 
> But at the same time, he can talk and is super annoying. o.o
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And why did you get scared by Toy Bonnie? She's super cute, even when she comes into your office!



Lol. I wanna see Coach x Toy Bonnie. XD


----------



## Coach

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Lol. I wanna see Coach x Toy Bonnie. XD



I would love to see that, actually! ;D

Don't judge me


----------



## Cory

Balloon boy is amazing


----------



## Coach

Cory said:


> Balloon boy is amazing



Related to balloon boy, have any of you heard the theory about the hidden animatronic; Balloon girl?


----------



## Cory

Coach said:


> Related to balloon boy, have any of you heard the theory about the hidden animatronic; Balloon girl?



No I haven't. Wanna give me a link?


----------



## Coach

Well, underneath the desk you can see a face. It looks like the balloon boy, but his eyes are different (Purple).


----------



## lazuli

Coach said:


> Well, underneath the desk you can see a face. It looks like the balloon boy, but his eyes are different (Purple).



*OH JESUS CHRIST*


----------



## Coach

I just completed the second night of the demo. I didn't struggle much this time.


----------



## JJarmon

I don't have a working gaming computer, so I can't play, but I love watching Markiplier's videos of FNAF. Broken Chica gives me nightmares. I swear she's the most demented, even worse than broken Bonnie. _Why is Freddy always the least intimidating... isn't he supposed to be the main animatronic? @_@_ Oh man, and do I love those fan theories...


----------



## unintentional

I'm probably not the only one who thinks this, but the puppeteer, as he is in the prize corner, might have gave out the prizes.  Assuming they had a ticket system, they could get prizes which he would then outreach from the box and give them a 'gift' (being a toy plush of the main animatronics.) which would mean He probably had a lot of more movement than the others.  Not beneficial or adding anything to the game, but I like thinking up how the diner/pizzeria acted c:



Spoiler



Does anyone know of all the death minigames/could explain them to me?  I'm a big scardycat who only watches GG play fnaf (and they haven't gotten very far)


----------



## Mayor-Hazel

Coach said:


> Well, underneath the desk you can see a face. It looks like the balloon boy, but his eyes are different (Purple).



YES I SAW THAT! and i saw the endoskeleton and shadow bonnie


----------



## Pirate

A game I'm obsessed with, but know I will never personally play myself. I just like to watch others play it because I'm a wimp.


----------



## Nanobyte

Coach said:


> Well, underneath the desk you can see a face. It looks like the balloon boy, but his eyes are different (Purple).



I think that's still BB. It's just doing the creepy eyes thing, like the animatronics do.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Coach said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And why did you get scared by Toy Bonnie? She's super cute, even when she comes into your office!


Aw yeah


----------



## Ayaya

I would never play it myself either  Tried the Android demo andNOPE UNINSTALLING THIS BYE BYE. I'm bad with jump scares ;_;

@Saint_Jimmy 



Spoiler: mini game and game spoilers



haven't seen the minigame nyself but based on what I've read, The one with the Marionette implies she's the one who stuffed the dead bodies into the animatronics (give gift makes them dead?? and give life turns them into animatronics),  and the one with Freddy and Foxy seem to imply that the animatronics actually care about the kids, but the Purple Man (someone who's responsible for the  kids' death) made them distrustful of adults. Purple Man could stop Freddy too when he tried to save the kids, and there's a theory that Purple Man is a security guard working there. I need to read more to make sure lol



And something I'm not sure, 



Spoiler: end game spoilers



when did The Bite '87 happened? While FNAF2 happened or after FNAF2 ended (on the birthday party)? The Phone Guy mentioned that the day position became free either in the middle or at the last night, implying something happened to the day guard.


.
That picture of BB will haunt me...


----------



## Coach

My current progress:

FNaF =

Night 1 - Complete!
Night 2 - Complete!
Night 3 - Complete!
Night 4 - Complete!
Night 5 - Working on it!
Night 6 - Not unlocked
Custom night - Not unlocked

FNaF 2 =

Night 1 - Complete!
Night 2 - Complete!
Night 3 - Not unlocked (Demo)
Night 4 - Not unlocked (Demo)
Night 5 - Not unlocked (Demo)
Night 6 - Not unlocked (Demo)
Custom night  - Not unlocked (Demo)

Welp, I'm amazing. <.<


----------



## f11

Ayaya said:


> I would never play it myself either  Tried the Android demo andNOPE UNINSTALLING THIS BYE BYE. I'm bad with jump scares ;_;
> 
> @Saint_Jimmy
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: mini game and game spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> haven't seen the minigame nyself but based on what I've read, The one with the Marionette implies she's the one who stuffed the dead bodies into the animatronics (give gift makes them dead?? and give life turns them into animatronics),  and the one with Freddy and Foxy seem to imply that the animatronics actually care about the kids, but the Purple Man (someone who's responsible for the  kids' death) made them distrustful of adults. Purple Man could stop Freddy too when he tried to save the kids, and there's a theory that Purple Man is a security guard working there. I need to read more to make sure lol
> 
> 
> 
> And something I'm not sure,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: end game spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> when did The Bite '87 happened? While FNAF2 happened or after FNAF2 ended (on the birthday party)? The Phone Guy mentioned that the day position became free either in the middle or at the last night, implying something happened to the day guard.
> 
> 
> That picture of BB will haunt me...






bite of 87 happens at the party I think


----------



## Mayor-Hazel

My current progress:

FNaF =

Night 1 - Complete!
Night 2 - Complete!
Night 3 - Complete!
Night 4 - Complete!
Night 5 - Complete!
Night 6 - working on it
Custom night - Not unlocked

FNaF 2 =

Night 1 - Complete!
Night 2 - Complete!
Night 3 - complete!
Night 4 -  Working on it...
Night 5 -  Not unlocked
Night 6 -  Not unlocked
Custom night - Not unlocked 

Welp, I'm amazing. <.<


----------



## Coach

Lol, I have 1987 TBT. c:

I don't any more, I bought a second Party popper. c:


----------



## unintentional

Coach said:


> He does...
> 
> But at the same time, he can talk and is super annoying. o.o
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And why did you get scared by Toy Bonnie? She's super cute, even when she comes into your office!



I thought Toy Bonnie was still a he. 


Spoiler



He doesn't show up in the ladies night (custom night)



- - - Post Merge - - -



Ayaya said:


> I would never play it myself either  Tried the Android demo andNOPE UNINSTALLING THIS BYE BYE. I'm bad with jump scares ;_;



I could never get it to play fully (the demo)  I'd get to like 1am and it's turn black then show my home screen.


----------



## Nanobyte

Beleated_Media said:


> Chica looks like she's going to watch you sleep... Werid, well atleast those creepy fan images will fade away! (I hope...)



If anything, there's gonna be more creepy fanart.


On a completely unrelated note, me and CottonTail234 are trying to get our hands on a second copy of ACNL to create a Five Nights at Freddy's themed town.
...hinthint


----------



## Kaboombo

Pirate said:


> A game I'm obsessed with, but know I will never personally play myself. I just like to watch others play it because I'm a wimp.



this


----------



## keybug55

Pirate said:


> A game I'm obsessed with, but know I will never personally play myself. I just like to watch others play it because I'm a wimp.



I would totally play it, although my computer is poop.


Anyway, I just thought of a pretty big theory. I think I figured out what causes the nature of the animatronics.

It's obvious that a man (most likely an employee) in a Golden Freddy suit lured in children to be stuffed into animatronics. I think they're acting this way because the animatronics feel used, violated. They grew more and more aggressive when the investigation of the murder was getting closer. Golden Freddy only appears in the 5th night when they figured out it was someone in a Golden Freddy suit. 

The animatronics had an AI before the murder, and grew smarter with the new retrofitted parts. If my theroy is correct about the mini games being their thoughts, they do understand the difference between the living and the dead. They also understand the difference between children and adults and evidenced in the night 4 call "they are fine around children it's just when they see adults they just...stare". I don't think they trust adults considering an adult was the murderer. If they're fine around children, the bite of 87''s victim must of been an adult. I think the bite of 87''s victim was Jeremy Fitzgerald. On night 7, the custom night, it was played by a completely different person. Also, a new night guard took the night shift in FNaF1.

Sorry if I went on a tangent, I think I'm really on to something here.


----------



## lazuli

no freddy i am not redy 4 u

i dont think ill ever get the games. i just like watching markiplier play them haha.


----------



## Reenhard

What I dont like about FNAF 2 is that you dont need to check the cameras so often as you needed to in the first one. Removes the scary part.


----------



## unintentional

So last night I thought about some things, and found out there was a murder in some chuckie e cheese.  Depending on how heavily the murders in the game are based off the murders in real life, this means a fired employee did it just to get back at the company.

Also, if the second one is indeed a prequel, this would mean that the bite of '87 could have possibly been on an employee (probably the nighttime security guard, but during the birthday party.) 

idk, I need to piece together a few more and I would've typed this in MSword if i could  find it :c


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

After watching people play FNAF and FNAF 2 for so long, I decided to finally play it haha... The fear, the fear.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> After watching people play FNAF and FNAF 2 for so long, I decided to finally play it haha... The fear, the fear.



I wish I could play it but theres so much in life that's preventing me to do so

1. I don't have a computer, I rely on my iPad so I can't play FNAF2
2. Yes I can get it on my iPad, but my sister is terrified of the game after watching YouTube videos about it, and my parents won't let me get it ._.


----------



## Punchy-kun

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> After watching people play FNAF and FNAF 2 for so long, I decided to finally play it haha... The fear, the fear.



Noooooo.
Go back to ac!


----------



## Coach

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I wish I could play it but theres so much in life that's preventing me to do so
> 
> 1. I don't have a computer, I rely on my iPad so I can't play FNAF2
> 2. Yes I can get it on my iPad, but my sister is terrified of the game after watching YouTube videos about it, and my parents won't let me get it ._.



FNaF 2 is now on Phones and ipads too. I as watching someone play it at school.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Coach said:


> FNaF 2 is now on Phones and ipads too. I as watching someone play it at school.



Really? :0 I want it even more now


----------



## Coach

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Really? :0 I want it even more now



Yep! I thought it was the first one, but then I saw him winding up the music box and getting attacked by Toy Chica. ;D


----------



## unintentional

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Really? :0 I want it even more now



I here it's harder on the phone.  I wouldn't know as it closes every time I open it up :c


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Punchy-kun said:


> Noooooo.
> Go back to ac!


It was only to try it out. XD
Don't worry.


----------



## Coach

Yeah, the nights on the phone version go by quicker, so the animatronics seem more aggressive.


----------



## Coach

Now, at school, me and some of my friends play a game we like to call 'Marionette roulette.'



Spoiler: How to play!



Pretty much, you just wait for the music box to tick all the way down. Once it has, you keep your eye on the prize corner until the "Pop goes the weasel!" music starts to play. You then have to pass around the phone it's playing on, and hold on to it for about 10 seconds before passing it along. If it attacks you when you are holding it, you are out!


----------



## MysticDarkz

I can't get past the second night on FNAF1


----------



## Lauren

I have this but im too pansy to play


----------



## Reenhard

I want this to be a movie now...Imagie a film team do a sleepover and put cameras everywhere. And how they must run away from these things...


----------



## keybug55

Coach said:


> Now, at school, me and some of my friends play a game we like to call 'Marionette roulette.'
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: How to play!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much, you just wait for the music box to tick all the way down. Once it has, you keep your eye on the prize corner until the "Pop goes the weasel!" music starts to play. You then have to pass around the phone it's playing on, and hold on to it for about 10 seconds before passing it along. If it attacks you when you are holding it, you are out!



Does this game only work with the phone version?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reenhard said:


> I want this to be a movie now...Imagie a film team do a sleepover and put cameras everywhere. And how they must run away from these things...



They do, it's called paranormal activity and it doesn't have robots. How cheap.


----------



## Coach

keybug55 said:


> Does this game only work with the phone version?



It should work with other versions, too!


----------



## keybug55

Coach said:


> It should work with other versions, too!



I mean, what do you have to pass around without the phone? I would love to play the demonic version of hot potato


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

I got Five Nights at Freddy's 2, and I'm on night 4 right now. And yes, I'm gonna try to do 20 X10 >.<


Btw, if any of you guys know how to sew, someone on deviantart made Five Nights at Freddy's plushie designs that you can use!:
http://trinitythewerewolf33.deviantart.com/art/Chica-the-Chicken-Plush-481097935


That's just Chica, but if you browse their page, they have Bonnie, Freddy, Foxy, Chica and Golden Freddy! Maybe they will make templates for Toy Freddy, Toy Bonnie, Mangle, Toy Chica, Balloon Boy, Marionette, and all the deformed "old" animatronics, who knows? Time will tell lol.


----------



## Gregriii

I NEED SOMETHING TO MAKE MY HYPE GO UP, I'M STARTING TO DISLIKE FNAF, HELP!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Gregriii said:


> I NEED SOMETHING TO MAKE MY HYPE GO UP, I'M STARTING TO DISLIKE FNAF, HELP!



WHAT HOW THATS TERRIBLE


WHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYY




WHO COULD NOT LIKE FNAF??


----------



## Coach

keybug55 said:


> I mean, what do you have to pass around without the phone? I would love to play the demonic version of hot potato



I guess you'd have to pass the laptop / ipad / whatever. If it was played on a computer, you could alternate who was on the chair facing it?

- - - Post Merge - - -



RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I got Five Nights at Freddy's 2, and I'm on night 4 right now. And yes, I'm gonna try to do 20 X10 >.<
> 
> 
> Btw, if any of you guys know how to sew, someone on deviantart made Five Nights at Freddy's plushie designs that you can use!:
> http://trinitythewerewolf33.deviantart.com/art/Chica-the-Chicken-Plush-481097935
> 
> 
> That's just Chica, but if you browse their page, they have Bonnie, Freddy, Foxy, Chica and Golden Freddy! Maybe they will make templates for Toy Freddy, Toy Bonnie, Mangle, Toy Chica, Balloon Boy, Marionette, and all the deformed "old" animatronics, who knows? Time will tell lol.



I won't be trying 20/10, I know I can't do it...

I'm stuck on night 6 at the moment


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Coach said:


> I guess you'd have to pass the laptop / ipad / whatever. If it was played on a computer, you could alternate who was on the chair facing it?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be trying 20/10, I know I can't do it...
> 
> I'm stuck on night 6 at the moment


I know I can't do it ether, but I'm still gonna try lol


----------



## Gregriii

I unlocked FNAF 2 to get the custom night :v, but I still stucked in night 3 xdd


----------



## Mayor-Hazel

i love fnaf 1 + 2...

my fave fnaf 2 characters are Balloon Boy and Toy Chica


----------



## NewLeafTori

I just got the iPad version and I am currently on night two. Keep on being killed by foxy


----------



## Nanobyte

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I got Five Nights at Freddy's 2, and I'm on night 4 right now. And yes, I'm gonna try to do 20 X10 >.<
> 
> 
> Btw, if any of you guys know how to sew, someone on deviantart made Five Nights at Freddy's plushie designs that you can use!:
> http://trinitythewerewolf33.deviantart.com/art/Chica-the-Chicken-Plush-481097935
> 
> 
> That's just Chica, but if you browse their page, they have Bonnie, Freddy, Foxy, Chica and Golden Freddy! Maybe they will make templates for Toy Freddy, Toy Bonnie, Mangle, Toy Chica, Balloon Boy, Marionette, and all the deformed "old" animatronics, who knows? Time will tell lol.



I've made two or three plushies, and this seems fun to try! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## NewLeafTori

Nanobyte said:


> I've made two or three plushies, and this seems fun to try! Thanks for sharing it!



I so need to make some!


----------



## Nanobyte

NewLeafTori said:


> I so need to make some!



I'm gonna make a giant Freddy and sleep with it every night


----------



## NewLeafTori

Nanobyte said:


> I'm gonna make a giant Freddy and sleep with it every night



 good idea


----------



## GoldenScarab

My grandfather's clock was too large for the shelf,
So it stood ninety years on the floor;
It was taller by half than the old man himself,
Though it weighed not a pennyweight more.
It was bought on the morn of the day that he was born,
And was always his treasure and pride;
But it stopped short — never to go again —
W̥̙̝̭͕̪̗͘h̢͎̟̭̩e̸̴̘̟̭͙͖͓̦͘n̗̰̟͢ ̢̢̺͙̞͙̖t͏̹͔͖̰̬͇̗͞ḥ̢̻͚̰̫è̴̛̳̥̖͓͓̩ ̠̹̭̘ͅo̷̞͔̻͖͈͔̟͜l̛̮̮̟̮͓͍̺͜͝d̙̟ ̨̢̲̟̪͍̫̰̹̻m̸̗͙̤͈͙̲̤a͏̟͝n͟͏͇̫̱̖́ ̻̭̟̱̺͍d̺͖̼i͚̳͕͈͎͘͢e̷̙d̨̛̥̪̺͓̭̪̩̦̬͠.͈̭͙͙͙̮̬



REEEAAAAAAUG-*FZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ*


----------



## Mayor-Hazel

am i the only one that thinks Balloon Boy is cute?


----------



## GoldenScarab

No -w-
They're the cutest little roboboy to ever disable your everything.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Nanobyte said:


> I've made two or three plushies, and this seems fun to try! Thanks for sharing it!



Oh that's great!  I need felt lol. I wanna make all of them


----------



## Coach

Now, every lunch at my school is FNaF time.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Coach said:


> Now, every lunch at my school is FNaF time.



Lucky, I'm not even allowed to bring any electronics to school :/ Not even Gameboys



WHY IS NIGHT 6 IN FNAF 2 SOO HARD!!!


----------



## Coach

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Lucky, I'm not even allowed to bring any electronics to school :/ Not even Gameboys
> 
> 
> 
> WHY IS NIGHT 6 IN FNAF 2 SOO HARD!!!



Idek...

I know a glitch though, so it is a bit easier for me.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Coach said:


> Idek...
> 
> I know a glitch though, so it is a bit easier for me.


Really?

Speak of your secrets lol


----------



## keybug55

So I just got FNaF2

I Chica killed me on the first night. When I tried again I was micromanaging so poorly, kept on pressing the wrong buttons. I managed to make through after Freddy forcefully pulled down my camera. IT WAS ONLY THE FIRST NIGHT I DON'T KNOW IF I CAN DO THIS *heavy breathing*


----------



## Mini Mario

Ą̴͕̭̟̺͖̭̻̰͍̰̝̟̥̗̳̺̭̰́́͢ͅr̴̸̴̟̠̗̦̥͈̣̣͙̠͔̦͍̀͢ͅͅͅr̵̨͚̯̰̼̣̹̦̲̘̞͓r̡̛̺̯̺̙̰͍͙̦̠̀͝r̶͞͡҉̺̪̭̜ͅ.̬̙͙͕̯̻̯̹̦̟̜͜͜ͅ.̵̵̞̲͈̤͍͚̥͈̫̙̻̬͎̳̣̙̟̀͠.̡̨͙̩̲͎̳̠͖̹͕̦͙̘͈͞ͅ
̨̻̪͖͍͖̳̗̬̱͙̳̗̪͘W͜҉̡͓͈̼̳̜̦̰̰̤̼͖͈́̀h̲͓͓͖͓̫͠a͈̲̼̗̞͚͇̤͚̬̠͇̞̙̻͚͈͚͟͠t̴̕͟҉̢͍̩̣̣̹͕̦̬ͅ ̷̧̧̬̹͖̜͕͉̯͈͚̭͈̼͕̫͉ͅb̸̦̲̪͇̳̣͎̳̖͙͈̲͉̹̻̳͙̀ę̶͔̝̝͍̺͉̝̗͝ ̝̻͔͕̼͖͙͖͍̮͉͓̞̘̟̱̲̘́y̶̨̗̺͞ͅa̢̮̰̥͈̬͙̟͎̖͖̼r͓̠̯͙͈͍͓͉̖̠̮̼̖̹͈̖͎̳͚̕͟͠ ͏̢̟̟̜͍̰̘͉͡l̸͍̠̩͖̥̫͟͟͝͠a̤͔̖͚͉̪̹̺̰̝͇͜͡͝n̢͕̦̘̩̤͔̳̟̗̪̮̫̰̭͘̕͠ͅd̶̵̨̤̜̲͕͎͜ ̸̶̤̮͇̪̠̥͙̫̱̳͖͔͚̭̹̖̪̳͢͞͡ļ̛͖͔̪̱͢͝͡u͚̞̙̻̦̣̟͡͠͠b̸́҉̬̺̻̦̬͍̙b̛͍̖̝͍͎̻̯͕̭̮̫͎̮̫͕́ę̷͕͖͙͉̠̱̭̱̼͈̣̀͞r̸͇͇̰̣̙̠̠̻̼̀́͢͝s̶͘͏͇̠̫̝͔̹͇̭̪̜̗͖ͅ ̴̧̢̠͕͇̺͖͍͡b̡̖̺̻͚̙͕͉͔͇̘̦̻͖͉̼͎̳̀͜͡͡ę̷̨̣̱̯̯̗̭̤͔͔͚̘̕ͅ ̸̷̼͓͓̺̲̮̫͉͙̰͈d̷̢̧̞̖̪͇̭̜̣͔͢͠o̧̡̡̘̟͙̼̱̲͈̬͕í̸̶̢̧̱̯̲̹̠̥̙͙̖̮͓̗̘͕n̡̢̰̼̞͇̕g̴͇̹̰͈͍̰͕͖͈͍͕̕͘͢ ̷̢̩̠̠̮̲̻̣͚̙̩͓̼̞̝̫̗e̶̴҉̖̦̣̗͠͝r̢̬̲͎̟̠̯̞͔̤̬̺̠̜̬͉̀́͘͠ͅȩ̸̷̣̪̝͖̗͔͔̮̜̰̝̙͉̫̝̫̀'̴͓̘̮̞̹̬̰̺̻̠̹̺͡ͅ?͞҉̦̳̙͖̭̥͡
̢͚̥͓̟̣̺̝̣̠̲̬̻̪̹̺͓́̀ͅI̶̶̧̙͈̹͇͇̰̲͘ ̵̢̛̲̜͇̲̪̹̩̰̙̰̀͡d̞̳̜͍̦̼̯̰̯̙̘̝̳̝̥̖͢͝e͝҉̬̟̗͖r̵̭̭͈̦͓̗̝͖͇̹͚͔͚̯̠̞̘͉͠n̸͏̛̠̳̖͎̦̣̫͉̥̥̫̞̠͔͎͜'̶͈͍̗̖͉̹̥̝̀t͕͚̖͙͟͜ ̠͉̗̰́͘a̴͇̞̦͉͉͟p̀͜҉̯̤̻̱͚̠͔̳̩̗͎̰͜͝p̶̩͕̜̹̭̠̹̯̜̺̰̩̺͈͜r̀҉̸͉̞̠͓̦͎̹̱e͞͡҉̨̝͖̗͉̻̖̟̣͍̲̮̼̬ͅç̡̢̛͎̝̻̥̼͙̳͓̹̥̤̩ͅͅį̷҉̺̥̩̺̠̯͕̟̹͇͚̦ͅá̵̧̠̜̳̻̮̪̻ͅt̢̛̯̘͈̺̯͈e̷̛̥̠̟͖̱̘̱̱̦̪̳͙̦͎̬͕̕͘͞ͅ ̵̬̯̫͙͍̙̮͖͈̺̼͙͜͠ý̥̝̜̩̘̮̘̣̗͖̯̰̲̥̮͉̞̤a̸̵̢̨̲̰̣̺͉̭̥̤͔̤̫̻̳̘̮̠̖͈r̡̡̢̭͕̙̺͎͇̥̙̙̥̳̯̪̦̭͝͡ͅ ̛̞͇̼̞̣̟̭̣͓͍̹̹̗͜͡ͅͅm͇̹̘̣̲̻̤̮͢͝e͕͚̜͖̥̯̬̤͍͚͍̲̬̹̞̕͘m̷̖̟̺̱̹̦͟͝e̶͡҉̱͇̺̤̯̻̫̙͢ ̷̘͙͈̭͍̱̙̠̥͎̙̦̳̮̦̭̱͢ͅṷ̡̣̲̼̜̻͈̹̥̞̟̺̳ͅṕ̸̛͙̘̲̘̪͉͘ ͏̡͔̺̫̖̮̗̦̹͚̺͙̳̀͠f͏̭̘͕̲ŗ͉̼̳̤͎͔̥̰̲̻̫̖̦͢͢͝o̢̲͎͖̹͇͚͕̩͘ͅn̸̦̺̩̬̖̣̳̞͚͔̭̯̺͚̟͢t͓͓̣̼̯̞͇̭̤̱͍͝͡ͅ.̵̝͍͕̬̠̠̳ͅͅͅ
̨͉̳̦̹͚̻͉̹͢͜Y̸̴̡͙͎̤̠͓͞a̢͘҉̶̭̩̬̬̤͇̣̮̼̼̝̕ṟ̛̦̙̖̯̝̰͉͕̟̼̬͕̪͓͡ ̸͘͟҉̳̭͙̹̜͕͚̪̻͍͖̖͉̝͖ͅb̸҉͖̭̩̪̘̲͎̞̟̺̪̝̦e̸̴̡̡͔͔̰͈̺̲̥͇̭̰̞̠̹͇̜̲̮̭͜t̛̻̲͔̳̩ţ̶̮̖̘̖̝̮̻̪͚̝̥̥̣̰̳̭ͅe͖͇̲͚̰̖̹̞͎͈̝͕͍̝͚̱̤͘͝͡r̵̸̴̢̘̩͎͚̘͔̳͖͈̀ ̷̫̖̱̼͕͍̳͎̝̱̪̗̳͕̰̭͠c̸̛͍͙̳͕͖̮̠͔̱͔̼͍̺̗̳̺̖̣̬͘͠h̴͓̖͍͚̪̟̼̺̜̟̩̼̟̟̀e̶̶̴͖͉̝̮̬͉̦̭͖̰͉͈͍͉̻̬ͅç͡͏̮̠̞̜͖͚̯̺̣̗̹̀ḱ͖̮̱̫͍̱̻͙͈̗̼̖͖͇̱͈͘̕͝ͅ ̶҉̜͚̫̞̠͓͈̰̘̣̪͉͍̗͎̳̮̻d̷̡̥͓̯̬̜͙͙̫͙̜͚̗͓̙̣̮ͅͅe̵҉̴̷̨̫͔̘̟̭͎ ̵̛̙̦͍̮̮̮͓̩̞̩͕̱̤͎̀P̸̰̳̟͕̭̜͉̰̙͇̣͚̹̯̠̞͜͢ͅͅí̴̮̥̱̘̭̖̩̫͓r͘͏̛͕̝̱͖͉̯͓̲̠̠͍̞̺̦̺̙͝ͅa̷͉͇͕̝̮̮͈̠͓̭̪̹͟͝͞t̢͈̱̙̹̪̯̠͇̕͟͞ͅȩ̳̰͉̠̪̱͍̘̼̮̻̝̪̱̙̰͘͘͡'̧̛̹̱͔̠̗͍̙͔͚̼̭͓͜s҉͖͖̼͉ ̡̠͍̠͍̜͍̼̺̠̯̫̺͖C̢̕͏҉̤̺̣̼͕̬͖͙̺̝o̸̤͇͇͖̰̦͈̘̟̜̳͢͞ͅv̸̧̦̥͕̠͍̝̪̙͓̺̣̯̜̖͇̩͘͠ͅȩ̹͎͚̯͓̘͙̮̙̻͕͎̜́̀̕ ̰̳͓͓̳̗͇́̕͢b̟̰̙̮̳̠͕̤͍̗̖̫̞͓̲̟̩͠͞ỳ̛͇͔͚̺̟̬̲͓̟̰͚ ̶̡̜͚̬̪̼̬͈̼̣̱̰͠t̵̻̬̹̭̪̻̳͓̼̝̲̺̙̫́h̨̢̛̩͉̲̜̠̪͈̥͔̺̤͎̱͍̯̪̝͎e̛̛̹̯͇͇͘ ͝͞͏͢͏̯͙̲̙̗̳͇̘ͅw̤̠̲̫͜͡a̸̷͓͉̺̹̙̭̥͢y̡̜̰̥͓̝͔̮͜ ̵̨̡̨̣̥̰̯̗ͅy̷̶̵҉̴͕̰̙̺a̡̢͍̳̝̹̼̣͇͎̹̼͜͢ͅ ̷̸̢̲͈̣͓̱̳̩͎̻̙̙̰̼̖̮͙͝f̜͙̖̺̻̙̯̘̱̱̩̖̀͡o̴̻̣͍̤̬̟̹̝̰̹̙̠w̵̨̻͉͎͈̲̼̯̩̮͉͉͇̟͝͝ļ̸͏̯͙͓͎̹͍̖̘ ̟͕̯̝̦͘l̤͎̟͕͢͠a͓͕̲͕̲̮̯̤̼͕͘͘ņ͙̩̦̹͕̟̲̪̩̺͚̲̬͠͞d̨̧̹̦̥̪̙̺̤̣̘͕̫̥́͝ ͟͏̶̛̖͙̫̻̯̣ͅc̷̨̺͉͓̠̻͚͔͞r̶̛̬̘̟̺̥͕̯̘̰̤͔̦͇̠̱͘͢a͎̻͍̱͍̠̦̟̹͈̺̼̙͞͝w̴̡̡̼̙̙̖̘̫͓͓͚͈̳͚̰̹͝ͅļ̶̷̯̯̞̼͖̺̰̖̳̀e̸̳̩͇̙͚͍͘r͟҉̴̪͉̯̤̟̜͙̪̗̺̬̹̩̩͓̰͟s̸̢̛͔̻̞͎͎̰!̵̳̜͍̳̹͙̬͔͓̻̰̜̺͔̤͈̙̬̬


----------



## keybug55

Check the halls for signs of F͜oxý

falala͠lal̴al͜a͟l͝a͠l͠al̷a

Ch҉ec̀k̢ the halls for signs of Bǫn͝n͜ie̕

fa̢͏lal͞҉al̡al͞a̷l͜ą̛l̴̵a̛͡l͡a̵la̵

C̴͞h̶e̸c̡k t̴̀͜h̨é̢ ͏̵̷h͡͠҉á̢l̴̀ĺ͜s̡̨͡ s̛o you͜ ̕do͟n't ge̶t ki͝l͘l͞e̶d͟

f̡͘҉̢͠a̕͝ĺ͟a͘͜҉l̛͡a̛l͘a̵̵̛l̵̀͘a̧̕͘͞҉l̴̸̡̕a̡͏l̨̨̨̨̀a͏͟l̡̕a҉͜l̨̡͢a̡͢͢

C̀ḩe̵c̸k̢͞ f̶̴̨or̡͝ ̶͟s̀i̧͠g̷n͞s͝҉ ̀o̡͝f̶́ F̶̸͓̝͇͍̤̮̲͚̬͙̟͎̺͓̕r̡̛̘e̵̞̙͈̜̭̩̖̖̼̝̠͓͎̠͚̲͞d̘̝̜̱͔̥̣͙̥̀d͏͏̦̱̲̺̤y̶̦͔̪̲͙̗̻͟͜

f̘̜̳̼̮͘͜͜a̝̦͕̺͎ļ̠͉̙̻̩̼̲̬a̵̛̫̝̹͙͍͖̬l̢͕͓̭͟͠a̟̫̮̬͉̠͍͔͟͜͡l̢̙̥̬̙͈̫a̰̙͠l̸̬̩̬a̗͎̦̬̖̲l̵͍̙̥̙͓̲a̱̜̦̲͚̭̮͎͟͡l͇͇̺̬̗͍͢a͚̻̩̞̪̖̦̹l̖͉͖͘ḁ̲͍̼̻̣͉̀́͝ͅļ̵̣̤̩̲͇͍̣̣͙a̷̱͍̤̲͈̠̟


----------



## Mini Mario

I̘̺͍̼̗̪̺̔ͮͮ͋̈́̌̄T͓̫̠̉ͪS̶̹͔̩̜̭͇ͯͅ ͔̂̏ͦ͘͜M̷̻̱̣̣̬̝̱̟̓̏ͣ͞E̸͙͖͉̺̮͖͕̘ͫ̆̔̓ͦ̄̎͝ ̸͖̟͓͈͎ͯ͊͟I͖͉͖̦̹̫͕͕ͫ̑̈́̃͐Ţ̷͚̻̜̳̺̯̘̟̖͗͂̋ͦ͒͊͑̚͞S͚̖̐̎ͣ ̢̗͔͚̟͔̥̘͐̆̌̅M̩͚͓̼͉̫̱̋ͮÊ̝̝͑̉̅͒́͜ ̺̼̫̭̖͖͙̠ͮͯ̀Iͤ̄̔͏̢̯̦̹͈͎̜̀T̢̻͉͓͖̪̦̻ͬ̾̋ͮͧͅS̷̸͍̲̠̖ͧ̉̌͗̊ͦ͗̄ ̠̬͑͋̂̽̃̃M͕͕͚̤̜̬ͨ̋ͣ͆͗͡͠ͅE̟͖̩̫̖̞̞̦͗ͧ͊̿́͞ ̷͕̝̮͛͂̍̚ͅI̧̳̖̟̭͒́̚Ț͎̻ͬ͒̔̌ͣͧ̈̍S̟̥̦͖͙̯̍ͦ͐̔͜ ̓̿ͤ̀҉̶̨͉̟̳͙M͎͚͚̗͍̹͙ͪ̑́̃ͪͥ̄͡E̹͔̹̯̝͚͓ͤͨͯ̂ͩͦ̒͡
̸̧͇̤̗͖̰͐ͣ̿ͩ̄͠I̼͕̫̱̺̳͍ͫ̾̏͋̅ͧ͞͝T̡̹̝̣͖̭̞̰̞͋ͩ̇ͤͫ̀͋́̚͘S̩̖̮̺̣̽̊̐͌̚͢͝ ̵̨͉͙̱͒͘M͓̲͎̝̎͋̀͞E̵̵̱̬̅ͣ͊͛̎ͦͥ͂̓ ̧̲̙̤̂ͫ̑͐ͬ̕Ḭ̬͖̘̑ͬ̇̃T̽̇̀҉̧̪͖͚S̽̄̂ͦ͌ͤ̿̚҉͓̲ ̝̫͖̦̘̞̗͂̄ͦ͜M̶̜͉̜͉̥ͥ̉̍Ȅ̛͇̫̰̗̻̾͊̈̿̓̃ͤ͠ ̡̲̭ͦ̏̽ͦͯͣI͑ͭ̏̓̅̃͝҉̟͇̬̤͢T͎̯̲̱̼͕̮̖̻ͫ̈́̽͗̾́́̕͜Ş̷͈̙̼͓̘̏̌͂̎̽̏͆͘ ̹̠̼̘͉̿̈́̆ͧ̾M͕̯̣͉̪͓ͣ̀͝͝È̸̺̹̝̹͔͚͚̇̕ ̀ͧͭ͂̅̉̓͏̷̯̦͎̱̪̤̥I̙̹̝͕̍͌͂̂ͥ͊̂T͉̹͙̼͙͕̻͙ͪͪ̾ͦ͛͑̐͗͡S͖̺̣̮̞̟ͭ͟ ̠̮͕̪͚͕̘̿̋͋̅͛͌͡͞M̳̄ͫͨ͛̈́̀̿Ḛ̢̮̲̬̳̱̲͗͗̈̒͊͌̏̓̕ͅ
̧͍̳̺̟ͧ̃̑ͭ̔͝Ị̇ͤͫ͛̃ͩ͋ͩ͛͡T̥̻̻͓̟̻͒͐͝Ś̸̡́҉̹̺ ̛͎̅̄̋͋ͥ̀͜M̷̡̍ͨ҉̙͈̼ͅE͚͎̹̜̥̜̱̙̦̔͆͘ ̼̦̺͕͈̏ͩͥI̴̝̞͍̻͍̍̊T̻̻͔̟͔̠ͣͭ̑͛ͪ̒S͔͙͕̮͌̑̽̒̃ͣ ̸̥̦͇̺̣̩͓̲͕̈́́́M̴͇̖̭͆ͨ̆̇͗͌̑E̸̢͎̲̲̣̘̦̝͍̹͒ͦ͠ ̡̤̞̘͙̲̗͙̜̽̔͊͗ͨ͘͠I͙͕̼̣̤͉̙̱ͪ̀̂́Ț̛̖͖̮̖͕̟͊̆̑ͪͨ̔̇͡͡ͅS̫̘̱̉̇͐̾̈ͣ ̷̧̖̠̱͕ͩͦͅṈ̵̡̺̼̹̹̄ͬ͜Ȯ͗͌ͫ̔͛ͭ̀ͣ҉͙̣̪͚̖̲̀͟T̙̱̖̣͙͍̝̫̔ͣ͋ͬ͜ ̙̑ͭ̑ͫͧ̆̿͜M̺̦̮̞̲̻͙̺͎͑ͧ̒̐͘E̸̷̗͍ͯ̆̽͋͑ͬ͊̂̕
̴̧̙̜̼̪̩̾͆ͯ̊I̡̩̹̣̎̒͂̚T̸̫͚̠̰̩ͮͪ͐́̚S̐̽̊͏̙͎͢ ̶̧͚̬̩̲̂̍̏M̨̱̮̦̯ͩ̽E̋͋͌͋҉̘̠͓̳̖͈̲̻ ͙͔͙̘̥̘͊̄I͓̗̰͓̙͍̤̞̻̓̀̕͟T͍͖̺͎̰ͦ͊̈́́ͯ́̕S̢̝͒̏ͩ̂ͩ̑ͪ ̸̧̞̼͇̞͕͙̀̀M̷̻̺̣̗̭̗̬̳̱͆̀̒̏͐͘Ĕ̿҉̳͕͕͇̣̩͚̞̺͝͝ ̗͖͎̙̬ͪͦ͋̔͡ͅI̡̤̟͔͉̣̖ͦ̋̆̇͆͗T̴̤͙̪ͥͣ͋̾̒͛̌̀S̷̭̗͖̣͓̒͂̍͂͘ ̘̝͙̗ͪͧͬ͑ͭ̉͋̋̋͢ͅM̭̭̖̟͐̑̓E͈̹ͦ̓ͫ͂̚͜ ̸̘͓̲̺͔̼̊͋̾̉ͧ̑͗ͨ̚͘I̴̛̙͚̤̘̘̼͙ͤ̈́͒̍͌̋T̶̡̯̰̱̭̱ͥS̖̝̙͕̜̼͈̙͑͊̒̇͛̕ ̨̖̱̬̫̥̯͔͕̊ͮͦͦͤͫ͐̌͠ͅM̨̢̱̘̤̗͙͗̿͌ͮ͢E̶̜̖ͫ̇̇͂ͩ̽
̡̝̰̲̣͇̪̹̥̎ͤ͛̑̚H̸̴͇̜̮͕͚̀ͫ̿́E̪̭͈͚̯̹̐̎ͯ̐ͮ͘͠L̸̫̞̘͈̹̝̝̪̀̽̒ͤ̍̒́ͅP̨̱͎̱̩̖̲͚̌͑ͦ͑ͣ̕M̡͍͔̥̤̭͉̦͈̪ͬ̅̍̄̈͘͠Eͩ̓̈́ͦͤ̿ͥ̔͏͙͓͔̞̳̞̯ ̢͎̬̙̊ͩͩͣͤͅͅI͉̭̱͖͙͚̓ͫ̽͛ͫ̓ͥͫ͞T̰̘̣̫͙̥̗̘ͩͮ́͟S̵̈ͮ̅͏͖̥̮ ̢̨̮ͫ̿̽̑M̨̲͙̣̭̟̄ͨ̍̄̆ͅỀ҉҉͕͍̯̦͕ ̶̙͔̳̮͙͙̩͆̿́̇͢Ī̶̏̆̅ͥ͒̌̚̚͏̼͎Ţ̞͙̂ͤ͐̂͝S̊̽ͪ̇ͤͤ͝҉͓̭͎̦̳ ̠͇͋̈́͋̌͗͂́͠M̢̮̮̹ͦ̔̓̔͂͝E̺̫͖̓́̾͜ ̖͔͈͍͕͔̭̹̋̿̓̊͗́͊ͧ̈͢I͉͇̥̲̥̣̯ͭ̊̐̄͠T̴̯̤̖̩̹̬͓̈̅̒̋ͬ͢S̶̙͎͍̠͚̤̱ͪ̈́́ ̧̥͚̹̠̘̥̺̥̈́̅̈͋̈́͢͞Ṁ̨̛̬͔̻̤̞̻̂̍ͥĔ̱̘̤̌̀
̖̫̱̤̯͈̠̮͚̇̑̃̐̓ͭ̋I̢̨̼͐ͥ̓ͭ͒̆͛T̝̮͕̆͋͐̋̐ͦ̇̀S̨̾̎͌ͫ͏̞̩̲ ̑̋̽ͦ͞҉̫M̸̼̞̜̍͂̈͗̈́͌̒̄E̡͎̼͓͖̹ͫ͋̂ ̽̋̅͐͛̀҉̛͙͈̰I̵̧̤̠̻̮̤̥̰̖̾͒͂́T̪̠͍͕̪̺̥ͫ̌͊̓̓͛S̶̶̬̥̅͒ ̴̷̢̯̗͍̬̯̯̽͂M̢̛̬̜̯͇̐͂͊ͥ͛̉E̛̩̝̔͌ͩ̀ ̲̗̈̓ͪͮ͊ͭ̎̀͟I̩̞̻̖̮͈͛̒̀̆̄̂͡ͅT̪͓̣̘̱̩̪̏͜ͅͅS̷̵̫̳̗ͥ͊͑̎ ̷̉̄́͏͉͎͈̩̤͜M̵̨̠̺̘̗͕̖̈́͋Ȩ̶̘̝̗̮͍̗̩̖̂ͥ̆̇͒̄ͯ͗̑ ̡̧̣̪͎̬͆͂ͤ̍̍͆̿̈ͩ͘I̵͙͖̮͕̊̒͌̍́T͎̰̲̬̱̂̈ͬ͊́̔͘̕S̶͚͕̮̈́̍͘ ̶̴̞͙̼͉̞̗̰̭ͤ́̔̇̄̕M̷̨̦̅ͯ͒̾ͦ́E̶͚̘͎̘̟̻͉͛̃͝͡


----------



## unintentional

Got a great shirt today <3

It's on Redbubble and black and I love it <3333333

The rad shirt:


Spoiler


----------



## lazuli

> people using unreadable zalgo text to try and be ""scary""






i like the game too guys but pls dont use zalgo text. its unreadable and tiring.
ive yet to watch the rest of markiplier's LP of fnaf2. I WANT TO THO.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Saint_Jimmy said:


> Got a great shirt today <3
> 
> It's on Redbubble and black and I love it <3333333
> 
> The rad shirt:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 75816



YOU ARE SO LUCKY



On a side note:

WHY IS NIGHT 6 SO FRIGGIN HARD IN FNAF 2!!!!!?


----------



## Coach

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> YOU ARE SO LUCKY
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note:
> 
> WHY IS NIGHT 6 SO FRIGGIN HARD IN FNAF 2!!!!!?



Problems... D;


----------



## epicquirkynugget

I've never actually played Fnaf but I want to. Does it cost money?  Is it download?


----------



## nard

epicquirkynugget said:


> I've never actually played Fnaf but I want to. Does it cost money?  Is it download?



Yes, it costs money and I'm not sure about the download on PC since I don't have either games ^^;. You can download it as an app from whatever you have, though.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Coach said:


> Problems... D;



AHHHHH! I finally beat Night 6 (it took me 3 hrs) Now. I'm gonna get those plushies!


----------



## Mini Mario

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> AHHHHH! I finally beat Night 6 (it took me 3 hrs) Now. I'm gonna get those plushies!



*Good luck...*


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Foxy the Pirate Fox said:


> *Good luck...*



Dammit. Foxy's here.


----------



## Coach

epicquirkynugget said:


> I've never actually played Fnaf but I want to. Does it cost money?  Is it download?



You can buy it from steam. I believe the first one is ?3.99 and the second one is ?5.59.


----------



## unintentional

First of three fnaf shirts for my town


----------



## Dollie

I watched Markiplier's playthrough of both games but I don't think I'll ever play them myself. I can't get used to the jump scares, they are too much for me lol.


----------



## graceroxx

I hate Five Nights at Freddy's. My friend has both games and she loves to troll me with them whenever she can because she knows I hate them! They freak me out, especially the first one!
At lunch today, the people at my lunch table were playing FNAF 2. I got startled by a couple jump scares just by watching them play it. Then my friend played it and she literally screamed when she got killed O>O. She could have gotten the kid's tablet confiscated


----------



## Coach

graceroxx said:


> I hate Five Nights at Freddy's. My friend has both games and she loves to troll me with them whenever she can because she knows I hate them! They freak me out, especially the first one!
> At lunch today, the people at my lunch table were playing FNAF 2. I got startled by a couple jump scares just by watching them play it. Then my friend played it and she literally screamed when she got killed O>O. She could have gotten the kid's tablet confiscated



The important thing is: Who did she get killed by?


----------



## WonderK

Played this at a friend's dorm. It's a freaky game haha. But fun none the less.


----------



## graceroxx

Coach said:


> The important thing is: Who did she get killed by?



Not sure, but today I saw her get killed by Foxy, and...Bonnie I think? Hard to know since she sits across from me at the table. I've also seen a lot of jump scares from the mannequin.


----------



## Coach

graceroxx said:


> Not sure, but today I saw her get killed by Foxy, and...Bonnie I think? Hard to know since she sits across from me at the table. I've also seen a lot of jump scares from the mannequin.



Me and my friends love the mannequin. <.<


----------



## Loffy09

I love Five Nights at Freddy's, i just don't play it though ^^' I watch Markiplier's lets plays though. His reaction when he beat 20/20/20/20 mode.. my gosh.


----------



## Mayor-Hazel

is it weird that i ship some of the characters together? XD

because i ship:

The Puppet x Mangle (my fave)

Foxy x Toy Chica

old bonnie x old chica

freddy x golden freddy (not my best but meh)

toy freddy x toy bonnie (i make toy bonnie a girl although i think its a he...)

BB x Hazel  (Hazel is a fan character i made up btw)

- - - Post Merge - - -

i love fnaf 2 so much XD


----------



## akane owari

scary! ;~;


----------



## unintentional

Mayor-Hazel said:


> is it weird that i ship some of the characters together? XD
> 
> because i ship:
> 
> The Puppet x Mangle (my fave)
> 
> Foxy x Toy Chica
> 
> old bonnie x old chica
> 
> freddy x golden freddy (not my best but meh)
> 
> toy freddy x toy bonnie (i make toy bonnie a girl although i think its a he...)
> 
> BB x Hazel  (Hazel is a fan character i made up btw)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i love fnaf 2 so much XD



Eh, I never saw the appeal in it (due to them being dead kids and....yeah...)


----------



## TaskBarR

Are people really still obsessing over these games? They were scary when they came out, but all this hype and attention pretty much killed it. We know everything about the games now, we've gone through the files, it's just not scary anymore. I did enjoy the LPs of the game though, especially Markiplier's.


----------



## Ghost Soda

TaskBarR said:


> Are people really still obsessing over these games? They were scary when they came out, but all this hype and attention pretty much killed it. We know everything about the games now, we've gone through the files, it's just not scary anymore. I did enjoy the LPs of the game though, especially Markiplier's.



maybe in your opinion, but to many it's scary so mmkay.


----------



## lazuli

fnaf + fnaf2 is the new slender man
overused, everywhere, and at first scary, but then annoying.


----------



## Gregriii

Cries alot* 

Yeah, the end of the video is wrong bc the killer was in golden freddy's suit and the fifth kid is the marionette.


----------



## Derpykat

FNAF THEORY~!:
In fnaf 2, the mask you wear is Old Bonnies face. Heres why:
Okay, I know phone guy says its a "Freddy Fazbear head" - but what if he just meant the name of the company? The company is called Freddy Fazbear entertainment, so what if saying freddy fazbear is a short name for the company?
Secondly, why else would they use the outside shell of the face? Old bonnies outside facial area obviouzly isnt used on any of the new animatronics, so they came up with the idea to use it as a mask.

But hey, its just a theory...
A GAME theory~!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Then why did chu click on dis post den? To complain about the game? -.- Dont like it, dont pay attention to it, I say.


----------



## Coach

Derpykat said:


> FNAF THEORY~!:
> In fnaf 2, the mask you wear is Old Bonnies face. Heres why:
> Okay, I know phone guy says its a "Freddy Fazbear head" - but what if he just meant the name of the company? The company is called Freddy Fazbear entertainment, so what if saying freddy fazbear is a short name for the company?
> Secondly, why else would they use the outside shell of the face? Old bonnies outside facial area obviouzly isnt used on any of the new animatronics, so they came up with the idea to use it as a mask.
> 
> But hey, its just a theory...
> A GAME theory~!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Then why did chu click on dis post den? To complain about the game? -.- Dont like it, dont pay attention to it, I say.



I've seen those theory videos on the mask, too

#Still on Night 6


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

I got the first game and I'm on Night 6

Its so fun ;3 Even my 5 year old sister plays it and finds it fun


----------



## Joy

I can't play it. Too scared lol
I've been watching some youtubers play it


----------



## kasane

TaskBarR said:


> Are people really still obsessing over these games? They were scary when they came out, but all this hype and attention pretty much killed it. We know everything about the games now, we've gone through the files, it's just not scary anymore. I did enjoy the LPs of the game though, especially Markiplier's.



Tbh I'm really interested in the theories and unsolved mysteries behind the FNAF series.

sadly i cant play it because ill have to pay it but my parents wont let me //sobs sadly//


----------



## JennaKitty

Foxy, Freddy, Chica, Bonnie, and Golden Freddy. ARE.BAE!!!!!I love this game so much ;-;


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

I made a FNAF website if anyone's interested ^.^


----------



## lazuli

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I made a FNAF website if anyone's interested ^.^



itd be helpful to others if you actually posted a link to it


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

computertrash said:


> itd be helpful to others if you actually posted a link to it



It's still a work in progress. I'm gonna post a link when it gets better


----------



## Rasha

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I made a FNAF website if anyone's interested ^.^



LINK PLEASE!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

R-Cookies said:


> LINK PLEASE!



Fine lol. It's still a work in progress. The site will update frequenly
http://fnafcommunity.freeforums.org


----------



## lazuli

mmm should have used proboards
also way to use other peoples art without asking/crediting
whats going on with that theme and colours and everything
big WIP


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

computertrash said:


> mmm should have used proboards
> also way to use other peoples art without asking/crediting
> whats going on with that theme and colours and everything
> big WIP



I know lol. Don't judge


You people asked to see it lol. It's gonna take a bit to be perfect

(Btw for the art I was about to credit it lol. WIP FTW?)


----------



## lazuli

look more into making the banners n such more suited for the size. the second image is way too big.
also colour scheme is everything


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

computertrash said:


> look more into making the banners n such more suited for the size. the second image is way too big.
> also colour scheme is everything


I know lol. I'm going to be working on it over the year. 



The thing disgusts me at the moment


----------



## Peachi

I have the demos of FNAF 1 and 2, apparently a 3rd one is planned. The game doesn't scare me but I still find it fun. To be honest, I'm not really interested in the plot and mysteries but I do like the characters. My favorite is Toy Chica. She's so cute.


----------



## Camillion

How do you handle Freddy in FNAF1? :c


----------



## Derpykat

He sneaks in whenever you have the monitor up - To prevent this, you must shut the right door every time you put the monitor up, or he comes in and attacks at a random time. You know when he's in your office when you hear a very, very clear version of his giggle.


----------



## lazuli

i tried played the first one on the tablet and i just noped out of there
i get too jittery when its a fp horror game like that


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

computertrash said:


> i tried played the first one on the tablet and i just noped out of there
> i get too jittery when its a fp horror game like that



Lol. I'm a night 6 on both c:


----------



## a potato

Oh no.

Here we go again!


----------



## Gregriii

NO PLEASE. NO PLEASE. I WANT TO CRY. NOOO NOOO NOOOO OMG HYPE HYPE PLS STOP AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

I remain .


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN FOR FNAF 3!!!!!



I'm so exicted c:


----------



## Mini Mario

*To be honest, I hope Scott stops making FNAF games after the third one, not that I don't enjoy it, but because I feel it would get old after a while. In other news, I am trying to remake FNAF 1 in Pixels, look at it here: Clicky
I have made the Show Stage, Pirate's Cove, and the West Hall. I'd appreciate feedback.*


----------



## Rasha

Foxy the Pirate Fox said:


> *To be honest, I hope Scott stops making FNAF games after the third one, not that I don't enjoy it, but because I feel it would get old after a while. In other news, I am trying to remake FNAF 1 in Pixels, look at it here: Clicky
> I have made the Show Stage, Pirate's Cove, and the West Hall. I'd appreciate feedback.*



wait, third one????


----------



## a potato

View attachment 79519




R-Cookies said:


> wait, third one????



So far there was only one promo pic released. The link for the image had like "FNAF3 at the end, and I heard if you brighten it there is a three in the corner.


----------



## Ghost Soda

a potato said:


> View attachment 79519
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far there was only one promo pic released. The link for the image had like "FNAF3 at the end, and I heard if you brighten it there is a three in the corner.



wait, there's two 3s?


----------



## lazuli

oh my god STOP WITH THE FNAF GAMES

i inverted the image and yeah theres a 3 in the lower right corner. thats the only 3.


----------



## Alice

I actually hate this game, and a lot of its fandom. I thought it was okay at first, as a concept, but after playing I just realised how cheap the experience is. Most of the tension is built off of the desire not to be jump-scared again. I don't find the animatronics particularly scary, and it doesn't help that they've been perverted by the fandom. I just can't take them seriously anymore.

I see the appeal, but I don't think it has a place among the horror game greats. The plot is kinda interesting though, even with its massive cliches.


----------



## lazuli

Alice said:


> I actually hate this game, and a lot of its fandom. I thought it was okay at first, as a concept, but after playing I just realised how cheap the experience is. Most of the tension is built off of the desire not to be jump-scared again. I don't find the animatronics particularly scary, and it doesn't help that they've been perverted by the fandom. I just can't take them seriously anymore.
> 
> I see the appeal, but I don't think it has a place among the horror game greats. The plot is kinda interesting though, even with its massive cliches.



thank u
the only reason its scary for me is bc its quiet and its first person, making you feel like youre going to die irl


----------



## Nanobyte

Foxy the Pirate Fox said:


> *To be honest, I hope Scott stops making FNAF games after the third one, not that I don't enjoy it, but because I feel it would get old after a while.*



Fire Emblem and Final Fantasy would like to argue against that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> oh my god STOP WITH THE FNAF GAMES
> 
> i inverted the image and yeah theres a 3 in the lower right corner. thats the only 3.



if you don't likey you're in the wrong thread now shoo


----------



## Gregriii

OMG.


----------



## Hyoshido

Nanobyte said:


> if you don't likey you're in the wrong thread now shoo


I don't see how you can make ownership rules in this thread, not everyone is going to like said game and might want to make their own opinion, if it doesn't match up to your standards, ignore it, let em post lmao.



Gregriii said:


> OMG.


That's not official, that's been made in SFM (Source Film Maker)


----------



## Gregriii

Go to scottgames.com xd


----------



## Hyoshido

Still seems like it was made in SFM lmao, kinda poorly too.


----------



## Gregriii

oh yeah, I brightened a little bit the image and... 





Golden... Freddy... owo 
Oh yeah, where is the marionette? :-;


----------



## lazuli

Nanobyte said:


> Fire Emblem and Final Fantasy would like to argue against that.



ooooohhhhh mmmyyyyy ggggooooddddd
youre really comparing fnaf with ff and fire emblem
thats not
thats like comparing an orange to a DS XL and new 3ds
doesnt make sense



Gregriii said:


> oh yeah, I brightened a little bit the image and...



??? where the heck is it tho i dont see anythin


----------



## Gregriii




----------



## Silversea

FNAF III hype train all aboard.


----------



## keybug55

Something tells me this is going to take place after the first game this time. But who knows?


----------



## kasane

Let me make the image more intensely bright





I see Bonnie and Foxy in the brightened figure on the right...


----------



## Gregriii

it's golden freddy?


----------



## AidenTheGamer

I have FNaF2 on my iPad and I've only gotten past Night 1, and I'm actually not really scared of the jumpscares. In fact my favorite jumpscare is Foxy's jumpscare.


----------



## Mayor-Hazel

AidenNook said:


> I have FNaF2 on my iPad and I've only gotten past Night 1, and I'm actually not really scared of the jumpscares. In fact my favorite jumpscare is Foxy's jumpscare.



same! i sometimes i let foxy kill me just to see him run :3


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Mayor-Hazel said:


> same! i sometimes i let foxy kill me just to see him run :3



Exactly xD

He's so adorable and cute I just wanna hug him :3


----------



## Mini Mario

*Arrrrr, whoever be callin me cute be walkin the plank.*


----------



## lazuli

KitsuneNikki said:


> Let me make the image more intensely bright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see Bonnie and Foxy in the brightened figure on the right...



gross looks like a sbahj imagealso yall are seeing things jesus



Gregriii said:


> it's golden freddy?



you dont know that for sure.



RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Exactly xD
> 
> He's so adorable and cute I just wanna hug him :3



this is why people dont like fnaf anymore
just like jeff the killer and slenderman



Foxy the Pirate Fox said:


> *Arrrrr, whoever be callin me cute be walkin the plank.*



_????????????????????????/_


----------



## Hyoshido

computertrash said:


> this is why people dont like fnaf anymore
> just like jeff the killer and slenderman


Say that to the people who love the Furbait side of FNAF, you'll probably lose your head.


----------



## lazuli

Hyogo said:


> Say that to the people who love the Furbait side of FNAF, you'll probably lose your head.



_do i look like i care_

fnaf was cool before bc theres jumpscares n stuff but now people are being 3edgy5u and saying theyre cute and making edgy pictures and its very sad


----------



## Hyoshido

Fan art and communities can really ruin games with the stuff they come out with tho, it bothers me too since I can't play TF2 with a straight face anymore.


----------



## Silversea

Hyogo said:


> Fan art and communities can really ruin games with the stuff they come out with tho, it bothers me too since I can't play TF2 with a straight face anymore.



Good thing I haven't been on any fan art communities then. /has no curiosity


----------



## Reenhard

Hyogo said:


> Fan art and communities can really ruin games with the stuff they come out with tho, it bothers me too since I can't play TF2 with a straight face anymore.



Pony is the worst though ppppppppppft


----------



## TaMock

I have to agree with Jawile, all you do is sit around and press buttons. it's pointless really.


----------



## Ghost Soda

TaMock said:


> I have to agree with Jawile, all you do is sit around and press buttons. it's pointless really.



it's not like all games are pressing buttons or anything...


----------



## Tao

computertrash said:


> _do i look like i care_
> 
> fnaf was cool before bc theres jumpscares n stuff




Yea...Jumpscares were 'super spoopy' when I was 4...


----------



## unintentional

Foxy the Pirate Fox said:


> *To be honest, I hope Scott stops making FNAF games after the third one, not that I don't enjoy it, but because I feel it would get old after a while. In other news, I am trying to remake FNAF 1 in Pixels, look at it here: Clicky
> I have made the Show Stage, Pirate's Cove, and the West Hall. I'd appreciate feedback.*



I agree.  The experience is dull at this point.  I love fnaf (and, like, 1% of the fanbase) but there's a point where you have to be like "woah, I need to stop."  Not to mention the 99% of the base I don't like want to the game to either be "omg, harder", "u can moooovvvveee!!!!!!!!!1", or "it shuld b a 1st persn shoter!!!!!"  

But I doubt he will stop as long as people will spend money, which makes sense. (as you can see by walking into hot topic and see invader zim stuff)


----------



## samsquared

I hate this game and I hate jumpscares and I hate scary stuff and why I ever agreed to play it is beyond me... Peer pressure, I guess, but I started crying.


----------



## crystalchild

this game looks like something i should stream in aradia megido cosplay.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

*HEAVY BREATHING* 
The trailer for part 3 is finally here! 
I'm so stoked.


----------



## Gregriii

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> *HEAVY BREATHING*
> The trailer for part 3 is finally here!
> I'm so stoked.



OH MY GOSH OMGGGG

But... GOLDEN BONNIE? WTF


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Gregriii said:


> OH MY GOSH OMGGGG
> 
> But... GOLDEN BONNIE? WTF



I DON'T EVEN KNOW...
I keep going back to look for clues.


----------



## Gregriii

I KNEW IT WAS GOING TO HAPPEN TODAY BUT I DIDN'T EXPECT A TRAILER.

The first trailer was like four weeks ago, two weeks ago the one of the boxes and the third and trailer... NOW. Maybe it's true and the 2nd of February we have FNAF 3 Unafortunately, it's another prequel bc foxy is in the box ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait, it's a sequel.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Gregriii said:


> I KNEW IT WAS GOING TO HAPPEN TODAY BUT I DIDN'T EXPECT A TRAILER.
> 
> The first trailer was like four weeks ago, two weeks ago the one of the boxes and the third and trailer... NOW. Maybe it's true and the 2nd of February we have FNAF 3 Unafortunately, it's another prequel bc foxy is in the box ;-;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wait, it's a sequel.



I wonder if it's at the original restaurant or the one featured in the last two games. Because I know there's one other establishment talked about that we haven't seen yet. But, that still doesn't explain Golden/Shadow Bonnie. God, I'm so happy about the trailer, but now I need more.  It's sad how excited I get about this series, lol. I can't wait for the fandom to start with the theories.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I DON'T EVEN KNOW...
> I keep going back to look for clues.



http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=381852545


----------



## marzipanmermaid

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=381852545



You are my hero right now. Thank you!


----------



## Gregriii

What I hate is that this will be the last game. I don't like this. WHY ;-;


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> You are my hero right now. Thank you!



Your welcome!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


> What I hate is that this will be the last game. I don't like this. WHY ;-;



I'm crying right now ;-;


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Gregriii said:


> What I hate is that this will be the last game. I don't like this. WHY ;-;



I hate it too. :/ I guess because he doesn't wanna beat a horse with a stick too much now, especially considering how many fanmade games were made after he released the second one. The games are still pretty creepy, despite the mechanics and it just being jumpscares; the atmosphere and "lore" helps a lot. I know a lot of people are tired of the series though and maybe he doesn't want to keep milking it? I don't know.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC




----------



## Gregriii

I feel my kokoro has a blank space, but I'm not like taylor swift and I can't write a name of another saga so I will miss fnaf a lot, at least the fandom... I have a folder with +80 renders fanart of Fnaf. I'm a bit obsessed, BUT I DON'T WANT TO END WITH FNAF ;-;


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Gregriii said:


> I feel my kokoro has a blank space, but I'm not like taylor swift and I can't write a name of another saga so I will miss fnaf a lot, at least the fandom... I have a folder with +80 renders fanart of Fnaf. I'm a bit obsessed, BUT I DON'T WANT TO END WITH FNAF ;-;



The fandom will keep it up.  
And trust me, you're not alone in the obsession department. I have drawn far too many renditions of the animatronics and even a little Chica dress for my mayor to wear, lol. And there's tons of people still running with the idea.


----------



## Reenhard

This game looks really beautiful so far. I do think this will be a good ending as well. We have been questioning who this golden thing is. We probly will know about who this purple guy is as well. I am honestly extreeeaaamly excited for this!


----------



## Hyoshido

I'm glad this is the last one, do we really need FNAF to do the whole Call Of Duty route?

Give the guy a break will you?


----------



## Gregriii

but what happens with chica? Everyone is with freddy or bonnie but Chica is also of the gang ;-;


----------



## lazuli

finally............this game series is ending once and for all


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Hyogo said:


> I'm glad this is the last one, do we really need FNAF to do the whole Call Of Duty route?
> 
> Give the guy a break will you?



I agree. I mean, he's been pumping them out like crazy to keep up with our demand.
But like I mentioned earlier, he probably doesn't want to keep milking this.
I think it's good this way; we don't want it too drawn out because it might get forced and dumb.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


> but what happens with chica? Everyone is with freddy or bonnie but Chica is also of the gang ;-;



Maybe we'll get more Chica when we get more teasers?
She used to creep me out the most. But I think Bonnie took her place after the last one.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reenhard said:


> This game looks really beautiful so far. I do think this will be a good ending as well. We have been questioning who this golden thing is. We probly will know about who this purple guy is as well. I am honestly extreeeaaamly excited for this!



YES! It looks wonderful! I can't wait to see everything in action. 
He's definitely going to end this with a gorgeous game and hopefully, we get to know more about purple guy.


----------



## Reenhard

I believe thats Bonnie... But the suit has rotten after thirty years


----------



## Harambe

Kinda late but, I can't wait for number 3 to come out. Sadly, I use a mac and since FNaF isn't supported on mac, I just play on my phone lol. 

But, from the most recent picture I've seen (the one with all the toy animatronics in the box and the thing to the side), I think that's golden Freddy. Because from the first picture, it looked almost the same except...zoomed in. I really can't wait to see what's coming. However, I feel as if the game has lost its "scary" and people just wanna know about the story and what happens next. Personally, I like the story, but FNaF2 just wasn't as scary or hard as the first game. 

And on a side note, Bonnie will always be the scariest in my opinion, followed by Balloon Boy and then Chica.


----------



## Starmanfan

Gregriii said:


> What I hate is that *this will be the last game.* I don't like this. WHY ;-;








THIS IS GONNA BE THE LAST GAME??? HOW DO YOU KNOW???


----------



## kasane

Starmanfan said:


> THIS IS GONNA BE THE LAST GAME??? HOW DO YOU KNOW???



^This. How do you know if it's the last game? What am I missing out on? or horrible misread^
I assumed it was going to be the last game with the "Only one left" message, until the "only one Animatronic left" in the FNAF3 trailer showed up and threw me off track.

Although, doesn't it get a bit repetitive after a couple of sequels? (or 'sequel prequel, in FNAF2's case, haha).



Spoiler: Here are some things that I picked up during the trailer












^The long stretched out mirror/window thing...is it in front of you as a window, or is it a mirror behind you? If it's a mirror, then why can't you see yourself? It makes more sense to be a window, seeing the placement and if you look at the monitor, you can see the layout of the building and there is a long hallway room in front of your office
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













^I am just really REALLY curious about this one. What is the thing where I pointed the arrow at?! Is it like a poster, or is the Animatronic hiding up there because that is 2spooks4me




I realised that in the last picture, the thing to the left isn't the Marionette. It's a weird, worn down version of Freddy.


----------



## Coach

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> View attachment 82244 View attachment 82245



Those little Toy animatronic dolls awww


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Well well now, I might not be the huge fan of this game but I am shocked how Scott has come this far, and if its the last game, its been a good run.

Now, I have just seen the trailer. I'm not a person for _"theories"_, but I do have one. Whatever the truth is, I am interested to see how it all comes out in the end. Scott has done well telling the story in these games.


----------



## Reenhard

Spoiler











Excuse me dude...Where is the bathroom?


----------



## Gregriii

KitsuneNikki said:


> ^This. How do you know if it's the last game? What am I missing out on? or horrible misread^
> I assumed it was going to be the last game with the "Only one left" message, until the "only one Animatronic left" in the FNAF3 trailer showed up and threw me off track.
> 
> Although, doesn't it get a bit repetitive after a couple of sequels? (or 'sequel prequel, in FNAF2's case, haha).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here are some things that I picked up during the trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^The long stretched out mirror/window thing...is it in front of you as a window, or is it a mirror behind you? If it's a mirror, then why can't you see yourself? It makes more sense to be a window, seeing the placement and if you look at the monitor, you can see the layout of the building and there is a long hallway room in front of your office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^I am just really REALLY curious about this one. What is the thing where I pointed the arrow at?! Is it like a poster, or is the Animatronic hiding up there because that is 2spooks4me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realised that in the last picture, the thing to the left isn't the Marionette. It's a weird, worn down version of Freddy.



Foxy?





This





Is probably a reference to this.





The posters are posters of the pizzeria????

And WHY NOBODY NOTICED THAT CHICA HAS THE HEAD IN TWO PARTS ;-;

Btw, puppet stills there






BB, Toy Chica and Puppet in the posters.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Freddy's body + Bonnie's parts + Chica's color???


----------



## Gregriii

What if the purple guy is the owner of the pizzeria???


----------



## Reenhard

"He will come back" "He always dose" "We have a place for him"
Imagie it is the animatronics who is saying those words, and they stuffed the killer as revange and locked him somewhere pppft.


----------



## Mayor-Hazel

Gregriii said:


> Foxy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is probably a reference to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The posters are posters of the pizzeria????
> 
> And WHY NOBODY NOTICED THAT CHICA HAS THE HEAD IN TWO PARTS ;-;
> 
> Btw, puppet stills there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB, Toy Chica and Puppet in the posters.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Freddy's body + Bonnie's parts + Chica's color???




ok this is my theory:

that thing is golden freddy

_why i think that?_

in one of the trailers it says "I'm still here" talking about golden freddy how he was been there for a very long time, since the start of it all. it can't be bonnie as some claim because he is turn up, like everybody else, but no golden fredddy (see where i am going with this?) We all know that suit is haunted, so maybe it has magically powers, e.g it can turn into any of the 4 characters.

- - - Post Merge - - -

fnaf 3 theory:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTxY0idemm0


go check it out it makes sense XD


----------



## unintentional

Scott confirmed to be a memetrash (albeit a very old meme)


----------



## kasane

Mayor-Hazel said:


> ok this is my theory:
> 
> that thing is golden freddy
> 
> _why i think that?_
> 
> in one of the trailers it says "I'm still here" talking about golden freddy how he was been there for a very long time, since the start of it all. it can't be bonnie as some claim because he is turn up, like everybody else, but no golden fredddy (see where i am going with this?) We all know that suit is haunted, so maybe it has magically powers, e.g it can turn into any of the 4 characters.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> fnaf 3 theory:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTxY0idemm0
> 
> 
> go check it out it makes sense XD



But, remember how in the FNAF3 trailer we see the Animatronic twitching in a sitting position?
Now, if you watched the FNAF2 trailer, then Withered Bonnie was also sitting in a similar position...




^ Here's a reference ^
Although, the head's shape in the FNAF3 trailer looks more...circular and smaller compared to Withered Bonnie that looks a bit more egg-shaped. Maybe the Animatronic/someone else (Purple Guy?) took another Animatronic's head piece and stuck it on?

And by the way, the 'Golden' Animatronic that's in the FNAF3 trailer looks different to the Animatronic in the picture trailer with the message "I am still here".


----------



## Zenoah

I'm super excited to see there the 3rd one goes. I hope he ties up loose ends and tells us the answers to the mysteries we've been wondering about for a while. This one animatronic is pretty creepy. I love the rotten look it has! I can tell it's been sitting around for 30 years...can you imagine how bad it must smell!


----------



## Gregriii

I don't think the animatronic is Golden Bonnie, why he??? Not chica? I hate that scott is forgetting about her. Freddy has golden freddy and Bonnie toy bonnie, who was a big "WTF" to everyone. And chica????  Chica has toy chica I know but she wasn't as good as toy bonnie. PLEASE, DON'T FORGET CHICA


----------



## Cory

Reenhard said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me dude...Where is the bathroom?



Theres another animatronic behind golden bonnie (?) 
It looks like freddy/golden freddy


----------



## Coach

Cory said:


> Theres another animatronic behind golden bonnie (?)
> It looks like freddy/golden freddy



That's the spare suit you get stuffed in


----------



## Cory

Coach said:


> That's the spare suit you get stuffed in



How do you know that?


----------



## lazuli

the trailer was just released guys dont go saying stuff that you dont know for sure is true


----------



## Gregriii

Okay, the first image was saying "I'm still here" and the trailer shows an animatronic that wasn't there (Either FNAF 1/2) 
And why people thinks its bonnie when HE APPEARS IN THE TRAILER??? And it can be golden bonnie because HE WASN'T IN FNAF 1/2! 

So what is that thing. Can't wait to play FNAF 3 ;_;


----------



## Coach

Gregriii said:


> Okay, the first image was saying "I'm still here" and the trailer shows an animatronic that wasn't there (Either FNAF 1/2)
> And why people thinks its bonnie when HE APPEARS IN THE TRAILER??? And it can be golden bonnie because HE WASN'T IN FNAF 1/2!
> 
> So what is that thing. Can't wait to play FNAF 3 ;_;



The Kitchen / the darkened area of the services room


----------



## Gregriii

Coach said:


> The Kitchen / the darkened area of the services room


If the thing hides in the kitchen, the kitchen is open at the day of the pizzeria so I don't think it's possible.

- - - Post Merge - - -

If golden freddy is an hallucination, why does he have a plushie if you complete a challenge??


----------



## Cory

Is everyone just ignoring the animatronic behind rotten bonnie


----------



## Gregriii

Cory said:


> Is everyone just ignoring the animatronic behind rotten bonnie



Is a suit.


----------



## Reenhard

I do believe its a rotten bonnie suit. I do believe its phone guy stuffed in it, he got killed at some point so. Im sure phone guy is not just... a guy just like that. He plays a big part.


----------



## Cory

Gregriii said:


> Is a suit.



but why do they have one just laying around

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reenhard said:


> I do believe its a rotten bonnie suit. I do believe its phone guy stuffed in it, he got killed at some point so. Im sure phone guy is not just... a guy just like that. He plays a big part.


I agree. I wonder if the puppet will play a role.


----------



## Mayor-Hazel

KitsuneNikki said:


> But, remember how in the FNAF3 trailer we see the Animatronic twitching in a sitting position?
> Now, if you watched the FNAF2 trailer, then Withered Bonnie was also sitting in a similar position...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Here's a reference ^
> Although, the head's shape in the FNAF3 trailer looks more...circular and smaller compared to Withered Bonnie that looks a bit more egg-shaped. Maybe the Animatronic/someone else (Purple Guy?) took another Animatronic's head piece and stuck it on?
> 
> And by the way, the 'Golden' Animatronic that's in the FNAF3 trailer looks different to the Animatronic in the picture trailer with the message "I am still here".



it has been said that that "thing" it was made from the toy scrap parts... but idk


----------



## Gregriii

I think that this horror atraction has the older animatronics as decoration, because the pizzeria closed (RECYCLING IS GOOD). Oh, yes. 

"I want to take a second to debunk a rumor that the game will be released on February 5th, however.  Although I've made a lot of progress on the game, there is still a LOT of work to be done. I'm working hard to make a great game for all of you so try to be patient."

Scott doesn't says that the game won't be released February 5th, he says that is still a lot of work to be done, but maybe he's going to surprise us.


----------



## Rasha

while I really liked what the trailer offered, I was bummed by the idea of making the pizzeria a horror attraction like seriously? I just hope it would deliver like the previous installments


----------



## unintentional

R-Cookies said:


> while I really liked what the trailer offered, I was bummed by the idea of making the pizzeria a horror attraction like seriously? I just hope it would deliver like the previous installments



I'm actually really excited for it being in a more horror-like setting.  After all, if it is ZomBon, it'd make a lot of sense.  Considering how Scott has said a lot how Bonnie scared him the most and said he had nightmares.


----------



## g u m m i

FNAF is so overrated. There are better horror games out there. And why are there so many? It's not even cool anymore.


----------



## unintentional

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> FNAF is so overrated. There are better horror games out there. And why are there so many? It's not even cool anymore.



"why are there so many."

*points and grunts at final fantasy and pokemon games*


----------



## oath2order

so I found this and I can't stop laughing


----------



## lazuli

Saint_Jimmy said:


> "why are there so many."
> 
> *points and grunts at final fantasy and pokemon games*



you cant compare fnaf to ff and pokemon
ff and pokemon are on a higher level than fnaf

=

@oath: WOW


----------



## Mayor-Hazel

sorry i found a bunch of these that made me laugh so i thought i would share them:









omg i am dying XD


----------



## Gregriii

I love FNAF for the story, it's a great story and It's one of the best stories I've ever seen in games.


----------



## unintentional

computertrash said:


> you cant compare fnaf to ff and pokemon
> ff and pokemon are on a higher level than fnaf
> 
> =
> 
> @oath: WOW



/comparing intensifies/


----------



## Reenhard

Five nights at freddys isnt really scary, no. But I love the concept. I love horror game and Ive played games that scares me more than this. And no, its not Amnesia or slender, they arent scary either (not as scary as people says it is). I can say the the first 3 nights are making me nervous and stuff. But after that, you are USED to what things are and going to happen. It become stressy instead, but which I like it as a game. I do not say Five night of freddys is the scarriest, no no. Somehow I haven't faced the scarriest game yet. Sure, I played many horror games, but nothing has gaved me this creep that makes me wanna hide and refuse to play.
Yeah, we cannot compare FNAF with  things like Pokemon or final fantasy. Those games are huge. But we can compare like... Slender? right? I do tell that comparing is slender lame. But thats me, maybe I am not scared of faceless tux guys. But also the animatronics aren't really scary, but I love the idea to make something so "friendly" to something scary. But still, not scary enough. Im here because I love the concept!


----------



## jobby47

I have never played this game but I have heard about it a lot.


----------



## lazuli

Mayor-Hazel said:


> sorry i found a bunch of these that made me laugh so i thought i would share them:
> 
> 
> View attachment 82980View attachment 82981
> 
> View attachment 82982View attachment 82983
> 
> View attachment 82984
> 
> 
> omg i am dying XD



[crickets chirping]



Saint_Jimmy said:


> /comparing intensifies/



there is nothing to compare

==

is 3 supposed to come out in a while or what


----------



## seanrc

*kicks Balloon Boy into Oblivion*
Night 2. I was doing alright... but IT came. I had no idea how to escape from the creepy little boy. I lost the powers I thought I had. Weak and defenseless, Crash Bandicoot came and ended my miserable life.


----------



## Gregriii

computertrash said:


> [crickets chirping]
> 
> 
> 
> there is nothing to compare
> 
> ==
> 
> is 3 supposed to come out in a while or what



Scott said that no, but who knows... ewe


----------



## Silversea

The fangames for this are amazing (but sometimes awful).


----------



## Reenhard




----------



## Starmanfan

NEW TEASER: http://www.scottgames.com/

also this: 



Spoiler: Take a look at that teaser closely


----------



## kasane

And when it's brightened...






This will probably correspond to this (the ventilation)





Also, there's this


----------



## Gregriii

Maybe this time you can crawl trough the ventilation? lol

Gosh, I can't wait. Maybe it releases the game next week


----------



## Mango

I STILL AVENT BEEATEN GAME 1 FUC


----------



## booshoe

I have no idea how to finish 5th night. It makes me mad! Help!


----------



## Mayor-Hazel

computertrash said:


> [crickets chirping]
> 
> 
> 
> there is nothing to compare
> 
> ==
> 
> is 3 supposed to come out in a while or what



if you don't like fnaf then why are you here? i understand your giving you opinion and i respect that but there is no need to be rude or fight with others and say "oh this is better" or "no that theory is so wrong"


----------



## lazuli

Mayor-Hazel said:


> if you don't like fnaf then why are you here? i understand your giving you opinion and i respect that but there is no need to be rude or fight with others and say "oh this is better" or "no that theory is so wrong"



i like fnaf, just not the fandom.


----------



## Reenhard

computertrash said:


> i like fnaf, just not the fandom.



fandom in general is terrible...so I agree


----------



## Coach

Am I the only one who thinks it might be released on Friday the 13th?


----------



## unintentional

Coach said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it might be released on Friday the 13th?



Haven't thought about that.  It'd be really cool if it was, but I guess we just  have to wait /shrugs


----------



## Silversea

FNAF2 makes the original look super easy lol. Just finished watching Markiplier's playthrough the other day. In the original the only hard elements were blocking foxy and finding freddy before he jumped you.


----------



## oath2order

I'm sorry. I laughed.

Too good.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

xD

Okay, that was pretty funny


So, what's everyone think the new animatronic is? I think it's a fusion because of the steam description


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

WHAT THE...?


----------



## Moose

lol when i showed my friend this he couldnt sleep all night


----------



## Nanobyte

Here's pretty much what I've summed up about number three from the trailer

ZAMBONI (Zombie Bonnie)
"He will come back, he always does. We have a place for him.

He will come back.

HMMM.

He always does.

HMMMMMMMM.


"We have a place for him."
After it moves to a twitching Zamboni, I think it's clear that _someone_ got stuffed in a suit.

Also
dem eyes
dem eyes man
such big white pupils
like _someone_

oh ye
just before _zamboni_ attacks you in the trailer, you can see what looks like a toy bonnie figure
at the very least, this is after the events of number two.


ther ye go

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> ooooohhhhh mmmyyyyy ggggooooddddd
> youre really comparing fnaf with ff and fire emblem
> thats not
> thats like comparing an orange to a DS XL and new 3ds
> doesnt make sense



nuh.

it makes perfect sense bro

I'm saying that Final Fantasy has like a billion games but people still like it


----------



## Coach

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> WHAT THE...?



Well, it isn't as bad as the pokemon theme tune reversed lol. I'm guessing it might have been Mike who was stuffed in the suit


----------



## Reenhard

My opinon? I think fans overanalyzing this... London bridge is not even made by Scott. So I am sceptical.


----------



## Mini Mario

_*OMG, I have a theory! What if that new animatronic is regular Bonnie? He has been here all along, and he has the exact same exact body.


Spoiler: Now Here's where I blow your mind



Y'know that first ever teaser image we got of FNAF 3? That's not Bonnie. I believe it's Freddy. Lets have a comparison




Totally different, and I could point out more differences, if I had more room.
Point is, I believe that the first ever image, was of Freddy, and now all we see is Bonnie. Thoughts?


*_


----------



## Gregriii

Foxy the Pirate Fox said:


> _*OMG, I have a theory! What if that new animatronic is regular Bonnie? He has been here all along, and he has the exact same exact body.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Now Here's where I blow your mind
> 
> 
> 
> Y'know that first ever teaser image we got of FNAF 3? That's not Bonnie. I believe it's Freddy. Lets have a comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally different, and I could point out more differences, if I had more room.
> Point is, I believe that the first ever image, was of Freddy, and now all we see is Bonnie. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> *_



If he is Bonnie how can you explain that he appears in the trailer.


----------



## Caius

Okay, I had never heard of-nor seen anything about FNAF until about a week ago where my trainee on the overnight shift made me play through the first night of the first game. Screw this series, screw Foxy, and screw running out of lightbulbs in the same night.

Never again.


----------



## Reenhard

Gregriii said:


> If he is Bonnie how can you explain that he appears in the trailer.



Well, maybe when you see Bonnie Chica and Freddy in the trailer... Thats the past. Thirty years later, very rotten Bonnie.


----------



## Gregriii

Reenhard said:


> Well, maybe when you see Bonnie Chica and Freddy in the trailer... Thats the past. Thirty years later, very rotten Bonnie.



But freddy has no eyes like in the game trailer (I supose that freddy is the suit that its behind the thing)


----------



## Mini Mario

ZR388 said:


> Okay, I had never heard of-nor seen anything about FNAF until about a week ago where my trainee on the overnight shift made me play through the first night of the first game. Screw this series, screw Foxy, and screw running out of lightbulbs in the same night.
> 
> Never again.



*Hate you too </3*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


> If he is Bonnie how can you explain that he appears in the trailer.



*It's a flashback*


----------



## Bowie

I think it would be interesting if that new animatronic started taking the animatronic parts in your office away, and then you'd look on one of the cameras to find the endoskeletons of previous animatronics starting to rebuild themselves. It didn't really look like the animatronic killed you when it entered the office, so it's possible it will take the parts from you and leave, and the game gets harder and harder as time progresses, depending on how often it gets in. To prevent it getting in, you could just keeping checking for it. So, at the start, there is only one animatronic, but that one animatronic rebuilds the others by taking parts from you, in short.


----------



## Zenoah

I was kinda hoping the new animatronic was a chimera...that it was like Mangle, but made from the parts of everyone. Like Bonnies ears, Freddy's face, ect.


----------



## Bowie

Zenoah said:


> I was kinda hoping the new animatronic was a chimera...that it was like Mangle, but made from the parts of everyone. Like Bonnies ears, Freddy's face, ect.



A lot of people actually had a theory that the first Five Nights at Freddy's 2 teaser image was of an animatronic resembling Freddy with different animatronic parts, merging it with the other animatronics known at the time. To be honest, I think people just want this to be true in one way or another.


----------



## Zenoah

It would be eerie and kinda frightening to have a chimera of parts coming after you. Thou I can see this "new" one in FNAF 3 being a rotten Bonnie. Scott has said Bonnie was the one that scared him the most.


----------



## Gregriii

New announcement in the steam page! And it seems that scottgames.com is down D:


----------



## Rasha

to me the "new" ****ed up animatronic is just an abandoned bonnie, I mean isn't it obvious?


----------



## Gregriii

I don'?t think it's bonnie because scott always says "he"... he doesn't says "bonnie"


----------



## Reenhard

Oh god, soon will people seriously bet money if its either Bonnie or golden freddy.


----------



## kasane

What XD
Too cheeky


----------



## Gregriii

My name is spring trap
My name is spring part
Name my spring parts
Spring parts = Valve spring
Valve spring = Reference to the things that the animatronic has inside??? 

Oh yeah

Spring trap = Spring is the 20th of march but it's a trap so we go to the 20th of February and the game will be released that day? 

I'm dumb I know


----------



## lazuli

Gregriii said:


> My name is spring trap
> My name is spring part
> Name my spring parts
> Spring parts = Valve spring
> Valve spring = Reference to the things that the animatronic has inside???
> 
> Oh yeah
> 
> Spring trap = Spring is the 20th of march but it's a trap so we go to the 20th of February and the game will be released that day?
> 
> I'm dumb I know



uhhh thats p far fetched
like
??????

yall just need to wait til it actually comes out ok


----------



## Reenhard

people are too excited...Well...of course I am excited to but Im not trying to find out WHEN its going to realease. People will tell me when it happens. I don't need to be the FIRST who find out.


----------



## Rasha

I don't think it's coming out any time soon, but who knows? 2 came out really fast out of a sudden~
I predict we'll wait at least three months from now


----------



## Reenhard

I love looking around at FNAF 3 Discussions... I am laughing so hard.


----------



## Sherra

This game still really creeps me out.


----------



## Mini Mario

*I can feel this FNAF fad dying out. After this I will do my annual 6 month name change again. Yay! *


----------



## infinikitten

Five Nights At Freddy's is some terrifying stuff and I would absolutely lose my **** if I had to do that security guy's job. (He is a security guy right? I'm so not paying attention) No amount of money is worth that to me. I'd live out of my car before I'd take a job like that. Also, dude should call OSHA. Just saying. 

I'm still surprised at how fast it caught on and how quickly the second one came out. Now there's going to be another one? What even. I hope they're not rushing it or it's going to go stale :/ Rather they take their time. But then again this is coming from someone who's too scared to even play it firsthand.

I mean, I've only watched other people try their hands at it, and every playthrough I've seen was more about the reactions than the game itself. I'm kinda disappointed about not finding a nice one without commentary, because while reactions are funny the first couple times, I can only listen to a bunch of dudes screaming incoherently so many times before it gets old. Back to youtube I go~


----------



## Bowie

I'm very proud of Scott Cawthon for all that he does. He went from making games about Jesus Christ for children to making games about children getting stuffed in animatronic suits, their bodies slowly rotting as you monitor cameras, desperately  trying to avoid the same fate. At the same time, he's a husband and father, which is either disturbing or makes him a member of the Addams Family, which wouldn't be that bad of a thing, really.


----------



## Reenhard

"the fandom is dying..." wow.. for waiting... 2 MONTHS for a new game. PPPPPPFTTTTTTTTTTT!


----------



## Mini Mario

Reenhard said:


> "the fandom is dying..." wow.. for waiting... 2 MONTHS for a new game. PPPPPPFTTTTTTTTTTT!



*I have the sense you were referring to my comment, so if you are, I meant the fad is dying for me, despite the new game coming out soon.*


----------



## Reenhard

Foxy the Pirate Fox said:


> *I have the sense you were referring to my comment, so if you are, I meant the fad is dying for me, despite the new game coming out soon.*



Oh no, Ive seen many comments like that


----------



## Mini Mario

Reenhard said:


> Oh no, Ive seen many comments like that



*Oh, ok, just making sure.*


----------



## Bowie

A new teaser image has just been released! This time we see Balloon Boy, looking strangely similar to the only new animatronic we've seen so far. If you brighten the image, you can see "10" written. Considering the fact Balloon Boy is there, it's safe to assume that the "10" is a reference to how there are 11 animatronics in total. Which specific animatronic is excluded is unknown.


----------



## Gregriii

Bowie said:


> A new teaser image has just been released! This time we see Balloon Boy, looking strangely similar to the only new animatronic we've seen so far. If you brighten the image, you can see "10" written. Considering the fact Balloon Boy is there, it's safe to assume that the "10" is a reference to how there are 11 animatronics in total. Which specific animatronic is excluded is unknown.



Ten?

But this game won't have the toy ones since they're in the box we see?

And omg when I saw that teaser I almos have a heart attack :-;


----------



## Bowie

Gregriii said:


> Ten?
> 
> But this game won't have the toy ones since they're in the box we see?
> 
> And omg when I saw that teaser I almos have a heart attack :-;



Well, another theory going around is that Scott is going to be counting down with each image he releases. It's also possible he's teasing the release date, though everybody seems to be going nuts about that.


----------



## Coach

The teaser looks more like Balloon Girl to me


----------



## Reenhard

Its baloon DAD OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH. Just kidding


----------



## marzipanmermaid

http://youtu.be/hWDqK6Avw2k

Someone (the admin) on the FNAF page got the new demo from Scott today/last night!


----------



## Cory

Bowie said:


> A new teaser image has just been released! This time we see Balloon Boy, looking strangely similar to the only new animatronic we've seen so far. If you brighten the image, you can see "10" written. Considering the fact Balloon Boy is there, it's safe to assume that the "10" is a reference to how there are 11 animatronics in total. Which specific animatronic is excluded is unknown.


hope toy freddy is excluded


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Also, loving the new teaser on Scott's page: "It's all in your mind."
I'm on mobile so I can't post the picture. :/


----------



## Reenhard

Im excited to be honest


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Reenhard said:


> Im excited to be honest



Table of excited for two here, lol. I'm so stoked.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I keep starting the video of the demo play through and then stopping it.
I wanna be surprised. But I need to see everytning now, lol!


----------



## Reenhard

looks interesting


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I felt this video was relevant.


----------



## Reenhard

http://store.steampowered.com/app/354140/?snr=1_5_1100__1100

Go ahead and buy it! bought it for babe. ppppft! <3


----------



## Ladybonkers

Oh, I love FNAF! I'll be watching the newest game now. c:


----------



## Cory

i dont understand, who is springtrap?


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Cory said:


> i dont understand, who is springtrap?



The Bonnie/Freddy (Golden Bonnie/Shadow Bonnie/etc) hybrid thing that's the main animatronic in this one.


----------



## Reenhard




----------



## Caius

Pally made me play this. Never again.

All I know is Balloon Boy is definitely in the game. The vents are the worst thing in the world, the game is the opposite of fun, and I never will look at rebooting my computer the same way again.


----------



## Bowie

ZR388 said:


> Pally made me play this. Never again.
> 
> All I know is Balloon Boy is definitely in the game. The vents are the worst thing in the world, the game is the opposite of fun, and I never will look at rebooting my computer the same way again.



I knew you'd love it!


----------



## Caius

Bowie said:


> I knew you'd love it!



I will drown you in a toilet.


----------



## Bowie

ZR388 said:


> I will drown you in a toilet.



A toilet, you say? Isn't that where Freddy hides? Better be careful.


----------



## Reenhard

Freddy will bite your butt in the toilet.


----------



## Bowie

My last game was nuts, man. I got jumped by Balloon Boy, managed to survive, had several malfunctions going on, Springtrap decided to come up to the doorway to greet me, ran past me, and then disaster struck. I guess I forgot you're screwed if he comes as close to you as that.


----------



## Beardo

This game is corrupting our children

God help us all


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Has anyone figured out the numbers in the mini-game yet? Or any ideas on what they mean?
I'm not sure how I feel about the sequel yet, but this is the first one that makes me jump every time.
I love actually being able to see the animatronic(s) move.


----------



## Bowie

Hey, guess what? Mangle is actually in this game. I thought she (yes, I refer to her as a she) was only in the box, but I was delighted to find she has four (known so far) appearances in this game. One is as a bare endoskeleton on one of the cameras, another is her peaking through the window, she appears in one of the secret games and she plays her little radio from to time to time, disabling the audio function. I find it strange Scott decided to use her out of all the other animatronics, and makes me further question the true relevance of her, but she's my favourite animatronic out of them all, so I'm happy.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Bowie said:


> Hey, guess what? Mangle is actually in this game. I thought she (yes, I refer to her as a she) was only in the box, but I was delighted to find she has four (known so far) appearances in this game. One is as a bare endoskeleton on one of the cameras, another is her peaking through the window, she appears in one of the secret games and she plays her little radio from to time to time, disabling the audio function. I find it strange Scott decided to use her out of all the other animatronics, and makes me further question the true relevance of her, but she's my favourite animatronic out of them all, so I'm happy.


Aw! She's my favorite too. I knew I recognized her in the window! Her radio is even more jarring when it just comes out of nowhere, but I haven't seen her endoskeleton or her in the mini-games yet.  Unless I missed it.


----------



## Caius

IS MANGLE WHAT I SAW HANGING IN FRONT OF THE FOXY THING IN THE CAMERA HOLY HELL WHY


----------



## Bowie

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Aw! She's my favorite too. I knew I recognized her in the window! Her radio is even more jarring when it just comes out of nowhere, but I haven't seen her endoskeleton or her in the mini-games yet.  Unless I missed it.



Well, you can see her endoskeleton on the first part of Markiplier's session of it, and if I remember correctly, she appears in the window for him as well. I've only read about her appearance in the secret game, but her second head apparently chases a kid.



ZR388 said:


> IS MANGLE WHAT I SAW HANGING IN FRONT OF THE FOXY THING IN THE CAMERA HOLY HELL WHY



Really? I never heard about her appearing with Foxy!


----------



## Caius

Bowie said:


> Well, you can see her endoskeleton on the first part of Markiplier's session of it, and if I remember correctly, she appears in the window for him as well. I've only read about her appearance in the secret game, but her second head apparently chases a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I never heard about her appearing with Foxy!



There's a security camera where you can see foxy's head, and usually just before you lose audio you can see a freaky endoskeleton all.. weirdly hanging and staring at you.


----------



## Bowie

ZR388 said:


> There's a security camera where you can see foxy's head, and usually just before you lose audio you can see a freaky endoskeleton all.. weirdly hanging and staring at you.



Hey, I think I found it! Looking at it now, this may have been the one I was thinking of.


----------



## Caius

that was definitely it.


----------



## Bowie

ZR388 said:


> that was definitely it.



I am becoming increasingly curious as to why Mangle is in this game.


----------



## lazuli

man i watched the videos markiplier has up already for 3
def scarier than the first two
i jumped several times, even at the first appearance of purple guy bc it was loud


----------



## Bowie

computertrash said:


> man i watched the videos markiplier has up already for 3
> def scarier than the first two
> i jumped several times, even at the first appearance of purple guy bc it was loud



The animations are definitely smoother than they were last time. It makes things seem more realistic, in my opinion.


----------



## Reenhard

I love how you can see them walking outside the window. I love the convo Mark has with Springtrap when he is staring in pppftt!


----------



## Cory

it seems like this game isnt really related story wise to the other 2 games


----------



## Hyoshido

Well with the lack of really any development (I mean, really, come on now) I don't think anyone should expect a good story or atleast one that relates properly to the prequels.


----------



## CanalavesMayor

I never really found FnaF all that scary honestly, not coming in like some elitist. Everyone has different levels of fear they can handle, I just found it cheap and very...jump scarey, wasn't really my thing.


----------



## Caius

So I ended up reading reddit (I love the theories that surround the possible in game story) and found a gem:



Spoiler: end of game spoilers



What if the golden suit the killer wore....was this one...the mechanism failed like you said...the killer/purple guy is now trapped inside of springtrap. Hence the decaying heart, brain...other human bits. Plus the "we have a place for him" him meaning the killer the place being inside of the suit...guys...guys I figured something out I think!
The Night 5 minigame confirms it.



Also it looks like all of the old animatronics are in the game as phantoms. Buh.. 







It's okay. I don't need sleep


----------



## Amissapanda

So, I watched someone last night play _Five Night's at Freddy's 3_ on Twitch and reveal the "Good" ending. 

Mad spoilers under the cut.



Spoiler



I know a lot of people are saying the story seems to have nothing to do with the other games, but I'm not so sure. I've seen Game Theory's episodes on it and it started to make me think that Springtrap has been around longer than we have thought. Remember how they tell you over the phone that there was a spare golden costume in the back? Everyone assumes that's Golden Freddy, but what if the costume the killer used was actually Springtrap (who also has a golden color) from the start? This also fits into the theory from Game Theory (on YouTube) about the first game relating to an actual incident in 1993, and Golden Freddy is actually the one that "got away", and not the suit the killer used.

And the mini-games in the 3rd game end with the last one as you playing the supposed Marionette child's spirit, who was assumed to be the phantom first child killed by the purple man/killer way back when Freddy's place was a family diner (again, this is all based on a theory). And in the end, you see his spirit chasing the purple man in the "safe" room where the animatronics can't go. The killer gets in the suit and laughs, thinking he's escaped, but Springtrap strikes and he gets killed right there in the suit. Playing through the game regularly, you get the bad ending doing ONLY this. At the end, you see the animatronic masks with lit up eyes below the "Bad Ending" title.

Now the interesting thing I noted from the guy who played last night to get the "Good" ending, was that ending screen. I'll get to that in a second. First of all, to achieve the "good ending", there's a series of hidden easter egg mini-games that you have to play at the start of each night and find the special ending to those mini-games (playing different animatronic characters in each game) where you give cake to the crying Marionette child. If they are all completed with the special ending (instead of just going through the exit), while the last mini-game with the child and Springtrap turns out the same, the interesting thing is the FINAL screen. Now it just says "The End" and the masks below, instead of having lit up eyes, have now gone out. 

The childrens' spirits have been appeased. Or so it's theorized. And it makes sense. That would be the best ending.


----------



## unintentional

Reenhard said:


> "the fandom is dying..." wow.. for waiting... 2 MONTHS for a new game. PPPPPPFTTTTTTTTTTT!



I left the fandom due to how toxic it is on tumblr, as did a lot of people (including those who made it so big in the first place).  It's hard to enjoy something when people are so mean.  I wasn't the least bit excited or happy when I found out the third one came out.


----------



## Reenhard

Saint_Jimmy said:


> I left the fandom due to how toxic it is on tumblr, as did a lot of people (including those who made it so big in the first place).  It's hard to enjoy something when people are so mean.  I wasn't the least bit excited or happy when I found out the third one came out.



Well, thats diffrent, thats why I rather stay away from rabit fans in any fandom.


----------



## oath2order

five nights at freddy's more like five nights of furries amiright


----------



## Gregriii

Bye Bye Fnaf. Great ending for a great saga. 



Spoiler








Now they wil rest in peace.


----------



## oath2order

Is it actually confirmed to be over?
not like it matters if the dev says it's over because like all horror it has to drag on


----------



## Espurr96

I like the stories and details behind the game more than the gameplay itself. It fascinates me for some weird reason. Of course like something else I like (Sonic) furries just love to ruin things with sexualizing it. Meh, I don't look for it and I don't go near places that have that stuff. So far I found no Foxy's hook is places it shouldn't be.


----------



## Amissapanda

Espurr96 said:


> I like the stories and details behind the game more than the gameplay itself. It fascinates me for some weird reason.



I feel much the same. I don't even like horror games or the thought of scaring myself silly, but I do like the theories and lore that people have made and developed about this series. And that spans from potential inspirations for the series (for instance, one that I'm fond of that was discussed via Game Theory's theories about the first game), to thoughts and theories about the animatronics, the children, and everything else. I don't think it's strange to be fascinated by it. The games have tons of hidden gems and little things that you can pick up as you go to piece the story and theories together. It gives what could have been a plain horror game lots of _actual depth_ beyond the horror and jumpscares, and that's what I find so interesting about it.


----------



## oath2order

Pretty much the same. I love lore for most games TBH. This one is fascinating.

But **** jumpscares I won't play a game with the most overused trope ever. >.>


----------



## Bowie

If anyone has actually finished the game, you'll know that (spoiler alert) the spirits occupying the animatronics are set free. It's sad, to be honest. They were just kids, and they were killed. The reason they acted normal to children was because they were children themselves, but they seen every adult as a killer because of what happened to them. Now that the murderer is dead, their spirits can be set free. If Scott decides not to make another Five Nights at Freddy's game, I don't think there's a better way to end the series than that.


----------



## oath2order

Bowie said:


> If anyone has actually finished the game, you'll know that (spoiler alert) the spirits occupying the animatronics are set free. It's sad, to be honest. They were just kids, and they were killed. The reason they acted normal to children was because they were children themselves, but they seen every adult as a killer because of what happened to them. Now that the murderer is dead, their spirits can be set free. If Scott decides not to make another Five Nights at Freddy's game, I don't think there's a better way to end the series than that.



Oh I'm sure he'll bring back the spirit of the killer or something.

Milk the series.


----------



## infinikitten

All I've seen of Five Nights At Freddy's 3 at this point is the Let's Play (or Play Pals? I forget) that Rooster Teeth / Achievement Hunter's Michael and Gavin did some time yesterday. A part two is supposed to be released soon, and it was put out out of order, with their Play Pals segment for FNAF 2 being released later this week...? I have no idea what they're doing over there at the moment

But yeah, I gotta say, from what I saw it wasn't as scary as the first, by any means. Just an unnecessary amount of jump scares, and I'm not a fan of those. Haven't seen much of the second at all, if anything - my memory's spotty today, sorry - so I can't comment on that, but eh. Seems like there's less tension, it's less... atmospheric? Again, not very articulate, I'm super out of it right now. But I'm kind of disappointed, to say the least. I'll have to see more and hope it makes up for it.


----------



## Caius

infinikitten said:


> All I've seen of Five Nights At Freddy's 3 at this point is the Let's Play (or Play Pals? I forget) that Rooster Teeth / Achievement Hunter's Michael and Gavin did some time yesterday. A part two is supposed to be released soon, and it was put out out of order, with their Play Pals segment for FNAF 2 being released later this week...? I have no idea what they're doing over there at the moment
> 
> But yeah, I gotta say, from what I saw it wasn't as scary as the first, by any means. Just an unnecessary amount of jump scares, and I'm not a fan of those. Haven't seen much of the second at all, if anything - my memory's spotty today, sorry - so I can't comment on that, but eh. Seems like there's less tension, it's less... atmospheric? Again, not very articulate, I'm super out of it right now. But I'm kind of disappointed, to say the least. I'll have to see more and hope it makes up for it.



Watching it is really not a good way to guesstimate how bad it can be. When watching it I didn't have any issues at all. Playing it on the other hand.. well it was definitely one of the most stressful games I've ever played. I find the third one to be the worst with this just because of how unpredictable certain movements can be and the fact you can see outside the tablet screen when something's coming at you. It's absolutely stressful.


----------



## Prof Gallows

ZR388 said:


> Watching it is really not a good way to guesstimate how bad it can be. When watching it I didn't have any issues at all. Playing it on the other hand.. well it was definitely one of the most stressful games I've ever played. I find the third one to be the worst with this just because of how unpredictable certain movements can be and the fact you can see outside the tablet screen when something's coming at you. It's absolutely stressful.



The second game still ranks in the most difficult for me. I've been able to get Spring Bonnie/Springtrap/etc in 3 to stay in rooms 9 and 10 for pretty much every night.

But in terms of being disturbing and making me paranoid, yeah, FNAF3 takes the cake. Watching Freddy limp down the hallway past your window and having Foxy and Mangle and BB(and even the puppet) pop up randomly with jumpscares all lined up together just kills me. If you've figured out the minigames and gotten the good ending though it kind of makes it all worth it, story-wise.


----------



## Caius

Prof Gallows said:


> The second game still ranks in the most difficult for me. I've been able to get Spring Bonnie/Springtrap/etc in 3 to stay in rooms 9 and 10 for pretty much every night.
> 
> But in terms of being disturbing and making me paranoid, yeah, FNAF3 takes the cake. Watching Freddy limp down the hallway past your window and having Foxy and Mangle and BB(and even the puppet) pop up randomly with jumpscares all lined up together just kills me. If you've figured out the minigames and gotten the good ending though it kind of makes it all worth it, story-wise.



Screw mangle though.


----------



## Mercedes

Ahh I so called it!
Everyone I was talking two about the new animatronic, were saying it was like gold bonnie. I said this new animatroinc is the suit that was used to kill the kids. Needless to say I had a wonderful in your face moment.


----------



## Amissapanda

Luckypinch said:


> Ahh I so called it!
> Everyone I was talking two about the new animatronic, were saying it was like gold bonnie. I said this new animatroinc is the suit that was used to kill the kids. Needless to say I had a wonderful in your face moment.



We don't know that for sure. Everything that's out there still just _theories_. The creator has not confirmed/denied them (to my knowledge), but that doesn't make it fact or canon. Take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Mercedes

Amissapanda said:


> We don't know that for sure. Everything that's out there still just _theories_. The creator has not confirmed/denied them (to my knowledge), but that doesn't make it fact or canon. Take it with a grain of salt.



But in the bad ending you can clearly see him (purple man) get into spring trap


----------



## Amissapanda

Luckypinch said:


> But in the bad ending you can clearly see him (purple man) get into spring trap



But those are inferred to be the kids' ghosts/spirits, not the actual kids. That's why they're gray in color (unlike other kids in the mini-games that you can see in full-color). It's not proof that he used specifically that suit to kill the children with. It can be theorized that way, but it's not set in stone.

For the record, this is from someone who _believes_ the theory about Springtrap's suit. I just don't think we should rub our interpretations in to anyone else who might have a different opinion/different theory. Until the creator himself says that something is or isn't true, we're all in the same boat.


----------



## Bowie

Spoiler



At the end of the game, you get the usual newspaper article, and there's an image of the little toy Freddy from your office. If you brighten it up, Springtrap is behind it. I'm not sure if that is a hint of some sort that Five Nights at Freddy's 4 is planned, but either way, it's a little creepy, don't you think?


----------



## Caius

Spoiler: end of game



>burned to the ground.



This security guy definitely par'd the hole on intellect.


----------



## Bowie

ZR388 said:


> Spoiler: end of game
> 
> 
> 
> >burned to the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> This security guy definitely par'd the hole on intellect.



Hey, mate. You can open up my spoiler now that you've beaten it.


----------



## unintentional

Reenhard said:


> Well, thats diffrent, thats why I rather stay away from rabit fans in any fandom.



I guess if I didn't have a tumblr (which seems to be where all the terrible fans of anything flock to), I'd be really excited to play it.  I've seen the teaser images of Purple Guy in Spring Trap and half the fans are like "ha!  Yeah, he deserves it." and the oher half is like "Awh, poor bby uwu uwu he doesn't deserve it uwu uwu" and it makes me sick.


----------



## Caius

Bowie said:


> Hey, mate. You can open up my spoiler now that you've beaten it.



That's what I was referencing. I didn't beat it I just don't care.


----------



## Espurr96

Bowie said:


> If anyone has actually finished the game, you'll know that (spoiler alert) the spirits occupying the animatronics are set free. It's sad, to be honest. They were just kids, and they were killed. The reason they acted normal to children was because they were children themselves, but they seen every adult as a killer because of what happened to them. Now that the murderer is dead, their spirits can be set free. If Scott decides not to make another Five Nights at Freddy's game, I don't think there's a better way to end the series than that.



And thank you for making me slightly tear up. I still find this sad but happy ending quite emotional still.


----------



## Bowie

ZR388 said:


> That's what I was referencing. I didn't beat it I just don't care.



Oh, all right! I haven't completed it myself yet, but I highly doubt I'll be able to, and, to be honest, I couldn't keep myself from all the juicy information, so I just went ahead with it.



Espurr96 said:


> And thank you for making me slightly tear up. I still find this sad but happy ending quite emotional still.



I know, right?


----------



## kasane

We never got to see the FNAF3's security guard's name .-.

What's the point of Scott making a fourth game though? Since the children's souls are now set free, there's nothing else to haunt the place?

Unless the Purple Guy's soul somehow got transferred into the Freddy doll on the newspaper clip


----------



## lazuli

Saint_Jimmy said:


> (which seems to be where all the terrible fans of anything flock to)



you mean deviantart



Saint_Jimmy said:


> I'd be really excited to play it.  I've seen the teaser images of Purple Guy in Spring Trap and half the fans are like "ha!  Yeah, he deserves it." and the oher half is like "Awh, poor bby uwu uwu he doesn't deserve it uwu uwu" and it makes me sick.



uwu



KitsuneNikki said:


> We never got to see the FNAF3's security guard's name .-.
> 
> What's the point of Scott making a fourth game though? Since the children's souls are now set free, there's nothing else to haunt the place?
> 
> Unless the Purple Guy's soul somehow got transferred into the Freddy doll on the newspaper clip



didnt the fandom dub him smth normal like paul or whatever
im sure i saw the name paul floating around somewhere for him,,

there really shouldnt be a fourth game, yeh
nothing else to elaborate on

fnaf3 messes with you a lot more than 1+2
spooky scary


----------



## Coach

KitsuneNikki said:


> We never got to see the FNAF3's security guard's name .-.
> 
> What's the point of Scott making a fourth game though? Since the children's souls are now set free, there's nothing else to haunt the place?
> 
> Unless the Purple Guy's soul somehow got transferred into the Freddy doll on the newspaper clip



Chibi Freddy will be the death of everyone!

Save yourselves!

*Runs away screaming*


And on an unrelated note, I'm waiting until the game gets a decent discount before buying it


----------



## lazuli

Coach said:


> And on an unrelated note, I'm waiting until the game gets a decent discount before buying it



my lil bro got fnaf1 on the kindle for free on christmas so u never know


----------



## Mini Mario

*Yayyy... *


----------



## kasane

computertrash said:


> fnaf3 messes with you a lot more than 1+2
> spooky scary


Really? To me it's less scarier :/
At first it's kinda scary, what with the Phantom animatronics jumpscaring you but then it gets quite obvious (i.e: If you pull down the monitor with Phantom BB on the camera then he will appear in your office, but if you switch cameras before pulling it down, BB won't appear). It's the jumpscare sound that usually gets me. FNAF3's jumpscare sound isn't that disturbing compared to FNAF2's.



- - - Post Merge - - -

I _am_ curious about Phantom Mangle's sound though.
Does it mean something when it gets encrypted, like Mangle's static in FNAF2?


----------



## infinikitten

KitsuneNikki said:


> Really? To me it's less scarier :/
> At first it's kinda scary, what with the Phantom animatronics jumpscaring you but then it gets quite obvious (i.e: If you pull down the monitor with Phantom BB on the camera then he will appear in your office, but if you switch cameras before pulling it down, BB won't appear). It's the jumpscare sound that usually gets me. FNAF3's jumpscare sound isn't that disturbing compared to FNAF2's.
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I _am_ curious about Phantom Mangle's sound though.
> Does it mean something when it gets encrypted, like Mangle's static in FNAF2?



After spending more time with all these games I gotta say, FNAF 3 was the least frightening of the bunch as far as I'm concerned. I liked the atmosphere/general "feel" of it more than the 2nd, but nothing will match the 1st for me. /shrug


----------



## Bowie

I think that the first game is the most unpredictable. You don't have a very good idea of what's going on outside your office, something I think just has to do with the atmosphere of the game. In the second game, you have to check a lot of things. You kinda expect things to happen and you're just trying your best to stop them happening. The strategy of the game is something you tend to think more about than what is gonna happen if you fail. In the third game, I get the same sense of dread that I get from playing the first game. You would imagine that having only one real animatronic would make things less intimidating, but whenever Springtrap disappears, my heart sinks.


----------



## Heartcore

I'm still on night 3. I nearly tossed my laptop so I decided not to play for a while..lmao


----------



## Bowie

Heartcore said:


> I'm still on night 3. I nearly tossed my laptop so I decided not to play for a while..lmao



I just got past it. The trick is just to keep an eye on Springtrap, lure him between easily two switchable cameras and just keep doing that. If you get an error, check the vents immediately after you've fixed it. If Springtrap isn't there, seal whatever vent he's in, lure him back and then continue until you succeed.


----------



## Gregriii

What happens when the ventilation system fails?


----------



## Silversea

Gregriii said:


> What happens when the ventilation system fails?



You start hallucinating which results in random screen blackouts (and possibly other things?). If Springtrap is near your office when this happens, he will auto-jump you after a screen blackout. This stops you from doing nothing and waiting out until 6am.


----------



## Amissapanda

A compilation of Five Nights at Freddy's reaction/moments from all of Markiplier's FNAF's videos (games 1, 2, and 3):






If you're a Markiplier fan (or even if not), you might enjoy this as much as I did. : )


----------



## Bowie

I just won the fourth night. Springtrap was nowhere to be seen for a long while, but I managed to keep him under control. Just as Foxy was about to come at me, the night ended.


----------



## toenuki

They made a game like it.

Fnaf: five nights at mario's. 

They also made a 3rd Fnaf. There is a new guy too... springtrap.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Jeese it's scary.

The jump scare are like: (Guard sits there and checks cams.) *Creek.* (Monitor down.) *Malicious screams* BAAAH (Dead.)


----------



## lazuli

MayorAri said:


> They made a game like it.
> 
> Fnaf: five nights at mario's.
> 
> They also made a 3rd Fnaf. There is a new guy too... springtrap.



theres also a five nights at warios

also we've all been talking about fnaf3 where hav u been.


----------



## Bowie

Surprisingly, I find Foxy's jump (in the third game) to be the least intimidating out of all the animatronics. Freddy's jump is the scariest, in my opinion. Foxy surprises you in a way that you don't expect it. Seeing him on the cameras, working his way up to you somehow makes it scarier. Seeing him come out of nowhere kinda just surprises you.


----------



## Silversea

I don't know if the vent sealing thing is very useful except before he is in the vents. It seems that once he is in that vent there is no time to seal it because by that point he is already in the next area.


----------



## oath2order

Is FnaF3 confirmed to be the last?



Spoiler



Because if not, the ending where the place burns down totally set the game up for another sequel like so many **** horror films before it. The newspaper where it says "Not much could be salvaged but a few things were auctioned off" is totally setting the series up where you play as security in some rixh guy's house because he bought some salvaged Fazbear memorabilia and he heard a bump in his house so you get to watch all night and check it out.


----------



## Bowie

The above screenshot does not belong to me, but it is supposedly a (now removed) announcement from Scott Cawthon, debunking rumours that the third game is the last in the series. If you put together the additional letters he adds, you'll discover what the next game is to be about.


----------



## Silversea

I always wondered how they find you in the dark. If they use facial recognition, surely they wouldn't be able to see you unless we are 2000 years into the future. So when springtrap jumps on you after the lights go out, is this even possible?


----------



## Cory

Bowie said:


> The above screenshot does not belong to me, but it is supposedly a (now removed) announcement from Scott Cawthon, debunking rumours that the third game is the last in the series. If you put together the additional letters he adds, you'll discover what the next game is to be about.


this better be real


----------



## oath2order

As expected he'll continue milking the series like every sad horror movie

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nfedbearx

Anyways itll be what i saif or a new restaurant same location on the "cursed land / the children never were put to rest"


----------



## oranges_ate_you

oath2order said:


> As expected he'll continue milking the series like every sad horror movie



You don't have to get so angry about it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cory said:


> this better be real



It'll be worse than Super Mario Sunshine.


----------



## Cory

oranges_ate_you said:


> You don't have to get so angry about it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be worse than Super Mario Sunshine.


can you please **** off you are worse than cancer


----------



## Amissapanda

Ah, never mind.

I'm not sure how I feel about it. I felt that the series ended pretty rounded with the third part. 

At the same time, I can't really fault the guy for wanting to continue/expand on something that has been hugely popular and successful.



Spoiler



Fredbears... so, the diner? Fredbear's family diner? The original? Interesting. I admit I was curious about that, especially considering the mini-game that is supposed to take place there where the purple guy murders the first kid outside.


----------



## Zane

Silversea said:


> I always wondered how they find you in the dark. If they use facial recognition, surely they wouldn't be able to see you unless we are 2000 years into the future. So when springtrap jumps on you after the lights go out, is this even possible?








-
on topic: I liked the good ending of FNAF 3. (I never actually played a game in this series but I watched some lp's on youtube cuz wynaut.)


----------



## lazuli

why do ppl say hes milking the series
this is one guy who worked very hard to get the 2 + 3 out because ppl wanted them by popular demand
diff playing styles for each of the games. he made all three games in a short amount of time
i think hes doing a gr8 job (・ε・`*)

also i dont think a fourth game is likely bc


Spoiler:  



the good ending shows that the kids souls are now put to rest (supposedly). the kids who originally haunted the animatronics in the first place. idk just me


----------



## Bowie

I really hate when people say he's milking the series. He loves what he does, and in fairness, he has a family to support. He loves making games, and people seem to be enjoying them, so what's the big deal? He does it all himself, and I don't think he gets nearly enough credit for that. He worked his butt off to get this far, and he deserves all the money he gets from the series, if you ask me.


----------



## Amissapanda

computertrash said:


> also i dont think a fourth game is likely bc
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> the good ending shows that the kids souls are now put to rest (supposedly). the kids who originally haunted the animatronics in the first place. idk just me



Well, they kind of explained why the possibility could be real in the "hint" that the original poster above said is in the extra letters.



Spoiler



It spells out "fredbears". And in game 2, the phone guy talks about a place before the pizza shop called "Fred Bear's Family Diner". That would make the fourth game a possible prequel to everything. The place where the first kid---the crying kid, died by the hands of the purple man.

I don't think it makes sense for Scott to continue where 3 ended, but if he's going back to the beginning of it all, I can see how it makes sense to work from those roots. It's a story we don't know yet, aside from that one mini-game in FNAF 2 that has been theorized to take place at the diner. And if that mini-game is to be believed to take place at the diner, that's where the purple guy killed the first child.


----------



## oath2order

I say that if there's a fourth, then he's milking it because the *story is wrapped up*


----------



## Beardo

I don't actually play the games, but I like the story so I just want more Game Theories on it tbh


----------



## Cory

oath2order said:


> I say that if there's a fourth, then he's milking it because the *story is wrapped up*



No its not wrapped up. The fourth game will be at the original restaurant


----------



## oath2order

Cory said:


> No its not wrapped up. The fourth game will be at the original restaurant



Yes it is. 



Spoiler



The place burns down, the children rest. Story over.


----------



## Cory

oath2order said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The place burns down, the children rest. Story over.



yea thats THE LAST PLACE


----------



## oath2order

Cory said:


> yea thats THE LAST RESTAURANT



just let the game rest


----------



## Gregriii

Okay we know how it ends but we don't know how it started. So yeah its possible a 4th one

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> The above screenshot does not belong to me, but it is supposedly a (now removed) announcement from Scott Cawthon, debunking rumours that the third game is the last in the series. If you put together the additional letters he adds, you'll discover what the next game is to be about.



Its fake. If you see it says that they're 5 announcements, and if this one was real there should be 6 announcements, not 5


----------



## oswaldies

*screams and hides* 
THAT GAME IS FULL OF EVILNESS


----------



## kasane

So basically at this point if there was to be a fourth FNAF game it's basically just to tell the story of Fredbear's Family Diner as well as the kids...


----------



## Silversea

Unless he took a real radical change of events and did something completely different.


----------



## Rasha

I'm kind of disappointed with this sequel, the story here makes it less scary and no new animatronics other than "weathered bonnie" plus 2 maps and a **** load of things to do in so little time is so frustrating and not fun!


----------



## kasane

Gregriii said:


> Okay we know how it ends but we don't know how it started. So yeah its possible a 4th one
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Its fake. If you see it says that they're 5 announcements, and if this one was real there should be 6 announcements, not 5



Yeahhh so basically there's no FNAF4 then.

There's literally no point, but I'm still curious as to who was the actual culprit for the Bite of '87 >:|


----------



## Psydye

Last time I played FNaF's I actually MANAGED to get to night 3....w00t!


----------



## Gregriii

I don't think a 4th game, but real game with animatronic and everything is coming out, but I expect that he will release the fnaf 4 in the minigame style to tell the timeline and everything


----------



## Kimber

Cory said:


> yea thats THE LAST PLACE



Also not all the children are put to rest. We haven't seen what happened to the soul of the child in BB, and the toy animals could also potentially be haunted.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Okay guys. Let's put this great game down. It's over. Even though we still have great mysteries to solve. Let's put this game to rest...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Holy crap The Lord of Christ why haven't you posted this picture of lover of god


----------



## Amissapanda

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Okay guys. Let's put this great game down. It's over. Even though we still have great mysteries to solve. Let's put this game to rest...



But half the fun of fictional media in general is continuing to theorize and create fan content for it long after the game/show/etc are done and over with. Whether or not it's over, there's no reason to "put it to rest". I highly encourage people to keep talking about it and sharing their ideas and creative concepts or other comments. That's what being part of a fandom _is_.

Certainly not discouraging people to stop talking about it/stop discussing the possibility of future content, etc, like quite a few of you have been doing.


----------



## lazuli

Kimber said:


> Also not all the children are put to rest. We haven't seen what happened to the soul of the child in BB, and the toy animals could also potentially be haunted.



ppl dont think bb is real
he has a fairly large sign when hes in the prize corner and in the office
but not in the vent

so ppl think bb is just a hallucination



ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Okay guys. Let's put this great game down. It's over. Even though we still have great mysteries to solve. Let's put this game to rest...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Holy crap The Lord of Christ why haven't you posted this picture of lover of god
> 
> View attachment 86984



ppl are freaking out, sayin the light makes a 4


----------



## Gregriii

computertrash said:


> ppl dont think bb is real
> he has a fairly large sign when hes in the prize corner and in the office
> but not in the vent
> 
> so ppl think bb is just a hallucination
> 
> 
> 
> ppl are freaking out, sayin the light makes a 4



Well Toy Chica has the beak in the stage and after no, is she an hallucination?

And lol, the games cannot finish, I mean EVERYTHING that people say is specullation, It can be something obvious but we don't know anything about the game, so scott needs to confirm everything a make a timeline.


----------



## lazuli

Gregriii said:


> Well Toy Chica has the beak in the stage and after no, is she an hallucination?
> 
> And lol, the games cannot finish, I mean EVERYTHING that people say is specullation, It can be something obvious but we don't know anything about the game, so scott needs to confirm everything a make a timeline.



toy chica can actually kill you. bb doesnt, he just lures the other animatronics to the office (since fnaf3 shows springtrap following the sound of him laughing)
the concept of her havin a removable beak isnt too far-fetched.


----------



## Gregriii

computertrash said:


> toy chica can actually kill you. bb doesnt, he just lures the other animatronics to the office (since fnaf3 shows springtrap following the sound of him laughing)
> the concept of her havin a removable beak isnt too far-fetched.



Yeah but he disables the light so I don't think an hallucination could do this?

And well I think that he doesn't jumpscare you because he represents a kid and it's like he doesn't want to hurt you but idk


----------



## lazuli

Gregriii said:


> Yeah but he disables the light so I don't think an hallucination could do this?
> 
> And well I think that he doesn't jumpscare you because he represents a kid and it's like he doesn't want to hurt you but idk



yet he jumpscares you in fnaf3
im not saying that yeah he is a hallucination, its just that many ppl think that.

=

bbblargh my brother died on night 3 on fnaf1 and he has yet to continue playing


----------



## Gregriii

computertrash said:


> yet he jumpscares you in fnaf3
> im not saying that yeah he is a hallucination, its just that many ppl think that.
> 
> =
> 
> bbblargh my brother died on night 3 on fnaf1 and he has yet to continue playing



But in fnaf 3 he's a hallucination


----------



## Kimber

Gregriii said:


> But in fnaf 3 he's a hallucination



But he has a jumpscare, which means that there's some sort of spirit attached to him, right? The hallucinations were caused but the spirits still trapped in the remnants of what was found at the old location. BB having a hallucination shows that he is haunted, and has some sort of a soul attached to him, although we don't know what it is.


----------



## Bowie

Kimber said:


> But he has a jumpscare, which means that there's some sort of spirit attached to him, right? The hallucinations were caused but the spirits still trapped in the remnants of what was found at the old location. BB having a hallucination shows that he is haunted, and has some sort of a soul attached to him, although we don't know what it is.



The whole idea is that the ventilation errors trigger you to have hallucinations about the animatronics that were salvaged. Though they are in the building, their movements are just hallucinations. A good piece of evidence is the hallucination of Mangle, where she appears outside your office even though she is clearly still inside the box.


----------



## Ruru

I've played and beaten all three. My personal favorite is the third because of the voice added feature.  I really like it's added creepiness as well!


----------



## Kimber

Bowie said:


> The whole idea is that the ventilation errors trigger you to have hallucinations about the animatronics that were salvaged. Though they are in the building, their movements are just hallucinations. A good piece of evidence is the hallucination of Mangle, where she appears outside your office even though she is clearly still inside the box.



If that we're true wouldn't Bonnie be a hallucination too? I think it's safe to say at this point that everything has significance and nothing's as simple as it seems in order to figure out what's going on.


----------



## Bowie

Kimber said:


> If that we're true wouldn't Bonnie be a hallucination too? I think it's safe to say at this point that everything has significance and nothing's as simple as it seems in order to figure out what's going on.



Bonnie isn't in Five Nights at Freddy's 3.


----------



## kasane

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Okay guys. Let's put this great game down. It's over. Even though we still have great mysteries to solve. Let's put this game to rest...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Holy crap The Lord of Christ why haven't you posted this picture of lover of god
> 
> View attachment 86984



Yeah but then in the newspaper clip where it says that Fazbear's Fright burns to the ground, if you brighten up the picture you can faintly make out Springtrap's head at the back...
I dunno if that's just a little easter egg left by Scott or if it has any meaning to it.


----------



## Kimber

KitsuneNikki said:


> Yeah but then in the newspaper clip where it says that Fazbear's Fright burns to the ground, if you brighten up the picture you can faintly make out Springtrap's head at the back...
> I dunno if that's just a little easter egg left by Scott or if it has any meaning to it.



I'm so glad I'm not the only one who noticed this! Doesn't that seem more like a Springtrap took the Freddy doll than a Freddy's done type of message? Does to me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> Bonnie isn't in Five Nights at Freddy's 3.



There has to be some reason for that, right? Whether we assume that the hallucinations are just that or are actual vengeful spirits, Bonnie should be one as well. So something more must be going on with Bonnie (possibly something having to do with shadow/glitch Bonnie?)


----------



## Gregriii

What I still can't understand is why in the trailer we see the original animatronics ;-;


----------



## Kimber

Gregriii said:


> What I still can't understand is why in the trailer we see the original animatronics ;-;



Which trailer are you talking about?


----------



## Gregriii

The one of fnaf 3


----------



## Bowie

Kimber said:


> There has to be some reason for that, right? Whether we assume that the hallucinations are just that or are actual vengeful spirits, Bonnie should be one as well. So something more must be going on with Bonnie (possibly something having to do with shadow/glitch Bonnie?)



When I say Bonnie isn't in Five Nights at Freddy's 3, I mean not as himself. It's very likely that the suit Purple Guy is wearing (Springtrap) is just a withered Bonnie suit. It would explain why Bonnie is practically everywhere in the trailer and, to be honest, the Purple Guy wearing a purple suit just seems the most plausible. Also, we don't know where the Springtrap suit came from, but if it's Bonnie, it would make a lot more sense.


----------



## Kimber

Bowie said:


> When I say Bonnie isn't in Five Nights at Freddy's 3, I mean not as himself. It's very likely that the suit Purple Guy is wearing (Springtrap) is just a withered Bonnie suit. It would explain why Bonnie is practically everywhere in the trailer and, to be honest, the Purple Guy wearing a purple suit just seems the most plausible. Also, we don't know where the Springtrap suit came from, but if it's Bonnie, it would make a lot more sense.



Springtrap is not Bonnie. Bonnie was disassembled like the other animatronics and is in pieces outside the safe room when you go in as the ghost and scare the purple guy into Springtrap.


----------



## Bowie

Kimber said:


> Springtrap is not Bonnie. Bonnie was disassembled like the other animatronics and is in pieces outside the safe room when you go in as the ghost and scare the purple guy into Springtrap.



That was a depiction of Fredbear's Family Diner. The Bonnie I'm thinking of is the one from the very first game.


----------



## Kimber

Bowie said:


> That was a depiction of Fredbear's Family Diner. The Bonnie I'm thinking of is the one from the very first game.



The first game happened chronologically after the Springtrap thing at Fredbear's Family Diner, so if Bonnie's there then he can't also be Springtrap locked in the safe room.


----------



## Bowie

Kimber said:


> The first game happened chronologically after the Springtrap thing at Fredbear's Family Diner, so if Bonnie's there then he can't also be Springtrap locked in the safe room.



You've got it confused. The animatronics from Five Nights at Freddy's 2 are the original animatronics from Fredbear's Family Diner. Using the few remaining parts, the animatronics were rebuilt for the attempted revamp which takes place in the first game. Springtrap is basically scraps of the dissembled Bonnie. You have to remember that Bonnie didn't even have a head back in the second game, but in the first game it had returned, and I would imagine it would be just as easy to repair the rest of him.


----------



## lazuli

so chronologically, its
fnaf4 > fnaf2 > fnaf1 > fnaf3
or what??


----------



## Bowie

computertrash said:


> so chronologically, its
> fnaf4 > fnaf2 > fnaf1 > fnaf3
> or what??



I'm not entirely sure about Five Nights at Freddy's 3, but I would assume that's right.


----------



## lazuli

Bowie said:


> I'm not entirely sure about Five Nights at Freddy's 3, but I would assume that's right.



bc fnaf3 is a museum full of junk from the previous restaurants, yeh
bb and foxy are hallucinations (along with some others i cant think of right now lmao) so i guess it would be right


----------



## Bowie

computertrash said:


> bc fnaf3 is a museum full of junk from the previous restaurants, yeh
> bb and foxy are hallucinations (along with some others i cant think of right now lmao) so i guess it would be right



Actually, yes, you're right. It would be impossible for Five Nights at Freddy's 3 to be a prequel when it has stuff from all the previous restaurants.


----------



## oswaldies

I hate this game.
Ew


----------



## Gregriii

Bowie said:


> When I say Bonnie isn't in Five Nights at Freddy's 3, I mean not as himself. It's very likely that the suit Purple Guy is wearing (Springtrap) is just a withered Bonnie suit. It would explain why Bonnie is practically everywhere in the trailer and, to be honest, the Purple Guy wearing a purple suit just seems the most plausible. Also, we don't know where the Springtrap suit came from, but if it's Bonnie, it would make a lot more sense.



Springtrap can't be Bonnie because he was at FredBears with Golden Freddy, and later he was scrapped along with GF.


----------



## lazuli

sailoreamon said:


> I hate this game.
> Ew



ok but why did you post in here sayin you hate it
you tryin to get tbt or what

=

i wonder if that one guy will make/has made rl chica and bonnie animatronics


----------



## Bowie

Gregriii said:


> Springtrap can't be Bonnie because he was at FredBears with Golden Freddy, and later he was scrapped along with GF.



I wonder where Golden Chica is.


----------



## Gregriii

Bowie said:


> I wonder where Golden Chica is.



Chica is golden????


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bowie said:


> You've got it confused. The animatronics from Five Nights at Freddy's 2 are the original animatronics from Fredbear's Family Diner. Using the few remaining parts, the animatronics were rebuilt for the attempted revamp which takes place in the first game. Springtrap is basically scraps of the dissembled Bonnie. You have to remember that Bonnie didn't even have a head back in the second game, but in the first game it had returned, and I would imagine it would be just as easy to repair the rest of him.



Springtrap is the original Bonnie from the first iteration of the franchise, Fredbear's Diner. Where there were only two animatronics, Golden Freddy and Golden Bonnie, which at that point in time weren't considered "golden" because they were the first of their kind.

Then you fast forward a bit to a Freddy's that hasn't been really talked about much, which came before the one in FNAF2. It introduced a new brown Freddy and a blue Bonnie, along with Foxy and Chica, and the two previous animatronics were put into storage and only used during special events, where the Golden Bonnie suit would be used as a wearable outfit, since that's what it was built to be used for.
Image for support:







Also dialogue support from FNAF3


The killer didn't use the suit for his first kill. He found a child outside by themselves crying and took that opportunity to murder them and then drove off. That child's body was found and it caused the Fredbear's Diner to close down.
Years later the company resurfaced and opened a new chain and introduced two brand new animatronics, Chica and Foxy, along with a completely revamped Freddy and Bonnie. This was the first Freddy Fazbear's Pizza.
The killer from the Fredbear's Diner was hired as a security guard at this Freddy Fazbear's Pizza, where he used the Golden Bonnie(Springtrap) suit to lure children into a back room during the day and kept them there until closing, where he killed them and stuffed their bodies into the animatronics.

People started complaining about the smell and the various liquids oozing from the animatronics, and along with the reports of missing children from this place caused it to close down. This is where the current games come into play.



Five Nights at Freddy's 2 is the first in the series of the games right now in terms of chronology. This chain opened after the original Freddy Fazbear's Pizza and introduced even more things than the previous. Completely redone, kid friendly animatronics complete with a built in police database access. The old suits were still there and being used for parts.
In Five Nights at Freddy's 2 the phone guy calls you and tells you on night six that somebody used one of the suits, a yellow one that was in the back, and all the animatronics are going nuts now and the building is closed down due to an investigation. This is because he killed more kids(in the Five Nights at Freddy's 2 building) and it pissed off the already possessed animatronics.


Spoiler: Image for support, too large to put without a spoiler











Then the next day when you(the security guard) are switched to the day shift you're watching the last birthday party the building has and you're bitten by one of the animatronics, which tears a chunk out of your frontal lobe. This is the bite of 87 that is mentioned in a phone call in Five Nights at Freddy's 1.

Fast forward to Five Nights at Freddy's 1 now. The old child friendly animatronics are scrapped because one of them caused the bite of 87(probably Mangle) and the original animatronics are brought back and the franchise has to use a smaller building to compensate for the lack of funding they are receiving due to their ridiculously horrible history. Much of the first game really isn't that important story wise other than the phone guy being killed. But during the minigames in Five Nights at Freddys three, the first game ends up being extremely relevant to the story.

On Night 5 of Five Nights at Freddy's 3 you listen to the phone guy talk through the training video again, but this time he is sending out a warning about the safe room. Dialogue here
He mentions Spring Bonnie(Springtrap/Golden Bonnie) has been noticeably loose and says that under no circumstances is it safe to wear and to stay away from it.
On Night 6 you hear the continuation of this. Dialogue here
He explains that the back room is being sealed up and that under company policy nobody is to discuss the existence of this safe room to anyone, including family and friends, and that it will be like it never existed.

This is due to the fact that the killer used the Spring Bonnie(Springtrap/Golden Bonnie) to hide away from the ghosts of the children he had killed and the suit malfunctioned and killed him inside of it.
You can watch the Five Nights at Freddy's 3 night minigames here to see the events that occur right before the night 6 training video phone call.

The killer went back to the building in Five Nights at Freddy's 1 to destroy the original suits possessed by the children. Support for this can be seen in the video I linked above for the minigames in FNAF 3. The layout mimics the layout in the first game with the exception of the safe room, which wasn't shown in the first game because it was company policy to leave them out of the floor and security plans. The killer leads the animatronics to the safe room but they are unable to enter because they are programmed to not leave the building and don't recognize the safe room as part of the building. As they go to leave he runs out of the room and dismantles them.
After he has dismantled every animatronic he is confronted by the ghosts themselves inside of the safe room, where he panics and puts on the Spring Bonnie suit, either unaware of the danger it posed or just in panic. As he stands there laughing thinking he is safe the suit locks itself into place and kills him. This is why the rooms are being sealed off and why nobody is allowed to mention the room exists, to cover up the whole thing so the company can't be responsible.


Then comes Five Nights at Freddy's 3. These punk teenagers call up a guy that helped build the Freddy Fazbear's Pizza from the first game, where the safe room had been sealed, with the killer dead inside of the Spring Bonnie suit. He mentions in his Night 2 phone call that they, "Found one. A real one." in a room that had been boarded up and hidden. They bring the suit into their horror attraction, which is almost a carbon copy of a Freddy Fazbear's Pizza. The killer is possessing the suit he is in, or his dead body, and either tries to kill the player or just attempts to get into the office where you are for some other reason.

At the end of Five Nights at Freddy's 3, if you do the nightmare mode(Night 6) and complete it you get to see a newspaper ad discussing how Fazbear's Fright has burned down and that a few salvaged items are being auctioned off. Brightening the image shows that Springtrap is in the background and is likely being auctioned off.

From that point on it's all guessing. Springtrap could have been the reason behind the building burning down and why he was able to make it out safely or you could have burned it down in an attempt to take Springtrap down with it. But what is clear is that it did in fact burn down and that Springtrap made it out.


----------



## Bowie

Prof Gallows said:


> Springtrap is the original Bonnie from the first iteration of the franchise, Fredbear's Diner. Where there were only two animatronics, Golden Freddy and Golden Bonnie, which at that point in time weren't considered "golden" because they were the first of their kind.
> 
> Then you fast forward a bit to a Freddy's that hasn't been really talked about much, which came before the one in FNAF2. It introduced a new brown Freddy and a blue Bonnie, along with Foxy and Chica, and the two previous animatronics were put into storage and only used during special events, where the Golden Bonnie suit would be used as a wearable outfit, since that's what it was built to be used for.
> Image for support:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also dialogue support from FNAF3
> 
> 
> The killer didn't use the suit for his first kill. He found a child outside by themselves crying and took that opportunity to murder them and then drove off. That child's body was found and it caused the Fredbear's Diner to close down.
> Years later the company resurfaced and opened a new chain and introduced two brand new animatronics, Chica and Foxy, along with a completely revamped Freddy and Bonnie. This was the first Freddy Fazbear's Pizza.
> The killer from the Fredbear's Diner was hired as a security guard at this Freddy Fazbear's Pizza, where he used the Golden Bonnie(Springtrap) suit to lure children into a back room during the day and kept them there until closing, where he killed them and stuffed their bodies into the animatronics.
> 
> People started complaining about the smell and the various liquids oozing from the animatronics, and along with the reports of missing children from this place caused it to close down. This is where the current games come into play.
> 
> 
> 
> Five Nights at Freddy's 2 is the first in the series of the games right now in terms of chronology. This chain opened after the original Freddy Fazbear's Pizza and introduced even more things than the previous. Completely redone, kid friendly animatronics complete with a built in police database access. The old suits were still there and being used for parts.
> In Five Nights at Freddy's 2 the phone guy calls you and tells you on night six that somebody used one of the suits, a yellow one that was in the back, and all the animatronics are going nuts now and the building is closed down due to an investigation. This is because he killed more kids(in the Five Nights at Freddy's 2 building) and it pissed off the already possessed animatronics.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Image for support, too large to put without a spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the next day when you(the security guard) are switched to the day shift you're watching the last birthday party the building has and you're bitten by one of the animatronics, which tears a chunk out of your frontal lobe. This is the bite of 87 that is mentioned in a phone call in Five Nights at Freddy's 1.
> 
> Fast forward to Five Nights at Freddy's 1 now. The old child friendly animatronics are scrapped because one of them caused the bite of 87(probably Mangle) and the original animatronics are brought back and the franchise has to use a smaller building to compensate for the lack of funding they are receiving due to their ridiculously horrible history. Much of the first game really isn't that important story wise other than the phone guy being killed. But during the minigames in Five Nights at Freddys three, the first game ends up being extremely relevant to the story.
> 
> On Night 5 of Five Nights at Freddy's 3 you listen to the phone guy talk through the training video again, but this time he is sending out a warning about the safe room. Dialogue here
> He mentions Spring Bonnie(Springtrap/Golden Bonnie) has been noticeably loose and says that under no circumstances is it safe to wear and to stay away from it.
> On Night 6 you hear the continuation of this. Dialogue here
> He explains that the back room is being sealed up and that under company policy nobody is to discuss the existence of this safe room to anyone, including family and friends, and that it will be like it never existed.
> 
> This is due to the fact that the killer used the Spring Bonnie(Springtrap/Golden Bonnie) to hide away from the ghosts of the children he had killed and the suit malfunctioned and killed him inside of it.
> You can watch the Five Nights at Freddy's 3 night minigames here to see the events that occur right before the night 6 training video phone call.
> 
> The killer went back to the building in Five Nights at Freddy's 1 to destroy the original suits possessed by the children. Support for this can be seen in the video I linked above for the minigames in FNAF 3. The layout mimics the layout in the first game with the exception of the safe room, which wasn't shown in the first game because it was company policy to leave them out of the floor and security plans. The killer leads the animatronics to the safe room but they are unable to enter because they are programmed to not leave the building and don't recognize the safe room as part of the building. As they go to leave he runs out of the room and dismantles them.
> After he has dismantled every animatronic he is confronted by the ghosts themselves inside of the safe room, where he panics and puts on the Spring Bonnie suit, either unaware of the danger it posed or just in panic. As he stands there laughing thinking he is safe the suit locks itself into place and kills him. This is why the rooms are being sealed off and why nobody is allowed to mention the room exists, to cover up the whole thing so the company can't be responsible.
> 
> 
> Then comes Five Nights at Freddy's 3. These punk teenagers call up a guy that helped build the Freddy Fazbear's Pizza from the first game, where the safe room had been sealed, with the killer dead inside of the Spring Bonnie suit. He mentions in his Night 2 phone call that they, "Found one. A real one." in a room that had been boarded up and hidden. They bring the suit into their horror attraction, which is almost a carbon copy of a Freddy Fazbear's Pizza. The killer is possessing the suit he is in, or his dead body, and either tries to kill the player or just attempts to get into the office where you are for some other reason.
> 
> At the end of Five Nights at Freddy's 3, if you do the nightmare mode(Night 6) and complete it you get to see a newspaper ad discussing how Fazbear's Fright has burned down and that a few salvaged items are being auctioned off. Brightening the image shows that Springtrap is in the background and is likely being auctioned off.
> 
> From that point on it's all guessing. Springtrap could have been the reason behind the building burning down and why he was able to make it out safely or you could have burned it down in an attempt to take Springtrap down with it. But what is clear is that it did in fact burn down and that Springtrap made it out.



You win this round, Gallows.


----------



## Mini Mario

People say that you can fully see purple guy's head in this picture, but I can't see it. Can someone hightlight or circle something for me to show me a clearer view?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Mini Mario said:


> People say that you can fully see purple guy's head in this picture, but I can't see it. Can someone hightlight or circle something for me to show me a clearer view?








Just need a bigger image


Edit: But for the sake of comparison I blacked out everything but the face:


----------



## Mini Mario

Prof Gallows said:


> Just need a bigger image
> 
> 
> Edit: But for the sake of comparison I blacked out everything but the face:



I thought that was the inside of the suit, and the eyes were part of an endoskeleton?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Mini Mario said:


> I thought that was the inside of the suit, and the eyes were part of an endoskeleton?



Nah it's the dead body's head.






Here you can see it from the front and a bit better. The teeth are a big giveaway here.

You can see the face pretty clear when Springtrap jumpscares you from the right too, when he climbs out of a vent or runs across your screen.


----------



## Amissapanda

I got a kick out of this. Perhaps some of you might, as well.


----------



## TinyCentaur

Amissapanda said:


> I got a kick out of this. Perhaps some of you might, as well.



this is beautiful.
Mark's face when he screeched though omg ;u;


----------



## GumCat

So this thread is a long way from the original post but man do I love FNAF. I started just watching the Markiplier playthroughs and immediately loved it. Something about taking something from my childhood like Chuck E. Cheese animatronics and making it into horror-survival is awesome. Way different between watching and playing, though. I convinced a friend to play with me and I was so scared but I was so diligent, too, because I had seen so many playthroughs and knew what to do. Checking everything but keeping my battery afloat. When I made it through Game 1 Night 3 on my own I felt so uniquely accomplished. I don't think any other game really has given me quite the same feeling. And it's so simplistic, basically an albinoblacksheep game a better budget. Something about that just makes it perfect. Anyway, that's been me declaring my love for FNAF.


----------



## Caius

Prof Gallows said:


> Nah it's the dead body's head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see it from the front and a bit better. The teeth are a big giveaway here.
> 
> You can see the face pretty clear when Springtrap jumpscares you from the right too, when he climbs out of a vent or runs across your screen.



Jesus tapdancing christ I never noticed that.


----------



## eggs

i remember the first day it came out and people on tumblr were freaking out about it, saying, "don't look up fnaf". i looked it up anyway. scarred me for (ironically) five days straight. i couldn't go to sleep without being in a bed with others and some kind of light on. ;n;

now, i think it's just silly!


----------



## Silversea

What because of the game or the fan art?

Assuming the fan art scars people which maybe it does I haven't seen much /notyet


----------



## Mayor-Hazel

Is it bad when Purple guy dies i kinda cried a little?  I'm sorry but i love purple guy (even tho he was a murder but still)

plus this video of it is just plain awesome:









it is safe go say this guy is dead but he is controlling springtrap somehow...


----------



## ToxiFoxy

I think there will be another game becuz Springtrap survived, and there is the point where in the third game there is also a Bad Ending not JUST a good ending so maybe there will be a game linked to the bad ending, btw did anyone else notice in the good ending Golden Freddy's head did not show up but in the bad ending it did, that confuses me :3


----------



## lazuli

Mayor-Hazel said:


> Is it bad when Purple guy dies i kinda cried a little?  I'm sorry but i love purple guy (even tho he was a murder but still)



yes it is bad
how do you love a child murderer
thats just
??????????

=

my little brother has fnaf1 on the kindle but he doesnt want to play it bc its 'too tough' for him. blegh


----------



## Manzanas

*Evee said:


> I think there will be another game becuz Springtrap survived



Really? Didn't he burn with the building when it caught fire?


----------



## lazuli

Manzanas said:


> Really? Didn't he burn with the building when it caught fire?



good ending shows the newspaper clipping with the freddy doll. when brightened + enhanced, you can see springtrap in the back
most people assume that springtrap 'survived'.


----------



## Bowie

I can't stop thinking about how everything that could be salvaged from the building got auctioned off. The hallucinated animatronics all look torched, meaning that after the fire, they survived. That means that they can still be auctioned off since they're not completely destroyed. Give them a new casing and you're all set. 

I know the ones you see are all just hallucinations, but I wouldn't be surprised if that's how they look currently. Foxy's missing a hook, remember. The fire must've demolished all the animatronic parts in the box in the office, and I recall Foxy's hook being in there, so it would make sense for Foxy to be in decent condition but missing the hook.


----------



## Manzanas

computertrash said:


> good ending shows the newspaper clipping with the freddy doll. when brightened + enhanced, you can see springtrap in the back
> most people assume that springtrap 'survived'.



I didn't know that, thanks for telling me.



Spoiler



I thought the image of the lifeless masks in the good ending implied the children were finally able to rest in peace with the soul of their killer gone, but if Springtrap really survived, I guess that wasn't the case.


----------



## Bowie

Here are two possible images of Golden Freddy. The second one looks fake to me, but the first one appears to be genuine. If not, I'm impressed by how convincing they made it look.


----------



## Mayor-Hazel

Bowie said:


> Here are two possible images of Golden Freddy. The second one looks fake to me, but the first one appears to be genuine. If not, I'm impressed by how convincing they made it look.



the first one is real the second one i believe is fake...

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> yes it is bad
> how do you love a child murderer
> thats just
> ??????????



The Fandom made me like him... i have other reason too... XD


----------



## Amissapanda

Mayor-Hazel said:


> The Fandom made me like him... i have other reason too... XD



Don't feel bad or guilty about it. There are _a lot_ of people who like fictional villains of all kinds and there's nothing wrong with that. It's not bad. It's freaking _fiction_. They can be interesting characters in their own right, even if they do terrible things. I bet people would be hard-pressed to say they have hated every villain character ever and never thought they were interesting or liked any of them.


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Well in the FNAF 3 teaser trailer when it talks about Springtrap one of the lines says "He always comes back" so I am thinking that line has something to do with Springtrap surviving


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bowie said:


> I can't stop thinking about how everything that could be salvaged from the building got auctioned off. The hallucinated animatronics all look torched, meaning that after the fire, they survived. That means that they can still be auctioned off since they're not completely destroyed. Give them a new casing and you're all set.
> 
> I know the ones you see are all just hallucinations, but I wouldn't be surprised if that's how they look currently. Foxy's missing a hook, remember. The fire must've demolished all the animatronic parts in the box in the office, and I recall Foxy's hook being in there, so it would make sense for Foxy to be in decent condition but missing the hook.



If you go off of the minigames you do each night where the purple guy dismantles all of them I'd say that other than being a bit soggy and old they should be in okay condition, just in parts. 

The hallucinations are probably just premonitions of the building burning down, since the teenager guy on the phone does mention that the fire hazard thing is a "real possibility". Since you're working at the place it's probably pretty likely you have some knowledge of Fazbear's history so mix that paranoia of the place burning down with your already paranoid feelings of being in a haunted house with a lack of air and you've got some crazy tripped up hallucinations.

But really it could be anything. Just pure aesthetic or some sort of hidden meanings nobody has figured out yet or no meaning at all. The whole series backstory wouldn't even exist if it wasn't for people coming up with it all. Scott really just made it up as he went lol.


----------



## Caius

Prof Gallows said:


> Scott really just made it up as he went lol.



I'm more interested in the fan theories than I really should be. This 'story by the players' thing has a bunch of merit.


----------



## ToxiFoxy

A lot of people have been theorizing that the marionette is the child that dies in the "Give Life" game outside the pizzeria or whatever the mini-game is called :3 Personally I go along with the theory that is shown in the Living Tombstones FNAF 2 song (will link at the bottom) that the Mom of the child who is in the Golden Freddy suit is the marionette. The theory goes something like this, when the mom was busy calling someone her child tries to get her attention but she ignores him so he walks away. He sees the Freddy Fazbear's Pizza Place and goes inside. He plays with other children and watches the animatronics. He sees either Freddy or Toy Freddy and trusts the animatronic, he follows him around and the animatronic lures him into a room with 4 other children. The animatronic is really purple guy and so he comes out of the suit and kills the children. The mother never was able to find her child so she commits suicide from the pain of her sadness. The mother haunted the pizzeria and possessed the marionette. She gave each child the gift of life by being able to possess the animatronic suits and roam around the pizzeria, including her son. So in the mini-game "Give Life" I believe she is giving the children their life back, four of them. I believe the child in the mini-game outside is her child and she is reliving her child's death when the purple man outside kills the child during the mini-game, but she was still able to bring him back. One of the lyrics from the song is "I can't wait for the cliff at the end at the river" which is the lyric showing that she killed herself. Another lyric, "It won't be long before I become a puppet" is showing that she possessed the marionette. This is completely just a theory that I have heard and added in a few of my opinions on too. Here is the link to the FNAF 2 song-  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gk-aCL6eyGc


----------



## PandaNikita

http://www.twitch.tv/pandanikita/profile

FNAF stream soon (I'm a noob at streaming but this is for my bb Satani lol)


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Just a shout to my fellow FNAFers, it's been confirmed by Scott that the movie rumors going around are indeed true. Warner Bros has decided to take the FNAF franchise on and bring it to the theaters. http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/video-game-five-nights-at-787061

I have a feeling it'll be given the RL Stine treatment and served to younger kids though? :/


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Just a shout to my fellow FNAFers, it's been confirmed by Scott that the movie rumors going around are indeed true. Warner Bros has decided to take the FNAF franchise on and bring it to the theaters. http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/video-game-five-nights-at-787061
> 
> I have a feeling it'll be given the RL Stine treatment and served to younger kids though? :/



I hope not, I want the full blown movie experience, complete with jumpscares. I actually said in the IRC once it would be cool to make a movie of FNAF.


----------



## oath2order

this is what the FNaF movie is.


----------



## lazuli

oath2order said:


> this is what the FNaF movie is.



http://bonnie-the-rabbit.tumblr.com/post/115808911905/fnaf-movie-more-like

=

lots of ppl want markiplier to play the security guard.
hopin its actually terrifying and tense.


----------



## Bowie

Seeing a real life Mangle is the only thing that's keeping me interested in the idea of a film.


----------



## J e s s i c a

Bowie said:


> Seeing a real life Mangle is the only thing that's keeping me interested in the idea of a film.



same and one other thing.....


The Marionette... I wanna see if they make him super cute and adorable (like I do) or mega creepy and weird (like he is in the game)


----------



## Finnian

im expecting it suck so hard.
i think itd be cool if it was about the murders and crap though

emily wants it to be about bb.




Spoiler:  maybe it'll be directed by whoever the heck made these



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfURu9Yj2Lw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5tK1iwoDyg


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> this is what the FNaF movie is.



More like:

"A group of teenagers sneak into an abandoned pizza restaurant and are relentlessly stalked and potentially killed off by the haunted animatronics."

Movies like this tend to only bring in half or less of the actual story/idea. From what I've read they don't even have any writers for the film yet so it's really up in the air if this will even become a thing. Regardless though I'd like to see a movie based off the games, even if it does suck lol


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> More like:
> 
> "A group of teenagers sneak into an abandoned pizza restaurant and are relentlessly stalked and potentially killed off by the haunted animatronics."
> 
> Movies like this tend to only bring in half or less of the actual story/idea. From what I've read they don't even have any writers for the film yet so it's really up in the air if this will even become a thing. Regardless though I'd like to see a movie based off the games, even if it does suck lol



it was a joke ._.


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> it was a joke ._.



I know. 

Second half of my post was just general rambling about the movie. The quotation marks were in reply to your post lol.


----------



## lazuli

itd be cool if the movie elaborated more on the actual events leading up to and after the bite of 87, as well as the kids and mike.


----------



## Astro Cake

Huh. I hope the movie at least has good, creepy ambient sounds. I don't have high hopes, though.


----------



## Jaebeommie

I really hope the movie doesn't suck. This is one scary movie I'd pay money to see in a theater.


----------



## ToxiFoxy

I just hope the movie is like PG-13 becuz I do not want it to be more of a child friendly movie. Unfortunately it will probably be like one of those lame cheesy horror movies, with predictable deaths, and predictable endings.


----------



## J e s s i c a

*Evee said:


> I just hope the movie is like PG-13 becuz I do not want it to be more of a child friendly movie. Unfortunately it will probably be like one of those lame cheesy horror movies, with predictable deaths, and predictable endings.



Yeah I don't want it to be a kids movie, I wanna see how the bite of 87 happen! Anyway I hope it clears up everything or most things... I'm hoping this will be the end of the series (if it does come and that is)


----------



## Bowie

A new teaser image has appeared on Scott Cawthon's website. The hat has disappeared, showing only the floor.


----------



## lazuli

Bowie said:


> A new teaser image has appeared on Scott Cawthon's website. The hat has disappeared, showing only the floor.



i just enhanced it n theres no hidden images are anything. huh.

=

has anyone heard of the five nights at fckboys 1 and 2 rpg games
im watching markplier play the second game right now lmao


----------



## Dr J

Still waiting for the FNAF bundle on steam.....


----------



## J e s s i c a

I can't believe people actually think that the pizzeria is real! haha!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

computertrash said:


> has anyone heard of the five nights at fckboys 1 and 2 rpg games
> im watching markplier play the second game right now lmao



I hadn't heard of it before you asked here and I went straight to watching it the other day. I finished watching Markiplier play both games and Ohhh my gosh it's hilarious. Drunkiplier is just as great. 
I love all the little (sometimes obvious) Earthbound references too


----------



## Kitkatkat123

I have all three games, 1 on my laptop, 2 and 3 on my phone. The only reason I haven't had a heartattack from it is because I played without sound on the first one XD. The second and third aren't as startling for me, and I have no idea why..... Foxy and Chica are bae c:


----------



## kasane

computertrash said:


> has anyone heard of the five nights at fckboys 1 and 2 rpg games
> im watching markplier play the second game right now lmao



Omg yes those games are just hilarious inhale my dong enragement child
Third one is out as well. Released on 4/20 ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Bowie

A new teaser image is up! This time, we see Freddy (possibly Springtrap) holding the hat which disappeared in the last teaser, with tiny Freddy heads on his torso. An official date for the new game is the 31st of October, 2015. A hidden message reveals the word nightmare.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Bowie, you beat me to it! It was just announced on the FNAF FB and I instantly thought of you and came on to tell you, lol.
I'm so excited. Something to look forward to!


----------



## Prof Gallows

went ahead and messed with it.


Says nightmare if you can't see it.


----------



## Bowie

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Bowie, you beat me to it! It was just announced on the FNAF FB and I instantly thought of you and came on to tell you, lol.
> I'm so excited. Something to look forward to!



Hey, sorry about that! Next time I'll leave it to you.


----------



## oswaldies

Prof Gallows said:


> went ahead and messed with it.
> 
> 
> Says nightmare if you can't see it.



This is why I hate this game.


----------



## Silversea

So what is it at right now? 21 nights at Freddy's?


----------



## Bowie

I know we've had three games, and we'll have four when this one is released, but I'm a little sad to hear the series will actually come to an end. I think it would've been nicer if he'd just made a fourth game (or left it at the third) came back to it when he had new ideas. If the ideas never came, he could've just stopped making them.


----------



## kasane

Yuuuuup, another FNAF game...
The miniature Freddy heads though

Guessing that the Nightmare Mode from FNAF3 would have something to do with the secret Nightmare message in the pic


----------



## Coach

I'm still waiting for the cupcake and the fan to get their own spin-off games


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

A new game, huh... hopefully it'll be up to the standards of the others and not just a way to please the fans begging for another one.


----------



## Gregriii

Creepy. Anyways, the Fnaf film thing is real? I saw the notice but if u look on wikipedia the 2017 films there is no fnaf?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

FNAF Film is official. Warner Brothers bought the rights to make a film. There's no trailer or release date confirmed yet.


----------



## Muffie

the fact that this game is going to take another 6 months to means this is prolly gonna be a trip

we all saw how fast he came out with games after announcing them, it was never close to 6 months! I'm super excited for this


----------



## Prof Gallows

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> FNAF Film is official. Warner Brothers bought the rights to make a film. There's no trailer or release date confirmed yet.



Or writers or pretty much anyone to work on it at all. The only real "official" fact is that they own the rights and can make a movie based off of it. It could be quite a while before they start doing any actual work toward it, if they do at all in the end.


----------



## UmaNation

who's kinda _new to FNAF?_


----------



## Bowie

Honestly? I think it should stay as a video game series. I wouldn't have said that before, but now that the next game is announced to be the final game in the series, a film adaptation may disrupt whatever masterpiece of an ending Scott gives us. It has a lot of potential as a film, but the feeling of dread from the first Five Nights at Freddy's game came from you interacting with the environment you were in. Watching somebody else go through that would just be like watching any Five Nights at Freddy's video on YouTube.


----------



## J e s s i c a

there is ment to be fnaf 4 as well as the movie but idk...


I'm super happy because my dad just got me a fnaf pencil case with my name on it ~


----------



## K9Ike

Theres a new song called die in a fire
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l18A5BOTlzE by living tombstone


----------



## Bowie

I kind of miss the endoskeleton character from the first two games. I assume he was Golden Freddy's endoskeleton, but I don't really know. He was fabulous, though.


----------



## Dr J

K9Ike said:


> Theres a new song called die in a fire
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l18A5BOTlzE by living tombstone



You linked to the first song. Had to search for the new one.


----------



## ToxiFoxy




----------



## Bowie

A new teaser image is up!


----------



## Prof Gallows

It's just another teaser image, this time it's a nightmare version of Bonnie. With the same sharp and scary features that Freddie had.

I thought about it and maybe this game will take place during/after the bite of 87? Could be you're the guy that was bit and you're dealing with surviving with half of your brain missing and having these awful nightmares of your previous job as the security guard(the guy that was bit is pretty likely the guard from Five Nights 2).

If that were the case then the game will keep it's typical 'sit and wait' style gameplay and somehow incorporate these nightmare versions of the animatronics. But that's just my guess.


----------



## kasane

Spoiler: Is it me or does it say 'Night' brightened up


----------



## kasane

Accidental double post ,-,


----------



## Renivere

My friend was playing in on his 24 hour stream and holy I was so freaked out.
He was even more freaked out cause he was actually playing it XDDD but jeez I couldn't sleep and I had to have someone talk to me until I fell asleep.


----------



## ToxiFoxy

KitsuneNikki said:


> Spoiler: Is it me or does it say 'Night' brightened up



Yeah it does I think it supposed to be Nightmare like the last one


----------



## Bowie

So, I decided to experiment with what an animatronic running through a vent may look like, and that was the result.


----------



## Bowie

Well, here's something I found on Reddit which completely eliminates my theory of Jeremy being the murderer.


----------



## Bowie

A new teaser image has been released! Isn't Chica looking fabulous? Oh, and who could forget that magnificent cupcake!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Love that the cupcake was included and looks like the others. Can't wait till Foxy.


----------



## kaylagirl

Bowie said:


> Well, here's something I found on Reddit which completely eliminates my theory of Jeremy being the murderer.



Jeremy?
Phone guy was definitely the murderer.


----------



## Bowie

kaylagirl said:


> Jeremy?
> Phone guy was definitely the murderer.



We don't know for sure, though.


----------



## Olivisigma

Ill try brighting the chica image up bound to be something

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or looking in the code

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG! I FOUND SOMETHING in the scottgame's code!

some words have 8 and 7 in them = Bite of 87.

The was it me? is where its questioning who did the bite!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also the image is named 4 i think u know what that means


----------



## kaylagirl

Bowie said:


> We don't know for sure, though.



Yeah, agree. But I'm 99% sure that Jeremy died and Phone Guy was the murderer. Phone Guy is the only person that makes sense (to me, at least). Can't wait until Halloween.


----------



## Bowie

At long last, we get Nightmare Foxy. This is the newest teaser image from Scott Cawthon's website, presenting to us the new and improved (for better or for worse) Foxy, who now has a tongue! I like this because, in the first game, he always looked like some creepy, menancing puppet when he used to peak out of Pirate Cove. Nightmare Foxy gives off that kind of impression. Out of all the animatronics in the fourth game so far, Nightmare Foxy is my favourite. The only thing I don't understand is how Foxy could be responsible for this, especially this version of Foxy. It's possible these new animatronics are gonna be part of a new Fazbear's Fright, explaining their obviously sinister appearances, but otherwise, I don't understand.

Five Nights at Freddy's 2 takes place in 1987, the year the bite is said to happen. I've always believed that Mangle was behind it, as Foxy was hidden away at the back and kids were responsible for her, well, mangled appearance. I don't know where these new animatronics came from or what they have to do with the bite. For now, though, we have Nightmare Foxy to worry about. Personally, I think it would be interesting if the final teaser was of a Nightmare Mangle, considering Phantom Mangle was arguably one of the most prominent phantoms in the third game.

Oh, and interestingly, when brightened, the image reads "out of order" instead of "nightmare" which, as we all know, was what used to be on the sign just outside Pirate Cove in the first game.


----------



## kaylagirl

Bowie said:


> At long last, we get Nightmare Foxy. This is the newest teaser image from Scott Cawthon's website, presenting to us the new and improved (for better or for worse) Foxy, who now has a tongue! I like this because, in the first game, he always looked like some creepy, menancing puppet when he used to peak out of Pirate Cove. Nightmare Foxy gives off that kind of impression. Out of all the animatronics in the fourth game so far, Nightmare Foxy is my favourite. The only thing I don't understand is how Foxy could be responsible for this, especially this version of Foxy. It's possible these new animatronics are gonna be part of a new Fazbear's Fright, explaining their obviously sinister appearances, but otherwise, I don't understand.
> 
> Five Nights at Freddy's 2 takes place in 1987, the year the bite is said to happen. I've always believed that Mangle was behind it, as Foxy was hidden away at the back and kids were responsible for her, well, mangled appearance. I don't know where these new animatronics came from or what they have to do with the bite. For now, though, we have Nightmare Foxy to worry about. Personally, I think it would be interesting if the final teaser was of a Nightmare Mangle, considering Phantom Mangle was arguably one of the most prominent phantoms in the third game.
> 
> Oh, and interestingly, when brightened, the image reads "out of order" instead of "nightmare" which, as we all know, was what used to be on the sign just outside Pirate Cove in the first game.



Nothing about that tongue is okay, dear Lord. O.O
So so excited for Halloween!
Even though I've yet to play FNAF 3... 2 spooki 4 me.


----------



## Starmanfan

New Teaser!  
and I noticed something:  It's hard to see, but If you look close enough you can see it.


----------



## Bowie

Starmanfan said:


> New Teaser! View attachment 97226
> and I noticed something: View attachment 97227 It's hard to see, but If you look close enough you can see it.



If you brighten up the bottom right corner of the image, you can also see a message reading "property of" with "er" visible at the end, which a lot of fans are speculating to say "fredbear's family diner".


----------



## zeldafromhyrule

I don't like this game at all, and it made me very mad to see people cosplaying as these characters for ACEN.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

zeldafromhyrule said:


> I don't like this game at all, and it made me very mad to see people cosplaying as these characters for ACEN.



Then why are you posting on this Thread? This is a thread where a talk about it, post theories and so on. It's not about people hating on it. If you don't like it then don't post here. It's just annoying and you don't need to post it.


----------



## Orchard

I like the games but I can see why others would get annoyed. FNAF is everywhere. I felt the same way about Harry Potter and Frozen- I mean, I thought both were decent, but people talked about them constantly!

I enjoyed playing the third game best, the first game a close second. I didn't like FNAF2, it was too chaotic and Balloon Boy drove me crazy. Plus the sound effects in the game were just odd. It sounded like there were dogs barking/yelping in the background and some weird clock/gong thing.

The stories and theories are cool.


----------



## Bowie

Well, this is the newest teaser image. It looks as if this animatronic mimics the reflection on the floor from the last teaser image.


----------



## Starmanfan

Scott presents us with a new teaser that I assume to be Springtrap.


"Terrible Things Come in Small Packages."


----------



## Bowie

Starmanfan said:


> Scott presents us with a new teaser that I assume to be Springtrap.
> View attachment 132595
> "Terrible Things Come in Small Packages."



If you brighten the image up, the location appears to have four doors, and the Springtrap in the chair is apparently called Plushtrap.


----------



## Gregriii

Maybe it's a reference that Springtrap that is the purple guy is actually the guard since he's like in a chair and watching us??? idk


----------



## Brobasaur

Those jump scares only worked on me the first two times. Kind of a lame game, but I like the story behind it. I'm hoping they make it into a horror movie franchise like. Friday the 13th.


----------



## Gregriii

Crying


----------



## 00jachna

Are there any jumpscares in the trailer?


----------



## Starmanfan

00jachna said:


> Are there any jumpscares in the trailer?



yes. nightmare bonnie.

Edit: According to numerous sources, Scott himself sent an email to Dawko (I believe) which said the release  date had been shifted completely to 8/8/2015, otherwise known as the one-year-anniversary of the series. He also plans to release a free game update on 10/31/2015 to keep the date special. Apparently the email was also credible because it said the trailer would come next weekend(or so) which it did.


----------



## Gregriii

mmm I guess that in FNAF 4 you're going to play as a kid (just look the background), and you won't be able to go out of your bedroom, well, you will but with a limited time (When we see Plushtrap we can obviously deduce that he's not in a part of a bedroom and we see a timer) 

Maybe the plot is that Plushtrap is one of the objects that were auctioned and it contains Purple's guy soul like Chucky and you have to stay all night woken up or your own nightmares will "kill" you


----------



## Bowie

I think it's possible Purple Guy is the child. This could be another prequel, explaining why Purple Guy hates Fazbear Entertainment so much. There are a few problems with my theory, such as his age when committing the crimes, but I think it definitely has some connection to him.


----------



## Espurr

Fun Fact:  There are currently more Five Nights at Freddy's fanfictions than Animal Crossing.  I assume most of which involve Foxy more than the others.


----------



## Starmanfan

Steam page is up : http://store.steampowered.com/app/388090/

Description: 

This time, the terror has followed you home.

In this last chapter of the Five Nights at Freddy's original story, you must once again defend yourself against Freddy Fazbear, Chica, Bonnie, Foxy, and even worse things that lurk in the shadows. Playing as a child whose role is yet unknown, you must safeguard yourself until 6am by watching the doors, as well as warding off unwanted creatures that may venture into your closet or onto the bed behind you.

You have only a flashlight to protect yourself. It will scare away things that may be creeping at the far end of the hallways, but be careful, and listen. If something has crept too close, then shining lights in its eyes will be your end.


----------



## Cory

Bowie said:


> I think it's possible Purple Guy is the child. This could be another prequel, explaining why Purple Guy hates Fazbear Entertainment so much. There are a few problems with my theory, such as his age when committing the crimes, but I think it definitely has some connection to him.



how does it have connections to him i dont understand


----------



## Bowie

Cory said:


> how does it have connections to him i dont understand



The toys in the room are all purple except one, the fan is purple, and that's about it so far. It's just a little theory I have.


----------



## Starmanfan

THE GAME IS FULLY RELEASED ON STEAM!!!! (Scott is terrible with launch dates )


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Dhifdbjjfgvjurfhvjjfdhmcjerhcmjrfhvjhgfbchjbrtujvbfrkufbvrfkkjb vumfrbvjmrfbvnmbfrjhvbrjufbvjurfbvuifegoifegcuiefgbiufeguicrebiycefvyicefgiruegci,ufecg mjed a dumb umrebckisd bsjmdbcdemjbcefhjvvrewjygcrewyigciucviulergciu,fevciru.evcriugcriugcuirbfhrjebcjrekh kihjfhhecrchui dfhvuirrbvherjbcdshnbcrhv ITS OUUTTTT


----------



## Bowie

Mangle's part in the story is probably staring me right in the face, yet I still can't figure it out.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

nvm about fnaf 4. It's the worst in the series :/


----------



## RLinksoul

I have a huge amount of respect for this series despite not being a fan of horror games.

I really like that the jump-scares usually only happen when you're already dead, and that the animatronics aren't grotesuqe demons spewing blood from empty eye-sockets. There's some measure of "they're not inherently terrifying, but in the right setting they can be very creepy. Except the Puppet. The Puppet is ALWAYS terrifying and I don't know how that was supposed to NOT be.

I know the third game added more jump-scares, but at least they have a game mechanic function instead of just being put there to keep the viewer on edge.

Then there's all the little nuggets of info into the backstory of the game. That's what really makes the series fascinating to read about. It's just incredible how one guy was able to do so much with something so simple.


----------



## Bowie

Brighten this thing up and you get nothing.

Well, nothing except a question mark right next to the word "end".


----------



## DarkDesertFox

The fourth game actually looks like one I'd like to play. Thinking of buying it.


----------



## Sayupon

DarkDesertFox said:


> The fourth game actually looks like one I'd like to play. Thinking of buying it.



You should!It's a really good game.
Just saying.


----------



## Amissapanda

My thoughts and theories on FNAF 4 after the ending:



Spoiler



I'm really confused about how this all fits together (in all games) after the ending to FNAF 4. Everyone is saying that it must be the "Bite of '87", but I'm not so sure that it is. And even if it was, there's still the mini-game from FNAF2 where the crying child (who this obviously must be) gets killed by the purple man outside of the doors to what seems to be Fredbear's Family Diner (much the doors that pop up in the mini-game/story cut scenes of FNAF4). There's also the puzzling bit about why Scott included the television Easter Egg, which airs a commercial about Fredbear and Friends, and the date 1983. I think that's more likely to be the date in which this is all taking place.

Since the person who was victim of the Bite of '87 supposedly still survived while missing a frontal lobe, it could potentially be this kid. Throughout the series of "Nights" that you play, people have noted something really interesting that pops up in the background by the child's bed: An IV, a bottle of pills, and flowers. (Shown here, by the way.) These suggest that the kid we're "playing" is actually having nightmares in a hospital bed after being "bitten" when his douche of a brother and friends pushed him into the suit's jaws. And that kind of makes sense, as Night 5 is completely based around a terrifying Fredbear that continually pops up in different areas outside of and inside of the kid's room---the animatronic responsible for biting him. 

The thing that really confuses me is the purple guy Easter Egg. It's to be assumed that the yellow badge signifies he works at the establishment or is a night guard at the time, but since this child in this survives, does the purple man kill him at a later date, in the fashion of the FNAF 2 mini-game? I guess there's more to come in a DLC scheduled for Halloween, so maybe there's more to it, yet. 

Either way, there are some fun little things hidden in there and it's interesting to theorize how it all could potentially fit together. I'm still on the fence with the "Bite of '87" thing, but I can see how it does work out. And I still believe this child is the one whose spirit inhabits the Marionette. I feel this makes sense because of the "Give Life" mini-game from FNAF 2. The plushies of the animatronics are this child's "friends" as it says if you check them out in his room during any mini-game segment at his home in FNAF 4. And "giving life" to the murdered children by adapting their spirits into the animatronic suits is almost like him making friends with the spirits of the dead children. Or that's what I make of it, anyway.

But then my main question boils down to... why on earth did the purple guy want to kill this kid in the first place? He just seems like a sweet child who is very abused by his family and there's nothing to really give the purple man any motive to kill him, as far as I can see. Maybe the DLC will help solve that if it's really linked. Who knows?



I'd love to hear other theories, if you guys have any!


----------



## 00jachna

Damn

I HATE Smike

He's Milking so hard he could have a farm


----------



## FireWire

I personally don't like fnaf but i can see why people like it. I'm just not a fan of scary anything. I think that the fact of how close the games were released is a cash grab and YouTube bate for those who play/watch the game.


----------



## pokedude729

Amissapanda said:


> My thoughts and theories on FNAF 4 after the ending:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really confused about how this all fits together (in all games) after the ending to FNAF 4. Everyone is saying that it must be the "Bite of '87", but I'm not so sure that it is. And even if it was, there's still the mini-game from FNAF2 where the crying child (who this obviously must be) gets killed by the purple man outside of the doors to what seems to be Fredbear's Family Diner (much the doors that pop up in the mini-game/story cut scenes of FNAF4). There's also the puzzling bit about why Scott included the television Easter Egg, which airs a commercial about Fredbear and Friends, and the date 1983. I think that's more likely to be the date in which this is all taking place.
> 
> Since the person who was victim of the Bite of '87 supposedly still survived while missing a frontal lobe, it could potentially be this kid. Throughout the series of "Nights" that you play, people have noted something really interesting that pops up in the background by the child's bed: An IV, a bottle of pills, and flowers. (Shown here, by the way.) These suggest that the kid we're "playing" is actually having nightmares in a hospital bed after being "bitten" when his douche of a brother and friends pushed him into the suit's jaws. And that kind of makes sense, as Night 5 is completely based around a terrifying Fredbear that continually pops up in different areas outside of and inside of the kid's room---the animatronic responsible for biting him.
> 
> The thing that really confuses me is the purple guy Easter Egg. It's to be assumed that the yellow badge signifies he works at the establishment or is a night guard at the time, but since this child in this survives, does the purple man kill him at a later date, in the fashion of the FNAF 2 mini-game? I guess there's more to come in a DLC scheduled for Halloween, so maybe there's more to it, yet.
> 
> Either way, there are some fun little things hidden in there and it's interesting to theorize how it all could potentially fit together. I'm still on the fence with the "Bite of '87" thing, but I can see how it does work out. And I still believe this child is the one whose spirit inhabits the Marionette. I feel this makes sense because of the "Give Life" mini-game from FNAF 2. The plushies of the animatronics are this child's "friends" as it says if you check them out in his room during any mini-game segment at his home in FNAF 4. And "giving life" to the murdered children by adapting their spirits into the animatronic suits is almost like him making friends with the spirits of the dead children. Or that's what I make of it, anyway.
> 
> But then my main question boils down to... why on earth did the purple guy want to kill this kid in the first place? He just seems like a sweet child who is very abused by his family and there's nothing to really give the purple man any motive to kill him, as far as I can see. Maybe the DLC will help solve that if it's really linked. Who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to hear other theories, if you guys have any!





Spoiler: my theory



I honestly don't really think that the kid became the puppet. I think that he became Golden Freddy, for a few reasons. The first is due to the minigames in FANF3. If you don't remember, in each game, to get the good ending, you have to give cake to a crying child; and in the final minigame, titled 'happiest day' the crying child drops a Golden Freddy mask.. Cake is usually given at birthdays, which is when the kid got bitten. The animatronics were trying to cheer him up by giving him the birthday he never had.
 The 2nd are GF's jumpscares. In FNAF1, he just stares at you (similar to Nightmare in 20/20/2/20 and Nightmare modes in FNAF4) and in FNAF2, His head flies towards you, which is what they kid would have seen right before he got stuffed in. 

My theory is that the puppet is actually the kid's brother trying to atone for his actions. After purple Guy killed the 4 other kids (and seeing his brother in the Fredbear suit), the puppet put the souls of the kids into the original animatronics, knowing how they were like friends to his little brother. He then has the toy animatronics give cake to his brothers spirit, hence the minigames. Finally, 'Happiest Day' has you controlling the puppet, so he can finally see his little brother happy for what [/Soiler] may be the first time in is life.


----------



## Gregriii

omg I hope than when the DLC comes out, scott will give to us the history, all the timeline... but NOT via secrets, easter eggs... I mean, I know it's funny to explore and allbut come on, at the end, all we have are only theories. TONS of theories. u.u


----------



## AmaiiTenshii

A-Am I the only one who only knows what's going on with fnaf nowadays because of Markiplier? Alright. I'll go back into my little shame box now. I stopped actually playing the games after the third one.


----------



## Gregriii

shhhh just cry


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Saw this anime styled FNAF picture on Pixiv today so thought I'd just drop it here.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Scott just made a face reveal on his Twitter.


----------



## strawbewwy

its too hard for me lol.. i always end up dying


----------



## Starmanfan

Two things: Scottgames has recently been updating with these "Adventure" character versions of all the animatronics. 
People thought it might have to do with FNaF5 but...
http://steamcommunity.com/games/388090/announcements/detail/124202807772796833 
Scott has confirmed that... "It's very important for me to say again that there will *NOT be a Five Nights at Freddy's 5.* The story is complete, and the Halloween update and new game will not add to it." 
Instead these teasers correlate to... "The new game that I'm working on will be called *FNAF World*." 
"It will *not* be a horror game, but a role playing game where you create a party using the huge selection of characters from the FNaF games, including the classic, withered, toy, phantom, and nightmare versions." 
"FNAF World will be released on PC, Android, and iOS." and so I am glad he's not gonna let the franchise just go on and on in the horror style, but instead is trying a new approach.


----------



## Bowie

I'm still not sure how I feel about FNaF World. It probably has potential, but to be honest, I was looking forward to a new game in the same style as the other four (well, maybe not the fourth).


----------



## Mango

im really excited tbh


----------



## Rasha

I don't know when exactly but the poster got updated on scott's site! it's full of cute now



http://scottgames.com/

I love five nights at freddy's, rpgs, colorful stuff and cute anthro's! I'm digging this for sure 

I especially love that he fixed the mangle here. we finally can see what toy foxy looks like, it's very cute


----------



## Bowie

Scott has confirmed that Toy Freddy will not be part of the Halloween update.

I am now internally screaming.


----------



## oath2order

Bahamut said:


> I don't know when exactly but the poster got updated on scott's site! it's full of cute now
> 
> View attachment 152304
> 
> http://scottgames.com/
> 
> I love five nights at freddy's, rpgs, colorful stuff and cute anthro's! I'm digging this for sure
> 
> I especially love that he fixed the mangle here. we finally can see what toy foxy looks like, it's very cute



milk it for all it's worth


----------



## N e s s

Good lord that's scarier than the real games.

Tbh I never liked the fnaf series, the series fanbase is idiotic, and even with the series finally done the internet can't shut up about it.

Sorry if that offends anyone, don't want a flame war.


----------

